# Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Saga



## Aro Volturi (May 4, 2010)

*Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Saga*​
Hello Everyone, This my first rp thread so if I seem to get something wrong I'de appeciate some input on how to make it better. First off I would like to say this Naruto thread will be competely different from others which will make it more interesting so I hope I'm able to make it succesful and fun.

*Story:*
_Long ago, the Sage of Six Paths was a legendary figure who founded the ninja world and was the creater of ninjutsu. He became the savior of the world when he defeated the Ten-Tailed Beast, the most powerful demon in the world but the demon's power was so great he had to split it into nine parts known as the tailed beasts. Thousands of years later the ninja world is set at peace until a decendent of the sage has declared a war and founded the criminal group called the Akatsuki to capture the tailed beasts and use them to control the other countries. As a new genin of your village you will choose the path you walk, will you become a ninja to save and protect and save the innocent or become feared by all and take the world to your liking._


----------



## ANDROIDDD (May 5, 2010)

Ortega woke up in his apartment bedroom. Upon becoming a genin his parents gave him a new opportunity to show how he?s not just a child anymore he?s a ninja. He slowly opened his eyes and rolled himself so he would be sitting up. The sun shone through the window. He squinted his eyes at the immediate light. He rubbed his eyes to adjust and stood freely from his bed. Ortega walked over to his bathroom and turned the shower on. As the steam filled the room he yawned and gathered his clothes.  After taking his shower and washing his face he sat back down on the bed and looked at his wall.  After 3 minutes of wasting time, Ortega leaped up and headed into the kitchen. He grabbed a bottle of juice and headed out of his front door. 

                      He walked through Kohona with his head high. He was a new genin on his way to be a chunin and he felt nothing could stop him.  Ortega stopped by a shop and purchased a few things; book bag, wire, and a mirror. He walked back out and headed to the Hokage Administrative Office.  He was trying to remember if he would be assigned a squad or not, though it never came to him.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 5, 2010)

Alisian wakes up in the house with her adopted mother who raise her, since saving her from the desert. She wakes up and looks at the mirror "Too skinny and too short." Alisian gets up bath with cold water and gets dress and rembers she is sick of being in thegenin level to chunin sick of being treated like a outcast and being fear. Alisian sighs and walks out of the house with out wakeing her mother up. Getting a blast of sand mix with wind from the north. Alisian keeps walking through the town of Sunagakure looking around and watching the people walking around, Alisian pulls her hat on and keeps her head down not making any contact.

Alisian stops and looks up at a building in the middle of the town and looks upward at the symbol on the building and keeps walking and notice she had sometime before being late. She cross her arms around her and stops to drink water remembers her of the past others ninjas her age run past her and they did not look back. She keeps thinking they wish I was sick again and die. She keeps walking gratefull someone safe her than dieing that day and Alisian looks up at the burning hot sun and keeps walking.


----------



## Aro Volturi (May 5, 2010)

"This is a dream" he kept thinking to himself, "Just a dream.", Ryu was wondering in a dark place with nine doors, there was a growl coming from one of the entries that sent a shiver down his spine. He took the third door to the left only to see a giant gate with a seal on it, "What is this place?" he thought to himself and than a evil chuckle from the gate caught his attention.

"Hello boy." said the creature with eyes red as ruby and chakra so dark it kept you frozen where you stood. "Wh..oo Are you?" "Your worst nightmare" the demon said.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 5, 2010)

Lucy walked through the halls of the Raikage's palace. It was pretty huge and any one could get lost here even jonin but Lucy knew this place so well she never got lost. She always just walked around when she was bored. She hadn't gotten a mission in a month. It got pretty boring for a ninja when they had no missions.

"Lucy." An anbu called. It wasn't wierd for anbu to be with her. She was always watched.

"Yea what do you want?" she harshly said.

"The Raikage wishes to see you." he said. Not a surprise.

"Tell her i'll be there now leave me a lone." With that the anbu disappeared.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 6, 2010)

Alisian starts daydreaming as she walks "You should kill them all" "I can't do it  Shukaku. I am too grateful." "Forget these people, I am your only friend and I am the real reason that you survive Alis" the deamon said. "Shut the heck up." The  Shukaku laugh "tell me about those other images you see hurting everyone in this village. "Thoses are pointless dreams not my goals."Alisian wakes up and relizes where she is and thinks what just happen. She shakes it off and looks at other villages looking at her oddly and Alisian continues walkink thinking nothing is new.

Alisian is thinking I di not want  Shukaku to be right. She sits down on the sand with the shade of the building hanging over her. She keeps thinking I wish something will happen or contro; the deamon within inside. I really doubt that and Alisian sighs hard as her hat covers for more protection from the sun.

"Hey, it is the deamon girl" a boy said to Alisian.

"You said something, punk" Alisian know what he said and gets up. The boy pull down one of his eyes and stick out his tongue. She walks towards the boy and punches him and the chest and runs off with the boy in pursuit of her.


----------



## Aro Volturi (May 6, 2010)

"What is your name child?" the demon demanded, "Ryu" he resonded trying to sound brave "Come closer" hesitate at first he tighten both his fists and walked closer. The demon let out a evil laugh and swiped Ryu with it's chakra.

"Gaps" it was always the same dream everynight, he dreamed about something evil ready to take over his being but always woke up before the dream could finish. Ryu placed his hand on his stomach were a seal on him was, "Just a dream." he said to himself.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 6, 2010)

What do you want ! Lucy said as she entered the Raikage's room.

"Lucy. Show some respect." A pink haired women said.

"Naa"

A vein popped on Elda's forehead.

"What did you call me for?" Lucy demanded.

"I have a mission for you."

"Finally!"

"You will be going to Kiri to get a scroll from my grandson Ren."

"Wait! The mizukage who grabbed my ass once?" Ugly memories.

"Yea him." Elda said containing her anger.

"I dont want to."

"Go."

"But."

"GO!!" Lucy knew better than to argue. She would have to go and face the pervert.

"Fine." She stomped of to get ready.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 7, 2010)

Alisian keeps running as a man in a green vest stops the boy as Alisian jumps onto a ledge and jumps upward to a top of a building. The Kazekage walks out.

"You are going to be late meeting your team mates, you know."

"It's fine, I am use being yell at again and again."

"It is the force on you to work together with other people, that think you are different. So go, those people will not bug you that much and already choose your sensai. That person will choose your team members in the test they took to get here."

"Thanks and great" Alisian jumps down and walks away to find out who her team mates are and who is her sensai. She walks into the building down the street and takes off her hat as it hanges down from her neck and walks down the hall looking at doors as she past by.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 7, 2010)

When Lucy was done packing she headed for the gate. She was heading to the land of water which was extremly far.

"Here we go." She said as she headed out.

*Day 1*

Lucy was still traveling through the mountains which surrounded Kumo but she could see a few trees there and then signaling that a forest was soon to appear.

*Day 2*

Lucy was right. After a day she came to a forest where she decided to rest.

"Stupid tent." She muttered as she tried to set up a tent.

"Maybe later." She muttered as she went in search of food.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 8, 2010)

Alisian starts thinking about the Kazekage and gets mad what the person said to her how can the Kazekage ask of a favor for me. As she pass the door and made it to the exit. She wanted to stall much time intill a Jonin came to get her. Alisian sits on the ground in her thoughts. "So, what are you going to do about it" a voice says all these crazy images appear inside of her head as she shakes her head and puts a hand to her temple trying to force out the images as her other hand goes to her pocket and finds a kunai. She stands up as a Jonin came out and taps her on the shoulder. Alisisn attacks the Jonin the Jonin blocks the kunai with his own. She snaps out of it,"Sorry I am nervous and tense, please accepted my apologie." Alisian bows as the Jonin backs down. "Find I accepted ths time, but you are still dangerous to everyone in this village." Alisian stands up straight and walks past him and walks off somewhere before appearing some where else.


----------



## Aro Volturi (May 8, 2010)

"Ryu do you think this is going to take too much longer?" a girl demanded. Impatient. Whiney. Ryu teeth clenched together. Like anyone in Konoha, Yuki knew everything. She knew he came here to the very edge of the earth and sky and sea. To be alone. She knew that this was all Ryu wanted. Just to be alone. But Yuki was going to force her company on Ryu anyway.

Besides being crazy annoyed, Ryu did feel smug for a brief second. Because he didn't even have to think about controllling his temper. It was easy now, something he just did, natural. The red haze didn't wash over his eyes. The heat didn't shiver down his spine. His voice was calm when he answered.


----------



## Sting (May 9, 2010)

"…4001, 4002, 4003…" Sting was counting loudly. It was his favorite thing to do. That counting wasn’t a pointless thing. It helped him to relax and stay still. But his stillness and loud counting didn’t help to find friends and the creepy marking around the left eye made people to make fun out of the poor kid. He was sitting on the hot sand and his head was down. Hair was blown out from the wind and was full of sand. "Sting has lost a number. Sting has to leave this place" Lack of socialize affected his talking skills. During his way to the house he had encountered a ball. Several kids were playing with that ball. They all were Sting’s age. "Hey you, kick ball to us" one kid said to Sting, whose hair covered the left side of face. But Sting didn’t care about the ball or about people. When he was five feet away from the kids, they were ready to attack Sting. But winds had changed and his mark on the face was revealed...


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 9, 2010)

*Day 3*

Lucy was in a bad temper. It was raining as she got on a boat for the land of water. The boat had no cover so she was soaking wet.

"Stupid mission." she said to herself. 

"Are you missy?" the man pioliting the boat asked. Lucy looked at him a growled. "Never mind."

*Day 4*

The rains only got harder and the seas got rougher.

*Day 5*

"Finally!" Lucy said as she got off the boat. She had finally reached the land of water.

"Have a nice day." the man driving the boat said.

"I will as soon as this mission is over."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 9, 2010)

Alisian keeps walking aimless in the town of Sunagakure as a boy came out no where "so, what did that Jonin wanted?" Alisian looks up and sees Hiro, "another pervert out to get me." "Baka, they want the deamon. It's cool to me" he said and jumps down. Alisian starts walking past Hiro "I WANT TO GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE!! Alisian runs to the outskirts of Sunagakure and slows down as she knows she lost Hiro. "I made Alis mad again, I find her later. I can't beleive she knows how to curse like that." Hiro walks away as Alisian pass people as she hears the Tailed Shukaku "that boy was a waste of your time and keeps walking as the Shunkaku says stuff to Alisian.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 10, 2010)

*Day 5*

Lucy traveled through swampy land of the land of water.

Dam mud. Lucy muttered. She kept running as careful as she could so as not to step on the mud but she still felt a squish then and there.

*Day 5*

"Finally!!!" Lucy exclaimed as she stood at the gates to the land of water.

"Excuse me mam. Can we see your identification?" A gaurd asked her.

Lucy frowned as she got out her ninja ID. The gaurd looked it over before letting her in. "Have a great day."

"Yea right. I will when this mission ends." she yelled back. Now to find the moron of the mizukage. She said to herself as she headed to the mizukage tower.


----------



## Sting (May 11, 2010)

…Sting’s ass was saved. Others didn’t attack him, only starred at his face. But when he was about 10metres away, he heard whispers about his look. For some people it could be very painful but not for Sting. He got used to it and now those talks made him laugh. However Sting wanted to kick other’s asses so much for all those bad words and humiliating looks. But in his mind wasn’t only a revenge. His true goal was an immense power. A power which could set on the knees every single ninja in this damned world. By every day he lived his heart had become darker and darker. It was only a matter of time when he will turn his back on his beloved village. Although he believed himself as a prodigy and the strongest kid in his age, he realized he hadn’t enough experience and skills to be on his own. So now he was heading towards the ninja academy.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 11, 2010)

A dark headed ninja appears in front of Hiro "Where is Alisian" the women ask? "Probly heading to the Ninja academy. Someone should give her a mission, than waisting her time at that place" Hiro says. "it is better that way and you should catch up too her. she is going to be late" the women says and dissappears. "What is worse you Sahara or your twin sister you like to posion people for fun" Hiro says to himself as he starts walking to the ninja academy to look for Alisian who is pronly hidding somewhere. Meanwhile Alisian just watches students coming and going from the Academy in the shadows of the building that cast on the sand. "Alis, where are you and show yourself" Hiro says to himself as he looks around.


----------



## Aro Volturi (May 11, 2010)

"Jump off a cliff, Yuki."  he pointed to the one at his feet. "Really, kid." she ignored him, throwing herself into a sprawl on the ground next to him. "You have no idea how hard this is for me." "For _you?_" It took him a minute to believe she was serious. "You have to be the most self-absorbed person alive Yuki. I'd hate to shatter the dream world you live in - the one where the sun is orbiting the place where you stand - so I won't tell you how little I care what your problem is. _Go. Away._

"Just look at this from my perspective for a minute, okay?" she continued as if he hadn't said anything. If she was trying to break his mood, it worked. Ryu started laughing. the sound hurt in strange ways. "Stop snorting and pay attention," she snapped. "If i pretend to listen, will you leave?" he asked, glancing over at the permanent scowl on her face. He wasn't sure if she had any other expressions anymore. He remembered back to when he used to think Yuki was pretty, maybe even beautiful. 

That was a long time ago. No one though of her that way now. Except for Lee. He was never going to forgive himself. Like it was his fault that she'd turned into this bitter harpy. Her scowl heated up, as if she could guess what Ryu was thinking. Probably could.


----------



## Kinzey (May 11, 2010)

Kinzey sat on the stairs of the ninja academy, wistling a tune and writing on a note pad. He was waiting for all the academy students to leave, as mission assignments only occurred after the younger kids had left. It was a stupid system; genin got there assignments here, while the higher ups got theirs at the Kazekage's office. Kinzey didn't care though. Now that he had graduated, he was able to come back during the day for special, one-on-one training, and then just wait to get a mission; today he would be getting his first.

"Fuzzy!"

"No".

"Furry!"

"No".

"Hairy!"

"What is it with you and hair today?!"

"Ohh, that hurts, you crushed my dreams to be a hair stylist" Hichibi moaned in mock sadness.

"Be serious!" Kinzey chided him.

"Why? Epitaths are boring and useless".

Kinzey had to agree.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 12, 2010)

Sahara gets mad for a freaking Genin told her off even if he is her son. She punches her fist through a wall making the wall crack. "Hiro is thinking I am in the dog house for tonight, ugh. Hiro rans into the "sorry, for running over you, but I am in a rush. "you are looking for Alisian, I talk to her this morning"  Kazekage says as the Kazekage walks by Hiro and continues walking down the path. Hiro continues on his way. Alisian gets bored where she is hidding and walks in the ninja academy. "Same old, same old. Nothing is new, as usual." Alisian looks around making sure the younger students are gone. Some reason she hears whisperimg coming from the walls, just memories of what people said behine her back.


----------



## Kinzey (May 12, 2010)

"Alright, forget epitaphs"  Kinzey submitted.

"How about we-"  Hichibi stopped in mid-sentence.

"What?" Kinzey asked, alarmed. Just then, a girl began walking up the stairs near Kinzey. The closer she got, the more agitated Hichibi became. "FILTH! HERATIC! SLIME! FOULEST CREATURE FROM HELL!" he exclaimed, and in the back of Kinzey's mind he could feel him going wild. "What's wrong?!" Kinzey yelled, loud enough for anyone nearby to hear. Not like he'd been exactly quiet before.

"FOLLOW THAT BEAST!" Hichibi cried, indicating the girl. Now Kinzey was truly worried; he never spoke that way. However, Kinzey didn't argue and went after the girl.

Catching up to her, Kinzey asked "Are you here to get your assignment?"

"ICHIBI! I KNOW YOU CAN HEAR ME! REVEAL YOURSELF COWARD!" Hichibi howled.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 12, 2010)

Alisian can tell the boy who follow her is freaking out. "Yes, I am here for that and ready to go on a mission." "About that person is thinking bad thoughts about you in his mind, he is like all the others, did you hear me" the Shunkaku says. Alisian made herself cold and so does her voice,"you have something to say to me say it to my face not my back." She cross her arms and continue walking towards a door leaving the boy standing in the same spot. "That was nice" the  Shunkaku says as Alisian hat covers her face as she slides down the wall and sits with her back to the wall is thinking why do I have to be mean to everyone. "Do not tell me you are going to cry, suck it up and move on" the  Shunkaku says. Alisian did not cry just sits there for a few minutes.


----------



## Kinzey (May 12, 2010)

Kinzey let her go, crestfallen. After a few moments, he began walking and asked "What was that about, Hichibi?!"

Hichibi started, genuinely perplexed. "Couldn't you feel it Kinzey? She is just like you".

By this point Kinzey had passed through the door the girl had gone through. He stopped, just a few feet away from her, though she was slumped against the wall, so he didn't notice her. "She's just like me, you say? What is she friendless? An outcast? A DAMN FREAK!?"

"...You're not a freak Kinzey" Hichibi said quietly. He knew the girl was there, though he didn't mention it.

"Oh, I'm sorry, sence when is a person with a demon in their head normal?" In a low voice, Kinzey continued "You know, Hichibi, I'm not always happy with just you. Oh what's the point? No one else would understand me. People like me are all alone. Lets just go". Kinzey then proceded down the hall.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 12, 2010)

Alisian hears all the things that the boy just said "I am just like him, maybe we will be friends. I am sick of being alone." She gets up and follows the boy whereever he is going. Alisian past Hiro, "Wait Alisian, we need to talk. Alisian did not say anything, hoping he will not follow her or the boy she just met. "I am sorry what I had said before."  Shunkaku smiles "why are you always on this slash good and bad thing. People are not all good or all bad Alisian thinks. "About nobody unstands us both, we just different from the veiws of other people." Alisian keeps thinking I just this boy does not want anything to do with me at all. "Just kill him in your sleep" Shunkaku says. Shut up Alisian thinks to the demon.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 12, 2010)

"Where are you you conceded playboy." Lucy growled as she entered the Mizukage building. It was elegently decorated with fine materials that even impressed Lucy. She continued to look around but stopped when she felt hands wrap around her waist.

"Hello there Lucy." She felt someone whisper in her ear.

"Get of!" she said as she pushed the body touching her"Ren"

"Aww why the long face. After all this time and this is how you treat me. How about a kiss to celebrate the reunion." He said seductivly.

"Shut up moron. I only came to deliver this letter from Lady Raikage."

"Really? well thank you. How about you rest up."

Lucy glared"Fine but if you try anything while i'm asleep your dead meet."

"I wouldn't think about it."


----------



## Kinzey (May 12, 2010)

Kinzey soon arrived at the assignment office. "Excuse me, I'm here to get my mission". Inside was a table with three people sitting at it. They were all chunnin teachers at the school. Only one of them he had met. "Good afternoon, Kisha-sensei". Kisha-sensei was a good man; wise, of old age, but still an exellent ninja. He said he'd stayed a chunnin so he could teach at the academy. Rumor had it that he had actually been offered the role of Kazekage three times, but had always turned it down. He was one of the few people who had tried to get to know Kinzey, and he was like a father to him.

"Hello Kinzey-kun, are you ready to get your first mission?"

"Don't get ahead of yourself Kisha" said a woman sitting next to him sternly. She was glaring at him, as if she disliked how relaxed Kisha-sensei was.

Kisha-sensei said "True. There isn't anyone here for you to form a team with".

"Then I guess I'll just wait".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 12, 2010)

Alisian enters the assignment office is and entering as there were  chunnin teachers and the same boy she met before. "Excuse me, I am here for my assigment." "You will be waiting intill you form a three squad team or with that boy who just enter" the lady says. "How about a solo mission?" The lady smirks, "you are too young for that." Alisian sighs as she walks over and waits for the third person to show up is thinking that could be anyone at this time being. Alisian leans against a wall as she pulls her hat off as it lays flat against her hair and back and sighs. She looks down not making eyecontact with anyone as she waits.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 12, 2010)

Lucy removed her clothes as she got in her shower. The mist had the best water.

"Ahh that feels good." she told herself. She showered for about 10 minutes before getting out. After dressing she brushed her hair for about 15 minutes.

"A girls got to have her looks." she said as she winked at herself in the mirrior. "Lets see what Ren is up too not that i care."


----------



## Kinzey (May 13, 2010)

The five of them had been waiting for ten minutes. Finaly the third chunin exclaimed "What is taking so long?!"

The woman checked her papers saying "It seems there was one more genin told to report here. His name is Sting, and he apparently has mental issues".

"Well I'm going to call a messenger to find him" replied to man, storming out.

Then Kisha-sensei spoke up. "It seems unfair to detain these two while they wait. Why don't we give these two their mission and send the third along later?"

"That seems reasonable" the woman said. Turning to Kinzey and the girl, she explained "Your sensei is a...demanding person. She has decided to give you a test before meeting you, to see if you are...worthy of her time". She spat out the last words like venom. Obviously she wasn't on good terms with our sensei.

"Oi!" Kisha-sensei yelled. "Don't take your envy of her out on these kids".

"...Of course Kisha-san. Anyway, your mission is to get a flag placed at the highest point in the town. Simple. Off you go then".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 13, 2010)

"It's better than just standing around, so he is one of my team mates. what's is your name" Alisian ask as she puts her hat on to shade her face. "My name is Alisian or Alis for short, whatever you wish to call , I really do not care." Alisian leaves the room and walks down the hall to the stairs again wating for the boy to catch up. "This going to be intersting" the Shunkaku said to Alisian. I know, this is going to test all of our skills. "You have to your with other people to get to the top" the Shunkaku says back in her mind.


----------



## Kinzey (May 13, 2010)

"Nice to meet you Alis" Kinzey said, smiling. "My name is Kinzey. It's nice to meet you. I don't think I've seen you around the village that much. Then again, I don't go out much, so I suppose that's explainable".

Inside of him, the Hichibi sat silently, brooding. Then it reached out, and, making sure neither Kinzey nor Alis could hear, he said "Well, Ichibi, I haven't seen you in awhile. It seems fate has put us together. Normaly I would be trying to tear you apart, but I have grown fond of Kinzey, and would hate to see him hurt. I'm not sure if you are smart enough to understand what a truce is. As they say; less tails, mind of a snail. Anyway, for now, let's not fight".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 13, 2010)

The Shunkaku reach out not leting Kinzey or Alis hear "I know what one is, meaning of one tail does not me I am slow minded. As usuall you think I am better than me because you have more tails Hichibi. I am fond of Alis, let's try to act like friends, we will end up killing each other" Ichibi says.

"That explaines I have not seen you much. So you love to read. But you have to experience then what your mind can carry over the pages. So, What are your fighting styles like, we are going to work together." Alisian walks out the door into the hot air with the village shown. "What do you think of your sensai so far, even if we did not meet her just yet?"


----------



## Kinzey (May 13, 2010)

"Ha ha, Ichibi, just as prideful as ever" Hichibi laughed. "Fine, let us not quarrel, and let's keep our hosts in the dark about the other's jinchuriki nature. If they were to find out, they might form a bond. And I know neither of us want to be in each others presence for to long".

Meanwhile Kinzey said to Alis "Writing as well as reading. As for my fighting style, I know a few crow related jutsu. Also I can blend into walls". As Kinzey listened to her final question, he bit the inside of his cheek, nervous. "I don't know. To not even bother to meet us...she must be pretty important. Maybe an ex-anbu member...or an old sage with a wealth of experience...or just a self important bitch who thinks she's better than everyone". Kinzey scanned the horizon, searching for the highest point in town. As he spotted it, he sighed heavily. "Of couse. It had to be that. It had to be the Kazekage's office"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 13, 2010)

"Yout humor is getting on my nerves, find we leave them in the dark. But who knows if they end up with a bond. For now just deal with me intill Alis or Kizney leaves the team. Fine I feel your bargin that we will not fight, what would happen if they end up fighting anyway in a match. It be funny if we like each other in the end, intill that day comes" Ichibi is thinking that made no sence what I just said but I will not fight with Hichibi.

Meanwhile Alis looks in the direction of the Kazekage's office."We will also meet the Kazekage as usual she is busy. We will meet your sensai, we will past the test. We are not wasiting anybody's time. Let's go, you want to run or walk?" Alis takes offat a quick place as she looks behine her seeing if Kizeny match her speed.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 13, 2010)

"Ren!" Lucy called. Ren was at his desk with a serious face which was rare.

"Oh Lucy did you have a good rest?" he said with a smile. Lucy narrowed her eyes.

"What did you do while i was asleep?"

Ren raised an eyebrow "Nothing. I may be slightly perverted..."

"Slightly?" Lucy scoffed.

Ren just stared. "I'll let the comment slide but anyway as i was saying I may be slightly perverted but i still know my boundaries. I wouldn't touch a girl while she sleeps unless asked to."

"Wow thats pretty sweet." Lucy said but then felt arms wrap around her.

"But now that your awake...." Ren whispered in her ear.

"Back off " she said as she slapped him.

Ren rubbed the spot he'd been slapped on. "I like my girls to be sassy."

"Me your girl? In your dreams and in my nightmares. Now what did the letter say."

Ren became serious "Its about you."


----------



## Aro Volturi (May 13, 2010)

"This is making me sick, Ryu. Can you imagine what this feels like to me? I don't even like Orihime Hyuga. And you've got me grieving over this girl like I'm in love with her, too. Can you see where that might be a little confusing? I dreamed about kissing her last night! What the hell am I suppose to do with that?" "Do I care?" "I can't stand this anymore! Get over her already! She's going to be with that freak. He's going to try and change her into one of them! Time to move on boy." "Shut _up._" he growled.

It would be wrong to strike back. He knew that. He was biting his tongue. But she'd be sorry if she didn't walk away. Now. "He'll probably just kill her anyway," Yuki said. Sneering. "All the stories say that happens more often than not. Maybe a funeral will be better closure.. Ha" This time he had to work. He closed his eyes and fought the hot taste in his mouth. He paused and shoved againt the slide of fire down his back, wrestling to keep his shape together while his body tried to shake apart.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 13, 2010)

In a small apartment near the center of the village of Konoha, a boy of 13 years was waking up after the past day had stayed up late reading about ninjutsu scrolls hokage had lent him.

"Ughh... What a pain"he said rubbing his back."I fall asleep in the floor again... it´s the 3rd time in this week!"he said to himself looking around for the scrolls he was reading the last day

Puting it in the table he goes to take a shower and after that he put his clothes on, a sleeveless shirt, green shorts and boots of the same color,"Well it´s time to give these scrolls to the Oldman and start to train"he said, leaving of his home he close the door and started to walk towards the Hokage tower.While he was walking he heard a voice inside his head.

"Hahaha... you fell asleep in the floor again kid?"the voice said, it was his Bijuu, Yonbi the four tailed monkey, this beast is the only one that Gon could say is his friend and the Hokage of course.

"/Yeah, the scrolls were just so damn interesting that I couldn´t sleep untill I finished of read´em/" he said inside his mind to the big monkey, "If you want power you just should break the seal and destroy the whole place...hehehe"the monkey advised to Gon who has a big drop on his head."/Where have you been all this years? of course I won´t destroy Konoha, it´s my home and I have been working so hard to gain the confidence of the villagers/"he said in an annoyed tone.

"We are here"he said looking at the big building.


----------



## Kinzey (May 13, 2010)

"Yeah, I doubt the Kazekage will have time to see us. Besides, we have no business with her". Kinzey began running after Alis. He wasn't very good at tijutsu, but he was a good runner. "I doubt it'll be as simple as "go in, get the flag, get out". There will likely be obstacles".

Changing the subject, Kinzey asked "So I like reading and writing. What do you enjoy doing?"

"Do you even care about what she likes doing?" Hichibi asked him.

_Strangely enough, yes I do_. Kinzey thought to him. He didn't know why. Probably because this was a person who didn't know him and didn't know about his reputation as "the kid who talks to himself". This was a chance to meet someone who didn't have an opinion of him when they first met.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 13, 2010)

Alis thinks as she runs "I like to daydream from time to time, training and learning. I do have many friends. Too much time on my hands to do anything I want." "Great, so it all begins, why do you care" the Hichibi says. Alis thinks he does not know me with the horror images in my head seeing everyone die and suffer. Alis keeps running towards the  Kazekage's office as she dodges the people who were out in her path going up and down the path. Alis is thinking is busy today or I never out when it's busy. She did not make eyecontact with anyone.


----------



## Kinzey (May 13, 2010)

Kinzey nodded, understanding. He knew the feeling of having few friends. at least he had Hichibi. She probably had no one.

Soon they arrived at the Kazekage's office. It was a massive building, either made of sand or coated in it. Outside the main entrance, two guards stood toe to toe.

"It's mine!"

"I found it first!"

"I left it here!"

"Finders keepers!"

Sitting on a small plate on the ground between them was...an egg roll.

"Really?" Kinzey asked in disbelief.

"I can wait as long as it takes!" Said the first guard, sitting down.

"So can I!" said the second, doing the same.

"The world is getting stupider" Kinzey muttered. He walked up to the one and asked "We're here on official bissiness. Can we go in?"

"Sorry," he said, not looking away from the egg roll, "I would need to sign in your entrance and exit time, and if I move I'll lose the...MY egg roll".

Returning to Alis, Kinzey asked "What now?"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 14, 2010)

"To me, they end up spilliting the egg roll, your you want to climb up to the last floor." Alis looks upward at the massive building and how high. Alis push one of the guards away and picks up the eggroll as the guards shove her back. She held the egg roll and snapping it into two, handing each peice to each guard. "Now go sign us in, we are in a hurry, stop stuffing your faces and get to it. Alis sighs on how people gets on her nerves as she and Kizeny waits for the guard approval to enter the building. 

"You can enter the  Kazekage's office, I have written the time in for you, eyeing Alis what she had just done."Yep and you still have a problem with me." She and Kizney enters, she looks around to a stair case and another hallway going into another direction. "Going upward is a plan, or their is another way to the top, which way you want to go?"


----------



## Kinzey (May 14, 2010)

"Well that's one way of doing it" Kinzey laughed, following Alis inside. They went up flights of stairs, eventually having to stop as the next level was blocked off. "Lets check this floor" Kinzey suggested, stepping out into the corridor.

It was a long hallway, constantly curving to the left. The right wall was filled with windows, with a great view of village, while the left was occasionally punctuated by doors. Signs on the doors labeled them as offices. "Well, lets go".

As they walked down the hall, they could hear a man yelling "Push! Push!" Turning the corner, Kinzey saw that it was a man yelling at two kids, about 10 each. They were pushing two massive stone blocks down the hall with little progress.

"Excuse me-"

"Finaly!" the man yelled, not turning around. "If your village wants me to carve a statue of your Kazekage, they should learn to send help faster! Now help those two move those blocks down the hall!"


----------



## Sting (May 14, 2010)

Sting was trying to get rid of the sand from his tangled hair while walking to the academy through various shops. But a strong man had appeared right in front of his eyes. That man was a messenger. He was sent to lead Sting to the place where his team had to meet. However Sting didn’t know anything about the messenger or about his team, so it took some time for messenger to explain everything to Sting. Now he was heading towards Kazeage office. Sting wasn’t looking at this thing seriously, so he didn’t try to be in time. He thought it’s like a meeting with friends, whom Sting hadn’t got. However genin teams were a serious business in ninja world. Every single ninja had to start their ninja way in the teams. After some time he was in the biggest building in the whole village. Sting started to look kids around his age, whom could be his teammates. After 5minutes of looking he heard strange noise. He sneaked there and saw several people pushing statue of the Kazekage. Sting had no intention of helping them, so he only asked: "Is this a genin team which was waiting for one more person? I was told by the messenger to meet my team in here."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 14, 2010)

Alis stops pushing the statue and turns around to see another boy standing there who ask about a genin team. ""Me and my other team mate needs another genin, so you are your third team mate. Then helps us and finish our freaking misssion." "Stop talking and push" a man says. Alis is thinking ok, and starts pushing again in till theypush it down halfway down the hall. "I sence something from him" Ichibi thinks  in Alis head. Alis thinks back, I am busy at the moment to talk to you and gives the guy a chance in this team. Alis pushes the statue with Kizney and the other people.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 14, 2010)

Gon enters the building, waving to some higher rank ninjas than he, he tell to the Hokage´s secretary that he ìs there to return some scrolls that the oldman had lent him.

"Hii receptionist-san, I came here to return this scrolls to the oldman"he said to the woman who scold him by calling the hokage that way._"Gon! how many times I have tell you that it´s not *"The oldman"*, it´s *"Hokage-sama"* "_she says to the guy who just appears to listen.

_"You aren´t listening to me right?...hmm"_she said and then sighed looking at the naive smile of the boy, she and the most of the ninjas don´t hate Gon, they understand perfectly that he is a host, no the beast but of course there are some exceptions._"Ok you can go, Hokage-sama knows that you are here"_ she said and Gon went to the door of the Hokage´s office.

"Hey! Oldman I´m here"he said to the old guy who was looking at him with a smile.*"Oh Gon you´re here, how are you doing?"*he ask to Gon who was already sitting in a chair of the office, "Very well oldman, I came to return you these scrolls"he announces to the village leader."The detailed explanation of the Shadow clone technique was so cool, I didn´t know that you can do all those things with that jutsu, my training will be very productive now that I know well how to use it"he said smiling.

*"I´m sure you will use that wisdm in a good way"*he say grinning,"Of course, well I guess I´m going now to train, see ya later oldman"he said and when he was going to get out of the place, "Oh I forgot, when will I be able to know that guy? ya know the other one that is like me"


----------



## Kinzey (May 14, 2010)

Kinzey glanced back at the newcomer."You must be Sting" he said, continuing to push the giant stone block. "Would you mind giving us a hand?" he asked, but Sting didn't move. "Fine then" Kinzey muttered under his breath, proceeding down the hall.

A few minutes later they pushed the stones into a room at the end of the hall. "Finaly" the sculptor sighed, exasperated. "Now I can get to work". He began attacking the huge rectangular blocks with a chizle.

Kinzey then studied the room. A curving line of 10 statues stood already, massive effigies to the past Kazekages. Kinzey recognised Garra, the fourth Kazekage. among them.

"Let's go then" Kinzey said to Alis and Sting. He led the way to the end of the hallway, but there was no staircase. "Now where do we go?"

Looking around, Kinzey saw a door leading out onto a balcony. "Why don't we try that?"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 14, 2010)

Alis sees the statue of all the past Kazekages, dhr spots Garra's statue and sighs, is thinking he is was your last host, it sad he died. "Okay, let's take it." Alis takes the route of the  balcony. She sees a door up ahead and another staircase. "Yes, i remember Garra well, he was okay"  Ichibi says Alis thinks "he was better than okay and I have something like him Alis back to the  Ichibi. "Yes, but you are different from him" the Ichibi says back to Alis. Alis did not answer as she runs up the stair case and looks around seeing where to go next.


----------



## Kinzey (May 14, 2010)

Now up the  stairs, Kinzey glanced around and saw that there was no second staircase or door. It was a dead end. Frustrated, he suddenly looked up and saw they were only a few floors away from the roof.

Curious, Kinzey laid his hand against the sandy wall. It was soft, and his hand sunk in. Reaching further, he realized he could not touch any sort of wall; the building was made of sand! Kinzey dug his foot in and tried to climb up. He found himself slowly sliding. It was like quicksand, but instead of sinking, he was going down. He tried to grip the sand, but found himself falling backwards. The sand he had grabbed had pulled away in his palm.

Sitting up, he addressed his teamates. "Ok, we seem to have to climb the wall. If we grip it too hard the sand will just detach from the wall. We also can't use chakra to magnatize ourselves to the wall, as it is made of millions of particles of sand, and we would have to attach ourselves to each particle. We'll just have to climb. Let's go!"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 14, 2010)

Alis nods and attack herself to the particles and grabs the sand the right way and pulls her foot up as she starts climbing the wall to the roof.Alis stops and looks down to see if her teammates need help or fell from the wall of sand. Alis starts climbing again as she keeps her ears hone to if her teamates had said something as she climbs the next couple of floors and watch out for anything else that could happen as they climb. Alis thinking about Sting, that he did not saymuch for now and maybe is just quiet as a person.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 14, 2010)

"About me?" Lucy said.

Ren noded with a frown. "My grandmother and I have decided to tell you this even though we were told not to."

"What is it?" Lucy asked.

Ren had an angered expression. "The elders of Kumo have decided to step up your jinchuuriki training. They feel as though your a weapon that can put them on equal ground with the other villiages who have more jinchuuriki."

Lucy's eyes began to water as she spoke with anger filling her words."What?! Thats not fair. I give them all I have in training and THEY STEP IT UP?! "

Ren only nodded. He didn't want this for her and neither did Elda. That was the reason she was sent here. To escape Kumo while she sorted everything out.

"Why me. They expect one jinchuuriki to equal to that of the other villiages?!"

"Its ok Lucy. Elda is trying to settle this." Ren said as he pulled her to an embrace and this time Lucy didn't hit or push him.


----------



## Kinzey (May 14, 2010)

Kinzey was impressed. Well, he wasn't going to get left behind. "Let's go, Sting!" he called, rushing up the wall. The force of his feet caused the sand to crumble away wherever he landed, so he had to keep leaping upwards, or risk falling back to the balcony, or worse, plumetting to his doom at the ground below.

He soon caught up to Alis. "This is actually fun, in a dangerous way". Then, he launched him up and ahead.

But suddenly he found himself looking out at open space. He had shot past the roof and was in the air. "Yaaaaaaah!" he screamed, hitting the flat metal roof and rolling.

He landed unscathed. He was on his back. He noticed a peculiar whiteness above him. Realizing what it was. Kinzey quickly rolled over and stood up.

In front of him stood a girl, wearing black. She had on a dress and skirt. In her hand was a book with a flag in it. She was blushing furiously.

"I hate ecchi people!" She yelled, and punched him in the face.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 14, 2010)

*In Kumo*

"You morons why do you have to step up the training?!" Elda yelled in anger at the elders. Some showed fear while others kept calm.

"We feel that we need to raise our military power and she will help us." One elder spoke.

"The leaf has the 4 and 9 tails while Suna has the 1 and 8 whom we lost control of in the past. We only managed to keep the Nibi and another bijuu." Another spoke.

"You expect her to be equal footing with 2 bijuu? Thats insane!" Elda commented.

"She better or we will be forced to extract the Nibi and find it a new powerful host." One said. Elda clenched her fist and stood on the table pointing her umbrella the guy who said that.

"Oh no you will not. As the Raikage I decide if the Nibi will be extracted and I say no." Elda said.

"Really? Well if the the council decides to then it shall be done." An elder said.

"Over my dead body. I'll kill you beforte i let that happen." Elda said. The elders were shocked. "I' have lived longer than any of you and after all this time i wont let your desicions go against my wishes."

"Perhaps its time your were surpassed?" An elder suggested. Elda glared.

"Meeting ajurned and Lucy will remain the Nibi host and will not step up in training as long as i live." Elda said.


----------



## Sting (May 15, 2010)

It seemed his teammates more or less knew about Sting. But Sting didn’t know anything about them. He was just following and looking around. He was thinking about asking names of the team, but since he didn’t plan on sticking with them, he just kept silence and followed them. Sting saw many halls while walking, but didn’t say anything about them. When his team reached the big sand wall, he was just looking at his team members and waiting for their move. "Let’s go, Sting" a boy with glasses said to Sting. But Sting didn’t think about climbing up on that troublesome thing. So he turned around and started looking for the other way without saying a word. His looking around earlier wasn’t pointless, so he found another way easily. Strong wind blew right into his face and now he was on the roof. He saw one of his teammates there too with a black clothed girl. So Sting started walking towards them.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 15, 2010)

Alis finish climbing the wall as she Kinzy on the ground with another girl wearing black and her teamate Sting. "Who are and do you have to fight you to get that flag?" As Alis looks at the women who did not say anything yet. Alis walks over to Kinzey seeing if he is okay from the punch that girl did too him. Alis is thinking this could be our sensai, but could not indcate it yet, because her team mates did not know either. She waits as the wind and the sand blows as Alis looks down but is still interest in this women as Alis thinks in her thoughts.


----------



## Kinzey (May 15, 2010)

While Kinzey sat on the ground rubbing his face, the girl looked at the flag curiously. "Fight me? Wow, you're violent" Sighing, she laid down on the roof. "Everyday adults tell me: "Do this, do that, be friends with these people, tell them you're sorry for something you didn't do". I have no say in my life. I just came up here to read. And it looks like even you are going to take that away from me! I'll be honest, I knew someone would ruin the peace I had, but I hadn't thought it would be someone my own age".

Kinzey got up and turned to his teamates. Quietly he said "What should we do? I mean, we need that flag but I don't want to make her sad. Her life sounds like it sucks".

"Comparitively, Kinzey, I'd say you've had a worse life" Hichibi commented.


----------



## Sting (May 15, 2010)

Sting was following every single word of girl and his team. And despite sad past of the girl, Sting wasn’t touched. Also he didn’t know what his team had to do on the roof. But according to one of his team member’s words, they had to get the flag from the black clothed girl. So Sting didn’t waste any time. Despite not having his sword, he still was confident enough in his fists. He took off his coat, took his necklaces. "Maybe you can’t, but I can." kissed them and stood to his fighting stance waiting for girl’s move.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 15, 2010)

Alis sighs "how about we trade your flag for a better flag than that one that is in your possion. I am not vilonate, just alone." Alis takes a fighting stance as she puts her guard up as she sees Sting wanted to fight. Alis looks out the girl wondering she is just plain tricktry to the eye or her motive why she is up here with us. Fight her anyway seeing it she is our way" " Ichibi thinks to Alis. There could be other ways to beat her than just fighting her. Alis thinks back.


----------



## Kinzey (May 15, 2010)

Faced with two opponents, the girl's sad expression turned to one of anger. "You want a fight? Fine, then a fight is what you'll have!" She threw her book into the air and did a few handsigns, causing a ball of wind to encase it. "Wind Release Stream!" she called, a violent wind pushing the three of them twards the edge of the roof.

In reply, Kinzey jumped, landing a few feet behind her. She twisted around and pulled out a kunai. "Stupid move" she muttered, slicing at him. "I don't want to fight you"Kinzey said, dodging back, out of range, and, with a few handsigns, she created a blade of wind and swiped at him.

Kinzey ducked and slid right, but the blade elongated and stretched to the side, stabbing him in his side. She smiled deviously, and the blade began twisting, moving super fast and acting like a drill, moving deeper into his body twards his vital organs. Kinzey cried out and fell over, a gaping hole in his side from which blood spewed out.

"One down" she said. "And two to go".


----------



## Sting (May 15, 2010)

"Blade of Wind?" Sting repeated to himself as he saw his teammate on the ground with a serious wound. Sting recognized a technique which was used by the mysterious girl. It was an A rank jutsu, which meant the girl was way more powerful than his team together. So fighting was pointless. Sting had nothing to do except to mind fuck a little. He turned his head to Alis and said ‘You, take that fodder to the hospital.’ Then Sting started walking towards the enemy while talking. "Please, excuse us for our childish plays. We don’t want any more trouble, so let’s call for a truce." But Sting wasn’t even thinking about surrendering. He wanted to stab that girl from her blind spot. So now he was reaching his right hand towards the girl with a purpose to shake hands with her. And when they will do that, Sting will take kunai with his left hand and stab her.


----------



## Kinzey (May 15, 2010)

"Why sure" the girl said innocently. She released the jutsu, the blade disappearing. Stepping up to him, she grabbed his right hand with an iron grip, and yelled out: "Wind Release: Dragon God Rasengan!" The Chakra ball apeared in her hand, while a giant dragon began swirling around them, keeping Alis from interfering.

Meanwhile, on the other side of the roof, Kinzey was in trouble. His wound was increasing in size, spreading out in giant cuts all across his body. His skin was slowly turning black, and his cries of pain took on an erie tone, more like a squawk than anything else.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 15, 2010)

Alis climbs down and back up to the side where Kinzey is and tries to calm him down while stoping the blood that is flowing out of his wounds. Alis is thinking I am no medical Ninja. "Do not for Get what you have seen from your adopted mother who is one, so just do the freaking basic, so you can move him and hurry" " Ichibi says. Okay Alis thinks back as she rips her pants from the upper leg to make guze out of it and wraps it around Kinzey's wounds, did know why is skin is turning black and tries to pick him up.


----------



## Kinzey (May 15, 2010)

Alis's aid came to no avail. As she picked him up his body broke into about ten pieces, which begin taking on a distinct shape as they flew away, sprouting feathers and beaks.

"Crow Clone Jutsu!" Kinzey's voice rang out. The girl lost her concentration as the crows flew off and she heard his voice. The jutsu failed, causing her Rasengan to flicker out and the dragon to disappear. "Where are you?" she called, looking around.

"RIGHT HERE!" he yelled, falling from the sky, his feet slamming into her wind sphere. This caused it to dissipate and the book to fall. Kinzey grabbed it as he hit the roof. "Let's go!" he called to Alis and Sting, running down the side of the building back to the balcony.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 15, 2010)

Alis waits for the birds to go away from her. As she sees Kinzey breaks the girl's her concentration as well as he punches her and grabs the book. Hearing him to get going. Alis jumps of the building and run down the wall back to the  balcony. She looks back to see if the girl is following them and stops for a moment before going through another door and down the stairs to the next floor to get the hell out of the place. Alis did a hand signals to see if the girl is actual following them or just gave up Alis doubt it about how powerful that girl was and still is.


----------



## Kinzey (May 15, 2010)

The girl wasn't chasing after them. But Kinzey didn't slow down. He was enjoying the thrill of the "chase", even if it wasn't real. About ten minutes later the three of them got outside of the Kazekage's office.

"Well, we got the flag" Kinzey said, examining the book. It was entitled _Defending The Sand: ninja tactics used against Sunagakure utalizing the terrain of the Wind Country by Konohagakure during the 3rd Great Ninja War and how to defend against them, by Yukki Rito_. A mouthful for sure. If he ever saw that girl again (and he would, if convenient plot devices had anything to say about it) he would return the book. "Shall we return to the ninja academy?"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 15, 2010)

Alis enjoy the chase as well as she stops and read the front of the cover over Kinzey's shoulder and the flag it's self. "Sure, we can go there, it will be weird if only one of us shows up with the flad, the whole mission would be a totally dud." Alis starts walking back to the Ninja academy, did not know if anybody was in a rush to race back to the Academy, so she continue walking if she feels her team mates run past her for wasiting time as she looks up at the sky just wondering about stuff.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 15, 2010)

The Hokage just remained  silent by Gon?s question,when he revealed to the boy that he was a Jinchuuriki he also spoke about another person as the boy.

*"I don?t know Gon, you?re usually training when he is around here so there hasn?t been a good moment for the meeting"*the Hokage said at Gon, grinning. "Oh well it?s ok it?s not like if I won?t meet him one day, see ya later oldman"the boy said and left the office.

He left the building and started to walk towards the training areas, then the same voice called him again."Hey kid,hehehe... what?re you going to do now?"he asked, confusing the child, "/What to do with what?/"he asked now, trying to understand the question of the monkey, "Don?t give me that, I?m talking about the other host guy, you have a couple of years trying to know him, but that Old-guy has been just giving you excuses"he said going directly to the point.

"/Well, I guess it?s ok to know him until Hokage grampa decide it/"he said to the bijuu trying to not sound disappointed."And are you really ok with that, brat? I f you break the seal..." he was saying to his host until Gon interrupted him,"/ I have said you, I won?t do that, isn?t enough for you to bother me in my dreams?/"he said."Touche ,kid"he answered,Yonbi usually distorts Gon?s dreams to make fun of him.

Even thinking that it would be better for him to be free,Yonbi, in some way has accepted Gon as his host, that?s the reason why he can do those tricks carelessly and without get annoyed by Gon?s claims.

"Yeah, we are here, is time to pratice what I?ve learned from those scrolls"he said and making a single seal..."Shadow clone technique!"he shouted and started his training.


----------



## Kinzey (May 15, 2010)

The three of them casually walked back to the ninja academy. They had nothing to talk about, which was just as well; Kinzey was too tired from running up the stairs, pushing the stones, climbing the walls, the fight, and their subsequent exit to talk.

After a short trek across the village they arrived at the academy once more. Entering, the three battered Genin reported to the chunnin.

"We...we got the flag" Kinzey panted, slumping in a chair.

"Good" Kisha-sensei said. "Your sensei has just arrived. Make sure to show proper respect".

"Of course I will" Kinzey assured him.

Then the side door opened. The three chunnin bowed, while the woman said "It is an honor for the Kazekage to take on a team of genin".

Ignoring them, the Kazekage went over to Kinzey and, holding he hand out, said "Can I get my book back?"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 15, 2010)

Alis slumps into a chair from the chair next to Kinzey as the the Kazekage enter and ask for her book back. "Just give her book back, with out fighting or any arguments, we are all tire. This is not the end of the day of training." Alis as she tries to show some respect to the the Kazekage and their new sensai. "But it was a good workout for you anyway, and look at the person. Do not look downwhat would you being anyway" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back nothing as usually and I try to.


----------



## Kinzey (May 15, 2010)

"Of course I'll give it back" Kinzey said to Alis. "It's her book". Kinzey did so and handed over the book.

"Thank you" she said as Hichibi commented "You are too nice Kinzey".

"Shut up" Kinzey said. As the Kazekage raised her eyebrows incredulously, Kinzey hastily corrected "N-not you. I meant, uh, you're welcome".

"Hmm. Well", the Kazekage said, not entirely convinced, "I suppose the three of you did well for your first mission. BUT!" She pointed a finger at Sting. "You didn't help your team mates push the stones, you just decided to fight me. You are impulsive and counter-productive". She then pointed Alis. "You just ran up the wall without thinking and you followed him in a bad plan. You are weak and you don't think". Finaly she pointed at Kinzey. "You didn't fight back against me and you didn't tell her about your clone. You are indecisive and you waste time. You are dismissed".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 15, 2010)

"Have you heard about thinking on your feet before, miss" Ichibi thinks to Alis. Alis thinks back, she only make out the worest in us show, then what was right Alis thinks back to the Ichibi. "i feel like this team is going to fall apart before the grains of sand in a clot" Ichibi thinks back. Alis get up and leaves the acadmay to go back home leaving her team mates as she thinks to the Ichibi I got work to do. Just work with your team mates it will work out where you are heading and do you want to lie in bed for days to get ester back inside of you" Ichibi "No, sounds boring" Alis thinks as she reaches her home and about to open the front door.


----------



## Kinzey (May 15, 2010)

Kinzey bit the inside of his cheek uneasily as he watched Alis leave. "She is going to be hard to train" the Kazekage sighed.

"In all fairness", Kinzey said carefully, "You were a bit harsh on her...on all three of us".

Looking away, she replied "You're genin. You're not supposed to be good at anything yet...still, you may be right. Anyway, as I was going to say before she ran off, meet me in the mission distribution office at 8:00 am tomorrow".

"But...but only chunnin rank and up get their missions there!"

"Well," replied the Kazekage, "I'm the one who gives out missions, and because I'm your sensei, you three have to meet me there". She glanced at a messanger in the corner, who nodded and sped off. "He will inform Alis of our meeting time".

Nodding, Kinzey left the academy and headed home, falling asleep quickly after an exausting day.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 15, 2010)

A massage taps Alis on the shoulder and she turns around "What do you want?" The message explains where and where to meet in the morining. The messagern leaves. "Hey, Alis. What's up" Hiro ask? "Tire, could kill myself, mind swing up my pants, is mom home and would you mind training with me at four in the morning with me?" "First get some sleep, she is not home yet, sure, and Heck yeah" Hiro answers. Alis walks to her room, shuts the door and fall asleep quickly. Hiro starts working on her pants as their mother came in and peaks in on Hiro and Alis as she walks to her room.


----------



## Kinzey (May 15, 2010)

In the morning Kinzey woke up at 6:00 am. It was only a short walk to the Kazekage's office, so Kinzey had plenty of time. After a nice hot shower and a quick breakfast, he put on some nice, lightweight clothes for his first mission with their sensei and set off.

"So, what do you think your task will be for your first mission?" Hichibi asked.

"Well, beginer genin usually get low ranked missions, like D and E rank. So, we'll probably have to do something like catching a lost dog or picking up litter".

"Wow, that sounds...extremely boring".

"Yeah. But that's what ninja have to do when they start. It builds teamwork and shows that we are dedicated to our village".

"Well then I guess It's a good thing, hmm?"

Kinzey didn't answer as they had just arrived at the Kazekage's office. As he was signed in, he noticed that he was the first one to arrive. He then headed up to the Kazekage's office.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 15, 2010)

Hiro and Alis has been training for two hours straight since 4:00 to 6:00 am "Don't use up all your strenth or chakra, you have other things todo today and I have my own things today" Hiro says. "He is right we have to be at the Kazekage's office by 8:00 and your friend says some good things to you as well as you train" Ichibi says. "You are right, do you want to eat breakfast with me or you are too busy." "I have time" Hiro said as they walk some where to get breakfast. "I see you tonight" 

Alis pays for her half of the meal, Hiro know Alis could not eat much at all. Alis walks the rest of the way to the Kazekage's office, "what are we doing for your first mission" Ichibi ask? Something low rank, sounds borinig but it shows you are part of the village Alis thinks back. 
They arrive and was sign in, Alis heads up to the  Kazekage's office noticing that Kinzey was already their waiting for our sensai to arrive as well.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 15, 2010)

Lucy began training harder after the news she recieved. She focused on controling the demon's chakra. She was only able to call upon a cloak of blue chakra with black swirl markings on it but it was pretty difficult to.

"Why are you training?" Ren asked himself. He hoped Elda fixed things in Kumo.


----------



## Kinzey (May 15, 2010)

"Hey Alis-chan" Kinzey said, smiling. He glanced at a nearby clock and saw that it was 7:55. "We can't wait for Sting any longer" he sighed, opening the door and stepping into the Kazekage's office.

"Ah, good morning Alis-kun, Kinzey-kun" the Kazekage said as they stepped into her office. "It is true, we have to start, even if Sting isn't here". Apparently she'd been able to hear them, even from outside. Sitting down and gesturing for them to do the same, she continued "Now, usually genin like you would start with a simple, low rank mission. However, circumstances are about to send me away on official business, and I think it would be best if I took my team along".

"What it the mission?" Kinzey asked excitedly.

"Now, let me warn you, this is going to be an S-rank mission, but not because of danger, but because of international importance. I don't have time to go into detail, but if you wish to come, meet me at the village gate in one hour".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 16, 2010)

"I am guessing you are going to give Sting the message about our mission and will you gives us more detail on the way to our mission. Even it is not dangerous." "Every mission is dangerous, even if it is small" Ichibi says. I know, and I need to think what Hiro said Alis thinks back. "It's okay, think later when you have the time" Ichibi says back. "So we are dismiss intill one hour to gather what we need to bring with us." Alis stands up waiting for her sensai to say anything else.


----------



## Sting (May 16, 2010)

Sting woke up at 8 a m. He slept 12 hours, but still felt a little sleepy. He opened the window and remembered that he had to be in the kazkekage's office at the time like this. Sting yawned several times and left the house at 8.10 a m. Kazekage’s office was about 20 minutes away. Now he picked with himself his sword. He couldn't be embarassed two times in a row. And despite hot sun he also took his coat, with which he was walking all the time. His stomach was killing him, but he decided to eat something on his way to the meeting place.


----------



## Kinzey (May 16, 2010)

"Yes, I will send a messanger to inform him of the meeting place. However if he is not there at 9:00 we are leaving without him" The Kazekage said. "And I will tell you more about the mission as we travel. That is all. Dismissed".

As Kinzey and Alis left, Kinzey said to her "What do you that our mission will be? It's apparently of international impotence! Well, I'll see you in an hour. Later Alis" he then ran off to his house to get his things.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 16, 2010)

Gon is difficulty breathing, he has had a really hard training, using the shadow clone technique.

"I...I guess I shouldn´t have made... all those clones"he said without even catch his breath."Haha,oh c´mon Kid, it was kinda funny"the big monkey said inside him,with a big smile.Gon frowned and answer, "Yes, it can be for you, but if you remember the only one who is receiving blows is me"he said a bit annoyed, remembering the last 2 hours.

*Hours ago*

"Shadow clone technique!"Gon made about 100 clones, which was easy thanks to his large amount of chakra.

"OK, we need to know our weaknesses in a Taijutsu battle, so the all of you are going to attack me"he said to his clones which only nodded,"The ones who don´t attack immediately should watch and discover our weaknesses...So let´s start!"he said to his clones again excited,_"HIII!!!"_the clones started to run against him...

*Now*

"It´s like if I have gave me myself a damn big beating"he said still aching,"Hahaha...all those kids were you, no one listen to your instructions, they just beated you without mercy...HAHAHA!"the monkey laughed so loud that Gon had to take his head.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 16, 2010)

Alis is thinking maybe watching some high rank ninja or something else as she runs to her house she did not see Hiro at all. Alis starts packing her stuff. Weapons, medical supplyes, some extra clothes, money, and etc. She closes her bag and starts tying on the pouches of sand, How did Garra carry this much sand with out falling over Alis ask Ichibi? "He is used to it and I sorta of help him in a way" Ichibi replies. Alis looks at the sun and puts her hat on, grabs her bag putting it over her back and walks out the door to the gates.


----------



## Kinzey (May 16, 2010)

After kinzey had packed up the necessities, such as food, clothes, chakra regeneration potions, etc., he headed out the door to get to the village gate. Checking the clock, he noticed that it was about 8:30.

"So, Hichibi," Kinzey commented, "You've been awfully quiet lately".

Hichibi mentally shrugged. "I don't know. Maybe it's because we've been together so long that there's really nothing to talk about".

Kinzey considered this, then asked "Am I crazy? I mean, are you real?"

"Why the sudden change of opinion? You've stated before that you don't care either way. The opinions of others have never mattered to you".

"A-and they still don't. It's just don't want my teammates to think I'm crazy and lose trust in me".

"I'm losing him" Hichibi thought privately as Kinzey arrived at the village gate, where the Kazekage was waiting.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 16, 2010)

Alis is thinking, ugh it will take me forever to get to the gates. "Let's talk about stuff, I enjoy our dreams" Ichibi says. Geez, I wanted to use that soon as well, cool to just use illusions to attack and freak people out Alis thinks back to the Ichibi. Ichibi laugh as he continues to talk to Alis while she walk to the gates. Alis thinks back, I feel like my team mates may lose fate in me. "Don't think like that do what you have to do to take down the enemy and trust your teammates as well. Alis looks up and see she had arrive at the gates where Kinzey and the the Kazekage are waiting.


----------



## Kinzey (May 16, 2010)

Kinzey sat down next to the Kazekage, who didn't respond, continuing to read her book. "I have a wonder, if you will indulge me" Kinzey addressed her. Again she didn't answer, but her ears twitched like a cat's to signify that she was listening. "How is it that you're the same age as me but I'm a genin and you're the Kazekage?"

She held up a single finger to tell him to wait, marked her page, and looked up saying "I trained. Sense birth. I did everything I could, never relaxed, and then I came here four years ago and shot up the rankings"

"You must have had to prove yourself alot. I mean, it must have been hard for them to take you seriously at first".

She snorted, showing emotion for the first time sense he'd met her. "At first. But a quick beating put most of them in their place".

Kinzey waved to Alis as she walked over. "Good to see you again, Alis-chan".

"Once again, we are waiting for Sting" the Kazekage said.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 16, 2010)

Alis walks over and waves back Nice to see you again Kizney-Kun. "You making me sick" Ichibi says. It's cute Alis thinks back to Ichibi, Ichibi sighs and wonders about Alis feeling for everything. Alis thinks back, are you still getting  used to being with me than a guy host. "I am still getting use to your ways of being a female" Ichibi thinks. Alis looks around and did not see Sting, Sting needs to hurry to get here, we need for him to come on this mission." "Why are you in a team working mood then, Alis" Ichibi ask? Alis did not think back her answer.


----------



## Kinzey (May 16, 2010)

About half an hour later, the Kazekage said "Damn it. We can't wait for Sting any longer. If he can't keep up with our pace then we'll have to leave him behind. Let's go".

"Yes Kazekage-sama" Kinzey said, following her out into the desert...



...for the past 3 hours, the three of them had been running nonstop. Now, as they ran through the shadow of a canyon, Kinzey called out "Kazekage-sama, can we take a break. And with all due respect, you did promise to tell us what this mission was about".

The Kazekage stopped, and turned around. "You're right. I'll tell you".

As the three of them sat in a circle, she began "Now, I have to tell you, I didn't just bring the two of you along for the experience. Lately, more and more jinchuriki have been revealed, and tensions between villages have been running high. In addition, there have been rumors of a resurgence of the Akatsuki. I hate to say it but, I think we may be on the verge of the 5th Great Shinobi War".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 16, 2010)

"So, we are goig to get invole with a war, are you going to calm the talk with the other villages?" "Grea they are back again, with the same freaking plan or they more than that, brutes and another war that will just go wrong' Ichibi says. So you know them well Alis ask back to the Ichibi. "Yes, but I don't not know if they still wearing the black cloaks with red clouds on them and you need to know so much more if we are going to get involve" Ichibi says back. Alis feels the hatrid from the Ichibi as a gleam comes across Alis's eyes and tries to hide it from Kinzey and the Kazekage. Alis thinks back to the Ichibi, cool down we can't do anything about it now.


----------



## Kinzey (May 16, 2010)

"Yes," the Kazekage replied, "we are traveling as diplomats. The villages with bijuu have become the most agitated, and need to be pacified. The three stops we have are Konoha, Kiri, and Kumo. In Konoha I hope to meet with the Hokage and the village's two jinchuriki. In Kumo we must speak to the Raikage about their jinchuriki. Finaly, in Kiri  we will speak to Kumo's jinchuriki who is temporarily staying there and the Mizukage. Then we will return to Suna. I believe now the two of you know why I truly brought my team along" she the glanced back and forth from Kinzey to Alis a few times.

_Oh no!_ Kinzey thought, _What if she tells Alis that I'm a jinchuriki? Few people know, but she, being the Kazekage, would!_

But she merely stood up and said "Let us continue", beginning to run once more with the two of them in tow.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 16, 2010)

Alis thought, oh no, about he knows I am a a jinchuriki or the Kazekage will tell Kinzey about me. "I doubt it, the people of Sumo hushed up about it years ago when you younger than you think" Ichibi says to Alis. What will happen, if we both know about each other Alis ask? "Two things you could kill each other or help each other" Ichibi replies back. "Whoever the person is, I rather help each other, for some reason, than hurting. Probly in the end we need each others help. Ichibi did not respones as Alis runs on the sand with her team mate and the  Kazekage.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 16, 2010)

As Lucy trained Ren came out to her. 

"What do you want?" She said calmly.

"I wanted to give you a gift." Ren said as her pulled out a gold box and opened it to reveal a gold necklace with an eye like marking.

"What is that?" Lucy asked.

"A necklace. I want you to where it." Ren said as he picked up the necklace and started putting around her neck.

"This better not be a betrothal necklace or something." She warned.

"Its not its just a gift i wanted to give you." He said as he headed back inside. "It will help you."

Lucy doubted a piece of jewelry would help her but then the necklace's eye pupil glowled briefly and she felt wierd. She saw quick images of her some people she'd never seen attacking her and then the images disappeared.

"What the hell was that?"


----------



## Kinzey (May 16, 2010)

A few hours later, as the sun set on the horizon, they set stopped. "We'll set up camp here" the Kazekage said.

As the sat around the campfire, tents and sleeping bags set up, she asked "well, this is something that I'd rather do with Sting here, but I guess we'll do it now. Tell the rest of us your name, age, why you became a ninja, your greatest gosl in life, and something about yourself".

After a few seconds of silence, she said "I'll go first, then. Yami  , 14 years old, Because it was the easiest way of reaching my goals, I don't feel like telling you, and I never knew my family".

She then turned to Alis. "You next".


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 17, 2010)

Si-shen walked in to kir annoyed by worthless mission he just got off. "What a waste of my time, he moaned. What was the point of a 2 day walk to the middle of no  where to hand a piece of paper to some old guy. What a waste of my abilities."  

Then without notice or a chance to flinch thud. Si-shen was on his back with a 300 pound puppy on him licking him vigorously only stopping to ask him to play or tell him he was happy he was home. In that moment he was relieved of his annoyance and anger. He look at the one thing that he truly lovedeand would die for. His Brewser; Finally he got off his master, the 3 month old pup rolled over and whined belly rub. Si-shen couldn't refuse, so he bent down with both hands and rub his dog.

Then a voice rang out that shattered the joy. "thats enough Si-Shen, we have important details to take care of." Si-shen saw his adoptive father, and reluctantly stopped and walked over to him. " A host arrived here 3 days ago. Meet this shinobi, find out all of her information.  Find her attentions and goals, I will try to make you be on the same team. It is of the utmost importance that we know everything about here. The Mizu-Kage has stupidly  let her come into this village unsupervised. They claim it is to balance the powers but we must go find the reaming tail beasts. Not work with one that already has her loyalties chosen" Reluctantly he agreed. "yes, I have my orders." Thinking to himself this is stupid.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 17, 2010)

After a few minutes of silence after the Kazekage turn to Alis. Alis is thinking why did I have to go next? "Just tell her about yourself and move on to the person" Ichibi thinks back. "My name is Alisian, but every one calls me Alis, 14 years old, I become a ninja for people not to fear me and stop treating like a outcast,my goals are unknow, and i can't get rid of the horriable images in my mind."  "You should have not sid that about yourself, they think you are crazy" Ichibi says. It is the truth and why lie about that Alis thinks back to Ichibi.


----------



## Kinzey (May 17, 2010)

The Kazekage nodded thoughtfully at Alis's answers, then said "I don't want to tell you that you became a ninja for the wrong reasons, but, well...you see, ninjas may be the people that are called upon to solve all the country's problems, but we are still outcasts anywhere other than our village. As for your final answer, all I will say is it's not my place to judge". She then turned, giving an expectant look to Kinzey.

After a few moments consideration, he began "My name is Kinzey Warholic, I'm 15, I became a ninja because it was the path a friend suggested to me-"

"Suggested? I said all jinchuriki must be ninjas. It is inevitable" Hichibi grumbled silently.

"-My goal is to find my place in this world, and I like Ramen".

"The sign of a great ninja" the Kazekage murmured, then said "Well, we should turn in".

Kinzey crawled into his sleeping bag and said "Good night Alis-chan, Kazekage-sama", falling asleep.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 17, 2010)

"Night, Kinzey- kun, Kazekage-sama." Alis crawles into her tent and falls aslee. "I feel like you lie to the Kazekage about your answers. Alis thinks back, I force by you to take this path, remember. "Why is the Earth on fire with the freaking people with horns on their head and you always been interest in medical feild" Ichibi ask? Alis thinks back is a symbolic meaning I will end up there or I am already there. Ichibi distorts the scenery to a carden with nude statues all around. Alis thinks you changes the senery I was enjoying that. "No you are not, you we are going to change my ways and your ways as well. I can a deamon change, or it is the host that changes the deamon. "Maybe, I am not sure, do not go crazy on me and you have a good life now and you are making friends that will also change your ways as well" Ichibi says. Alis distorts the dream again to as blood is freely flowing from her body. Ichibi sighs and distorts the dream images as the one of the statues hits Alis to wake her up.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 17, 2010)

Si-shen was off running from roof to roof with his pup by his side. When they stopped and he said. "I don't even know where to go!" Then Brewser said follow me and took off. Si-shen took off after him, thinking how does he know. They dove off the roof and ran down an ally way. "Slow down he yelled has Brewser jumped over a wall." When he got over the wall and saw Brewser turned the corner. He sprint after and saw his pup. Sitting there pointing into a restraunt. Si-shen asked, "the host is in there?" "No, I want barberque." Then Brewser laid flat on the floor put his paws on his nose and whined. "fine but hurry I don't want to get in trouble."


----------



## luffy no haki (May 17, 2010)

After a rest and of course a well deserved nap, Gon was walking towards his apartment, right now he can´t do any kind of missions that´s why he is training the whole day. He doesn´t want to be a nuisance when the missions begin.

Walking through the flea market of the town witha naive smile and ignoring some hate eyes, he walks near a barbecue stand and accidentally overhears a conversation of some ninjas about that the Genins have to be in a team..."Hmm...a team, I remember the oldman said that I was going to be in a team,but..." he said to himself a little wistful."What´s now brat?"Yonbi said bringing out Gon from his own thoughts.

"/UH? it´s nothing, I was only thinking about why I don´t have a team yet, Yonbi-san/"he said inside his mind to the monkey, "Oh is that?, it´s very simple, you´re a jinchuuriki, I guess there´s no much people who wants their children to team up with a demon host" he said. Gon just frowned a bit and then made a defeat expression.Arriving home, he fell asleep again.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 17, 2010)

Si-shen walked out with Brewser on his side. "full??" Si-shen asked. "Yup, thanks." "fatty" Si-shen mumbled to his puppy. We have to go you took to long. Lets head over to the Mizu-kage building we need to find this host.


----------



## Aro Volturi (May 17, 2010)

When he was in control again , he growered at her. She was watching his hands as the tremors slowed. Smiling. Some joke. "If your worried about gender confusion Yuki....," Ryu said slow, emphasizing each word. "How do you think the rest of us like looking at Lee through your eyes? It's bad enough that Erika has to deal with your fixation. She doesn't need us guys panting after him, too.

Pissed as he was, he still felt guitly when he watched the spasm of pain shoot across her face. She scrambled to her feet pausing only to spit in his direction and ran for the village, vibrating like a tuning fork. Ryu laughed darkly. "You missed."


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 17, 2010)

Si-shen sprinted up the stairs and walked into the Mizu-kage office. He looked around and saw no one so hed turn around to leave. When he bumped into the Mizu-Kage's assistant. Si-shen asked with a fake smile "I heard there is a host from the hidden cloud here, that exciting. I would love to meet her." The assiant said "oh of course she is in the west field training I believe the Muzi-kage is out there to. Oh and I believe her name is lucy.

"Thanks a bunch I can't wait to meet her." Si-shen moaned with annoyance and ran off too meet this worthless person.


----------



## Sting (May 18, 2010)

"Mokuton no jutsu" Yoshirama shouted as beams of wood emerged from the ground and chased boar. "Shit, I’m not good enough." He said as the boar got away. Yoshirama was training his wood release in the forest. No one knew he could possess such a great bloodline limit, so he was lucky that Konoha had plenty forests. Now he decided to try something different on another bear. He decided to sneak him from behind instead of just attack directly. So Yoshirama jumped into bushes and started observing the boar. "Mokuton no jutsu" He shouted again. And this time he caught the boar. Yoshirama started jumping around immobilized boar and shouting. But Yoshirama’s wood wasn’t strong enough, so boar got out and knocked off the boy at the same time. "Now I’m mad" Yoshirama said as he started chasing the boar into the woods.


----------



## Kinzey (May 18, 2010)

"Wake up Kinzey" Kinzey heard. Opening his eyes reluctantly, he saw that the Kazekage was leaning over him to shake his shoulders, her chest just a few inches from his face. "I'M AWAKE I'M AWAKE!" Kinzey yelled, causing her to jump to her feet, blushing furiously. "Yes. Well...um, in the future wake up sooner in the future", not seeming to notice her repeat of a few words. In his head Hichibi was howling with laughter. You kids are so nervous with each other!". Kinzey thought to Hichibi and then said out loud _Shut up you damn oxtopus _"Yes. I'll do that. Thanks"

"Well," she said, regaining her composure, "we should start traveling soon". She glanced over at the other sleeping bag and called "Are you awake, Alis-kun?"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 18, 2010)

"Yes, I am awake, the Kazekage-sama." Alis dranks some water after taking some medcine for her head. Alis though "I can't beleive you gave me a headache last night, Ichibi."  "Sorry, but you are trying to figure things out in your mind" Ichibi thinks back. Alis did not think back any comment as she stands up and starts packing stuff up as she over herd what Kinzey yelled. Alissighs as she continues packing as everybody else is ready to head out soon. "What's else is wrong" Ichibi ask? "Nothing just thinking with medcine in bloodstream and what the day is going to bring today" Alis thinks back.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 18, 2010)

Si-shen arrived at the fields, he looked at the host and saw the Mizu-Kage hgive her something. He told Brewser to stay and he was off. He ran up to them and with a fake smile and positve attitude he said. "hello, Lucy;hi Mizu-Kage." They both turned and looked at him. But before they could respond Si- shen said "Hey Mizu-Kage do you mind if I tall to Lucy alone for a little.?" The Mizu-Kage shrugged his shoulder and said "I guess, I don't know what you guys will talk about." "Thank" Si-Shen exclaimed.

As soon as the mizu-Kage walked away the 8 year old Genin face changed to one of seriousness. "Why are you here?" Before she could answer he asked another question. "How long are you going to be here? Which willage do you favor if a war broke out mist or cloud??"


----------



## Kinzey (May 18, 2010)

For the next few days, the three of them ran day in and day out. Scorching sands, blazing suns, and freezing nights made him miss the sand village even more. They trained a few times, but not too much; they needed as much time as the could for traveling and resting.

Kinzey also became friendlier with Alis and the Kazekage. They were nice people, and didn't judge him for being "weird". Perhaps because he tried to talk out loud to Hichibi less. Or maybe just because the two of them didn't have many friends themselves.

The Kazekage was particularly interesting. It seemed the farther from Suna they got, the more emotion she showed. His first impression of her had been that she was a cold, malicious person. Now he knew that she just didn't have many chances to show her feelings.

"We will be reaching Konoha within a few hours. I hope you are ready" The Kazekage said on the morning of the 4th day.

"Sure. I can't wait".

"Good, then let us continue", she said, resuming running.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 18, 2010)

The days she travel with Kinzey and the Kazekage, they seem to be friendly or just lonly people as her. She thought the Kazekage would be a cold person, but guess wrong about her. Alis's dream became aless weird stuff startes making sence in her head with the help of Ichibi distorting a lot of it, but Alis still had those dreams of horror. Ichibi misses the sand village as well and made Alis miss as well. "I can't wait either" and resume her running as well.


----------



## Kinzey (May 18, 2010)

A few hours later the three of them arrived at Konoha. It was a large village, about as  big as Suna. It was surrounded by a massive forest, with age-old trees that have stood the test of time. While it was nice to be back in a civilized area, Kinzey missed the sand under his feet: the ground was too stable for his liking.

"Alright, we are here" said the Kazekage. "I'm sure the two of you are tired, as am I. So, we will rest for the rest of today, and then meet with the Hokage. I will go and arrange the meeting. Would you two go and find us a hotel? Pick the best one you can find; my status as Kazekage will ensure us free food and lodging"

"Yes Kazekage-sama" Kinzey said, and the Kazekage began heading twards the Hokage's office."Well, let's go, shall we?" Kinzey asked Alis.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 18, 2010)

Lucy was about to talk to Ren about the necklace when a boy came up. He smiled to Ren and asked if he could talk to her alone. It was a fake smile. She had seen it many times. Then out of nowhere he began asking her a lot of questions in a serious manner.Look here punk, I don't know you and I don't have to answer any of your little questions so back off and leave me alone before i hurt you because i wont hesitate. She angrily said. Who did this punk think he was demanding answers from her?


----------



## Alisdragon (May 18, 2010)

"Sure let's go." Alis and Kinzey walks all over intill they walks passes the greatest hotel in Konoha as they keep looking at everything. "Every thing is different in this city. Alis and Kizney walks in and walks to a front desk. "Excuse me, but we need a few rooms that has the best has the best of everything, we are with the Kazekage from the hidden village of the wind." Alis pulls out a handband with the symbol of the wind, is thinking does Kinzey wants to share a room or the Kazekage just wants her privatcy in her business. "Please follow me, to your rooms" the desk man says as he leads the ways to the rooms.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 18, 2010)

Si-shen jumped back and slammed his broad sword in to the ground. "I think your the one who will be getting hurt here." si-Shen asked again why are you here.? What is the point of you begin in the Mist?"


----------



## Kinzey (May 18, 2010)

As they reached their rooms, the man asked, "How many rooms will you be having?"

"Three, please" Kinzey replied.

"And how will you be paying?"

Remembering what Kazekage-sama had said, Kinzey took out the small card she had given him and handed it to the man. As he saw it his eyes lit up, saying "Ah, very good! I will bring this back to you straight away, Kazekage-sama".

The man rushed off before Kinzey could correct him. He sighed "Great. Now that man will boast about the Kazekage staying at his hotel, and he'll describe me, and everyone in the village will think I'm the Kazekage. And Kazekage-sama will kick my ass. Great". Rising out of his stupor, Kinzey said "Well I'm starving, but if we don't wait for her she'll be even more angry. So, let's wait till she returns, ok?". With that, Kinzey entered his suite.

_[OOC: Because the rumors of the Kazekage are going about, anyone in the village feel free to hear and meet us at the hotel]._


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 19, 2010)

Lucy smirked "You think i'm scared of that worthless shit?" The boy just glared. "I've seen scarier than a boy with a gaint sword and dog. As to why i'm here is none of your buisness now leave before i make you!" she said harshly.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 19, 2010)

Alis agreeds with Kinzey and enters her suite and looks around seeing hoe great the room is and the scenery from the window. "I am so, thirsty." "We will get you something to drink later, for now take a bath than sleep intill the Kazekage arrives. Maybe you can drink more than just water, try some of the other things that this village offers" Ichibi says. Alis is thinking "yes you ae right, thanks." Alis takes off her heavy rucksack and puts it on the floor. She went to anther door in the room and shuts it. "Lock the door" Ichibi mutters as he fell asleep in her mind as she takes a bath.


----------



## Kinzey (May 19, 2010)

A few hours later, Kinzey woke up to the sound of a knock at the door. Opening it, Kinzey found the Kazekage standing before him. "Have you eaten yet? Because I saw a nice restaurant down the street".

"We were waiting for you. Let's just get Alis and we can go".

About 20 minutes later, the three of them were seated in a booth in a large restaurant, having just placed their orders. It was very busy, and they were lucky to get in..

At a nearby booth, the people were wispering, but Kinzey only heard "Kazekage".

Smiling tiredly, the Kazekage said "I suppose the rumors would have spread by now". Then they heard "...he's really young".

"I suppose they would think-" she began to say, but stopped mid-sentence. "He?" Just then, Kinzey remembered what had happened with the hotel owner. _Crap, what am I gunna do?_ Kinzey thought.

"What did you say about the Kazekage?" she asked, going over to their table. _This won't end well..._


----------



## Alisdragon (May 19, 2010)

"We have to change the misup at the hotel." Alis sighs as she dranks her third cup of tea, knowing this will not end well and is thinking we end up being kick out of the restrunt and a fine. "How much tea you drank" Ichibi ask? Alis thinks back "why are you counting how many cups of tea I drank, anyway?" "It has sugar in it and you be high on sugar, later" Ichibi says back.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 19, 2010)

Si-shen started to laugh. "hahaha, your so pathetic your 20 years old, a host and a genin. And your going to lose to haha."

Then without wasting another second he summon 8 shadow clones. Immediately after that 4 clones charged. Brewser ran to the left then  three of the remaining 4 turned into 3 daemon shuriken.

Si-shen threw the 3 daemon shuriken one far right, then far left then threw the last one in a giant arc over lucy's head. The 4 clones swords swinging at her.

The last one just stood there.


----------



## Kinzey (May 19, 2010)

"Oh, we didn't mean to offend you" said a man at the table. "We just meant that he must be very powerful to be the Kazekage at his age". _She's going to kill me... _

Slowly turning around, she said, a cheerful smile on her face but an angry glint in her eye, "Of course. We are very proud of Kazekage-sama".

Sitting down, she continued "So, Kazekage-sama, you never told us how you became Kazekage".

_This might just be my chance! _"Oh, I guess I was just the best person for the job. It may be stressful, but there are alot of benefits to being a Kage".

"Oh, I bet there are".

"Like this". Kinzey pulled out the card that she'd given him. "I get free food and lodging were ever I go. The only drawback is that people instantly realize I'm a Kage. I bet if I gave this card to someone, they'd get mistaken for one".

The anger visibly disappeared from her eyes. "I...never thought of that"

Kinzey sighed, relieved.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 19, 2010)

Alis sighs and releif, that everything would be okay. Alis sits her tea cup down. Is thinking Kinzey is one noble person, compare too me. "You have different things that make you different" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back "if we are the same the world would be borining." "Ichibi thinks back, the world is in interestig place with the crazy people already out there." Alis thinks back "that is true."


----------



## luffy no haki (May 19, 2010)

Gon woke up a little sleepy, the training was so hard. Taking his boots and his ninja tools he left his apartment.

"Hmm... I´m not in mood for training"he said touching his ribs, his body still ached."Oh!... now that I remember it, I hasn´t gone to play with the animals in the forest"he said grinning and taking the road to the woods.

Some minutes later Gon was at the entrance to the forest, walking through it he could hear a guy saying something about being mad, and some moments later a boar stepped on his face, followed by a shadow which seemed to be after the boar. After rubbing his face he looked in the direction that those two took.

"What the hell was that?"he said to himself, and after some moments..."Ok, I´m going after those two, maybe something fun can happen"he said starting to chase for those two.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 19, 2010)

Lucy couldn't believe the boy challenged her. She was furious too. It was not her fault at age 20 she was a genin.

"You like punk you'll regret this." She said as she dodged the shuriken and leaped into the air."This should take care of them." She thought as she did a few hand signs and immedietly after that fire appeared to consume her and took the form of a cat's face paralyzing those below with shear fright.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 19, 2010)

Then his giant puppy Brewser launched on the scene. With perfect speed for such a playful young puppy he put a thin scratch on Si-Shen face breaking her jutsu. Then Brewser launched off again. Then Si-Shen stood up laughing. I know your jutsus, I was prepared if you did Genjutsu. 

MY TURN Si-Shen yelled
Then the clones sprang back up ready to strike. Then Daemon shirikun poped back into clones and jumped in the air. Thenn Si-shen jumped straight up. In unison they all grabbed 6 shiriken with 2 exploding tag at the ends of each and threw then surrounding Lucy. Then the final clone jumped straight up with on shiriken with 10 exploding tags and threw it in the center of the ring. Then BOOOM! They went off.

Si-shen said let me see you Jinjurikin save you from that.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 20, 2010)

When the smoke cleared Lucy was still there with only a knife in her arm.He broke out of my genjutsu? she told herself. Looks like nextime she would need to get the mut too.

_Flashback
As the weapons attached with bombs were about to hit Lucy clasped her hands together and briefly let the Nibi's chakra cover her. The blue swirling chakra and her chakra blasts were enough to deflect the blast._

"Your dead!!" Lucy angrily said as she cast the genjutsu again on everyone infront of her including the dog who was now there."Its over!" she said as she did a few handsigns and shot fiery chakra blasts at all of them.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 20, 2010)

Poof! Poof! Poof! All of them poofed into smoke then yaaa! 4 more jump from behind one slashed lucy a deep gash in her back. While the other 3 simultaneously kicked her in the back. Sending her skidding on the flooring.

Which one is the real one or is it even here? I would have your back and arm checked out. I didn't come to fight, which is why I only slashed you. I am curious why you are here. Oh and don't even try Genjutsu again Brewser hiding if you try it again. 
_FLASHBACK
During the smoke, Si-shen assumed she would have to uses the tail beast power which is why he said the comment. "let me see you Jinjurikin save you from that." So During the smoke he created a clone and have it look like Brewser.  Then one for him and ran to the side and created 3 more clones and waited  to strike._


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 20, 2010)

Lucy couldn't believe she was injured by this moron. She lay there on the floor. She was so angry she let the demon's chakra consume her as it exploded from here body burning everything around her. The chakra was so hot that it was impossible to touch her and weapons points melted and dulled.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 20, 2010)

Si-Shen at that moment, summoned 4 shadow clones. Then  Grabbed every smoke bomb, flash bomb and the few explosive tags he had left and threw them at the forming Daemon cat. Then turned and ran with the four clones by his side.

Then with the smoke, constant flashing and explosions. The clones split in different directions.


----------



## Kinzey (May 20, 2010)

Finally relaxed, Kinzey asked "So, what's going to happen with the Hokage?"

In between bites, The Kazekage said "We are going to meet him at noon. I've never met another Kage before, to be honest. I haven't been Kage long enough to attend any Kage summits. It will be...interesting".

"I wonder what he'll be like?".

"I hear that he is a wise man, who tries to avoid fighting, but is devestating in battle. He should be able to listen to reason"

"That's good. Maybe this mission will be easy".

She laughed harshly. "Hardly. Apparently the Raikage is a harsh old hag, and not one to listen to any outside opinion".

"And the Mizukage?"

"A pervert. Womanizing, machosonistic, and thinks with his dick. And related to the Raikage, no less! I wonder who they'd side with in a ninja war". Sighing, she said "Well, this has been fun, but we should return to the hotel. Lets go".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 20, 2010)

As they walk back to the hotel, "tommorrow is going to be interesting tommorrow" Alis thinks. "I agree with you" Ichibi replies. "You know what I am hungry, it would be worst to complain about it." "Sneak out later, nobody would care and who like drank four cups of tea and five cups of water than eaten anything at all" Ichibi says. "Don't worry I skip now I will eat something in the morning" Alis thinks back." Alis stops at her door "Good night Kinzey-Kun, Kazekage-sama."


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 20, 2010)

Si-Shen arrived at the mist, panting. He grabbed the nearest ninja and screamed theres a daemon rampaging in the west fields. 

In moments there was a quick team to check out the situation.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 20, 2010)

Lucy was on the ground consumed by the flaming chakra not noticing the boy left. She then felt a calm wave sweep over her and the chakra receded. When it was gone only the necklace Ren gave her glowed.

"Are you alright?" Ren asked as he helped her up.

"Yea...where did the brat go?"

"He left. Sorry about him." Ren apologized.

"Its ok. I'm used to this. He was after info about my tailed beast i could tell." Lucy said while looking at her feet.

"What?!" Ren said in shock. Who would ask her that and even know she was a jinchuuriki?"Don't worry if anyone else comdes around like that i'll take care of them. If Elda found out about this she would come and kill him and those with him for hurting you because your a jinchuuriki."

"Hm...btw whats this necklace?" Lucy asked.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 20, 2010)

The Anbu root stopped and saw the girl stop the form of the chakra cat. Then saw the Muzi-kage, we should report this.


----------



## Kinzey (May 20, 2010)

As Kinzey lay on his bed, hands behind his head, he decided to speak to Hichibi. They hadn't talked in awhile. "So Hichibi, how are you?"

"Oh, so you decide to talk to me? Your human friends not around to listen?"

Kinzey ignored this, seeing as how Hichibi always got grouchy when he felt neglected. The very act of talking to him would cheer him up. "So, I have a question"

Hichibi perked up, interested as he always was in the exchange of information. "What is it?"

"Well, from what I've heard bijuu are evil, and try to get their hosts to release them. Why haven't you tried to do that?"

"I have no idea what you're talking about" Hichibi said sarcasticaly. "I am as pure and innocent as the driven snow".

Kinzey said nothing, waiting for a serious answer.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 20, 2010)

Ren ignored Lucy's question as  he sensed anbu.
"Where do you think your going?" he said as bats wrapped around the anbu immobilizing them.

"What the..." Lucy said.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 20, 2010)

Alis sneaks out of the hotel "Ichibi I know you are trying to change your ways of life, but why have you not told me to break the seal?" "I am sick of the ways of the path I have taken with my other hosts in the past, when you have to break the seal, that is your choice. But it will only be in a situation that is awful and I still wish to be free. Alis stops running and sees a open restrunt that is still open and entens" "How, can I help you, miss" a waiter ask? "Can I have a small bowl of rabbit stew, please." "I do not have rabbit, about some hot dupplings" the man says. "That is fine with me" Alis sits down and thinks back to Ichibi, you are still evil, but you can not be all that bad. Alis sits down and waits for her food as she is serve some tea to go with it.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 20, 2010)

With on hand one of the anbu screamed. "Kirisame" and the rain began to come down and the bats slowly poofed away. Then they stood up and asked "are you insane? We are mist shinobi how dare you attack us!!!!!."

Then held a sign and were gone.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 20, 2010)

Ren was mad. Anbu were spying on him and his guest. Was he not maintaining the high respect he thought he was? Maybe he should be like Elda. She has the highest respect any Kage deos.

"What was that?" Lucy asked.

"A problem i'll have to fix." Ren replied as he sent his bats to search the village.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 20, 2010)

Si-Shen ran to his large home. Once he walked his, adoptive father asked for the details.
After talking to him, his father said perfect good job. Ren will look horrible for this also .......he stopped when he was 4 shinobi stood at the window. 

Go prepare for training when your brother returns from his mission we will begin. I want to talk to you both about something. There is going to be a lot of important things happening soon.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 20, 2010)

Ren's bats spread everywhere telling people he was mad. What the bats saw Ren saw aswell.

"A problem?" Lucy asked.

"Yes, for sometime now i feel as though some are trying to overthrow me." Ren told her.

"What?" Lucy said to herself.

"Yea they think i'm not what's best for Kiri because i come from Kumo."

"Then do something and kill those bastards!" Lucy said angrily. This was dumb.

"I will but not now. Also don't tell Elda. If she found out she would come here and end them and those who got in the way. Water is weak to lightning. She could end Kiri if angered."

"Seriously?"

"Yea. Imagine this place that is soaked hit by lightning."

"They'd be fried."

"Exactly." Ren confirmed.

"I wont tell her now but if you don't fix this then i will and i'll help her."

Ren was surprised."You love me that much?"

"In your dream pretty boy." Lucy said turning away with a blush.


----------



## Kinzey (May 20, 2010)

"Well," Hichibi began, "Not all bijuu are like that. The stupid ones, like the Sonbi, and the smart ones, like myself, usually don't try to break the seals. The stupid ones because they don't realize they're trapped, and the smarter ones because we don't think we're trapped. Only the middle ones, like the Ichibi and Kyuubi, try to escape".

"What do you mean you don't think you're trapped?"

"Well, first of all, I could probably convince you to release me at any time, right?"

Reluctantly, Kinzey admitted "Yeah".

"Right. So I'm not really trapped, just choosing to stay here. That's because it is strategically a better option".

Before he could ask what he meant Hichibi continued "I have a better chance of survival inside of you. I'm hidden, I can sleep, etc".

"Plus I like the company" he added.

Smiling, Kinzey slept.


----------



## MasterShadow (May 21, 2010)

As Si-Shen walked out the door of the house a cloaked figure appeared behind him and held a knife to his throat. "Your getting sloppy little brother" Kensaki lowered the knife and moved to face his brother "And the way you handled the jinchuuriki could have been better." Kensaki turns away and heads off to the training grounds.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 21, 2010)

Si-Shen sigh, "Your just jealous cause you can't take me from the front or handle a real weapon like my sword. Heck you can't even summon something cool, Brewser only a puppy and he is the size of your summoning when its full grown. Wait how did Brewser not notice you from like a mile away." And started walking with him laughing. Sliding his hand slowly on the hilt of his sword just in case something fun happens on he way.


----------



## MasterShadow (May 21, 2010)

"You've yet been able to defeat me, Shen" Kensaki brushes the handles of his twin swords. Kensaki took a glance at Si-Shen "As far as your over grown mutt it was a piece of cake." Kensaki turns his head towards the forest right where Si-Shen summon laid there chewing on a dead deer.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 21, 2010)

"Brewser!" He looks up "what?" "Nothing fatty" he remarked at Brewser, Then he looked Kensaki, "As for you always beating me, I have always loved how you can dream and forget about the truth."

"Lets go you old fart" and tripped his brother and sprinted towards there training fields.


----------



## MasterShadow (May 21, 2010)

Kensaki ignored Si-Shen and dashed towards the training field they have used since kensaki's arrival at the village hidden in the mist. Kensaki turns and draws his dual swords and stares right at Si-Shen, "The mission I was just on was so boring I'm ready for some real excitement, so lets begin our usual training little brother and I promise I'll go easy on you" Kensaki starts focusing his chakra and it begins to swirl around him quickly with great intensity.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 21, 2010)

"Alright pretty boy I will beat you with most my chakra gone. I did just beat a 20 year old, Jinjuirikin ya she wasn't strong at all and Kind of pathetic. But you know everyone looks that way in front of me." 
Then Si-Shen put on hand on his shoulder and brushed. Then did the same with his other shoulder.
Then focused his chakra and charged with his broadsword fully stretched.


----------



## MasterShadow (May 21, 2010)

Kensaki quickly ran at his brother and threw a smoke bomb right at his face and holding his hands together formed a seal as he rushed in to the smoke.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 21, 2010)

Si-shen quickly jumped back coughing. "What the hell you don't throw smoke bombs in peoples face. Brewser protect me until I see." Brewser quickly dropped the deer and ran in front of Si-Shen growling real low. The cow size puppy showing his teeth. 

Si-Shen start splashing his face with water.


----------



## MasterShadow (May 21, 2010)

Kensaki jumped out the smoke right towards with his swords drawn at a downward motion towards the dog aiming for his skull and neck. "Say goodbye to your mutt for ever Shen"


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 21, 2010)

As Kensaki came down Brewser shifted to the right then lunged biting Kensaki on the arm. 

Si-Shen finally being able to see look on as brewser bit down.


----------



## MasterShadow (May 21, 2010)

Kensaki screams in rage as the dog bit down, a smile grows across face as he points at the lines and lines of paper bombs lining the inside of his cloak. Kensaki then explodes with Brewser still attached to his arm.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 21, 2010)

Poof Brewser was sent back to the Dog World. "You know I hate you right, thats my puppy you jerk. "

"Alright lets finish this"

"STOP!" A VOICE RANG OUT
Minto our adoptive father stood before us. I need to talk to you about something.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 21, 2010)

Alis eats her dumplings "Ichibi I will never break the seal, you are my best friend and where would you go, the answer iis no where" Alis thinks. Ichibi did not say anything to Alis and thinks to himself. "Let's go back to the hotel to get some sleep" Alis thinks as she pays for the meal and leaves the restrunt. "I already told my reasons, let's move on from the freaking conversation" Ichibi says back. Alis feels like someone is watching her "somebody there Alis thinks to the Ichibi. "Probly a freaking Anbu or somebody else" Ichibi says. "Then everybody thinks I am a midget" Alis thinks back. "It's not your size that matters, is how much power you hold" Ichibi says. Alis runs the rest of the way back and sneaks back into the hotel.


----------



## Kinzey (May 21, 2010)

"Wake up Kinzey, It's 10 am!" Hichibi called out, forcing Kinzey to reluctantly rouse from his slumber.

"I'm awake, I'm awake" he grumbled.

After a nice shower, Kinzey got dressed and checked the clock: 10:20.

"What am I going to do for an hour and 40 minutes?" he complained.

"You could go get some breakfast" Hichibi suggested.

"Good idea!" Kinzey said, opening the door and leaving the hotel to wander the streets of Konoha.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 21, 2010)

"Hey Ren. Whats this necklace do anyway?" Lucy asked.

"What do you mean?" Ren asked.

"Your not fooling me. When i put it on i saw images of me."

"Its accepted you that fast? Well if its accepted you then its time to tell you the history of the millenium necklace."

"The millenium necklace?" Lucy asked. So thats what this was.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 21, 2010)

Gon chased for that boar and the guy that was pursuing it, they were fast, so Gon didnt catch up with them...to be exact, he got lost some minutes after he ran after those two.

"Where are they?..."he said trying to catch his breath and then looking around, "To be exact, WHERE AM I?"he asked to himself, noticing  that he is lost.

Watching carefully around  him, he realizes in which part of the forest he is. Since he was younger he was used to play in the forest with the animals, that´s the reason why he recognized the area, even thinking that sometimes he forget about the shortcuts in the forest.
"Hmp,,, Whats up now brat? I was sleeping"the monkey said inside Gon´s head a bit bothered by the uproar of his host, "UH? it´s nothing,  I thought I was lost hehehe"he said rubbing his head with a big sweat drop on it by his mistake.

"Anyway, It has been a while since the last time I came here...I doubt if the lake is still as always"he said starting to walk through the woods. "Oh you´re right if I remember correctly that bear threw you in to the lake when you was playing with him...HAHAHA, you end up in bad shape brat" the monkey laughed by the memory, Gon just smiled remembering it as well.

Some minutes later he arrived to a lake with a waterfall, it was a training area.Usually there weren´t so much people who train there so that´s why Gon used to play with his little "friends" in that place.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 21, 2010)

"Alright both of you Minto said listen up. You are not from this vilage, but from the village hidden in the leaf."

Both looked confused.

"You both from the Uchiha clan of the leaf. That might sound familiar, they have play a few very important roles in history. You both posses the Sharingan, there clan secret technique. So today I am going to try and activate it right now."

Then 12 ice mirrors formed and a anbu jumped into them ready. And it began the to boys stood there confused having so many questions.  Then slash ice needles started sticking in them from the shinboi. 

"oh Si-Shen scream and threw an explosive tag at where the ninja was. Boom the ninja wasn't there and the tag did nothing to the mirrors. Then the needles again started coming more and more not stopping.


----------



## Kinzey (May 21, 2010)

After wandering the streets for a bit. Kinzey found a small ramen shop: Ichiraku Ramen. Kinzey had never heard of it, but it looked nice enough. Going inside, he saw a line of chairs in front of a bar, behind which an old man and a pretty young woman stood cooking. Kinzey seemed to be the first customer of the day.

"Good morning, valued customer!" the woman said politely. "What can I intrest you in today?" Perusing the menu, he said "A large bowl of Tonkotsu ramen, please".

"Ah, good choice. That is our specialty. We will prepare it immediately".

As Kinzey waited, he surveyed the architecture. It was very different from the style of the sand village. The buildings were made of grey stone and dark wood, with some color added in through drapes and decorations. It wasn't as nice as Suna, but of course he had a bias opinion, so he couldn't really judge.

After a few minutes, a large bowl of steaming noodles, broth, beef, and assorted vegetables. Reluctantly, Kinzey had to admit Konaha did make up for its buildings with the food. it was the best ramen he had ever had, and one of the best meals he had ever had. He leaned back, smiling satisfiedly. "How was it?" the old man asked.

"I loved it. If I'm ever back in Konaha, I'll be sure to come back".

"You aren't from Konaha?" he asked, suprised. "Where are you from, if I may ask?"

"I'm here with my sensei, Kazekage-sama, on official business with the Hokage"

"A-a ninja! And the Kazekage's student, no less! Many important people have come to this shop, but that was in my great-grandfather's time, when the 5th Hokage still ruled. I thought all famous people had died out sense then" he said sarcasticly.

Kinzey suddenly felt an odd feeling, as if he was being possesed by a ghost, and he said "Well, you can say I ate here. 'Cause I'm Kinzey Warholic, and I'm going to be Kazekage someday! Believe it!"

Before Kinzey could figure out why he had said that, he noticed a small girl standing next to him. she was very young, probably still in the academy, and looked very innocent. "What's your name?" she asked Kinzey.

"My name is Kinzey. Nice to meet'cha. Who are you?"

Instead of answering Kinzey, she jumped up on his lap, stood up, and grabbed his ninja headband. As her hands brushed the sides of his face, Kinzey felt a painful electric shock, and almost cried out in pain. "What is it?!" Hichibi asked, startled.

The girl then untied his headband, jumped down, and ran off. "H-hey! Come back here!" Kinzey yelled. Throwing down some money on the bar for the meal, Kinzey chased after her.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 21, 2010)

Alis wakes up and went into the bathroom taking a shower as she remembers her dreams to her, nightmares to Ichibi. After leaving the hotel and looking around Konaha, that interest Alis as she wonders around the streets a bit as she jumps upward and look at the veiw from above. She starts jumping from building from building and Alis stops and thinks. "Am I am going crazy" Alis thinks? "The dreams are getting stronger, let's check out the library or the infirmary. "I past the Infirmary, they will only look at me weird, library it is and I can look up healing techniques and how to defend against them." "If you are going to do that, find out how to posion your teammates and I take a nap" Ichibi says as Alis keeps jumping from building from building.


----------



## Kinzey (May 22, 2010)

"Get back here!" Kinzey yelled at the girl, chasing her down the street. She was extremely quick and agile for someone of her size. "You can't catch me you can't catch me!" she sang merrily, his headband swinging back and forth in her tiny hand. Kinzey put on an extra burst of speed to catch up.

Looking over her shoulder, the girl saw that he was catching up, and let out a suprised "Eep!" In response, she leapt up onto the cloth canvas providing shade for the entrance to a shop, out of Kinzey's reach. Konaha was a warm village, so there were many of these, allowing her to stay above Kinzey.

Thinking on his feet, Kinzey looked ahead of her path and saw a pole she would need to swing from to reach the next canvas. Just as she jumped to catch it, Kinzey threw a kunai at the pole. The hit of the kunai and the weight of the girl caused the pole partially sever, bringing it in a downward arc and about to slam her violently against the wall.


----------



## MasterShadow (May 22, 2010)

Kensaki dropped to one knee as several needles pierced him in several points over his body. "What the----ugh" Kensaki began as three more needles pierced him in the arms and leg. _I cant keep taking this all the needles are moving to fast for me to see what am I going to do about this._ Kensaki was able to move just quick enough to dodge a barrage of needles heading towards him. As Kensaki moved, he saw out of the corner of his eye Si-Shen in the same kind of situation, _This is insane how can we keep this up, unless...... we may not be able to see the needles but it wont matter if they cant see us._ Kensaki pulled out three smoke bombs and threw them to the ground around Si-Shen and Himself.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 22, 2010)

Si-Shen was panting hard. "This is ridiculous I can't see them" he thought. Then poof smoke started filling around him. "what the heck, again with the smoke" he wined.

"Well at least I can catch my breath now."


----------



## MasterShadow (May 22, 2010)

Kensaki takes a quick breath and moves towards where Si-Shen was last, but as he moved he heard the sound of multiple needs hitting the ground near by. _Haha I knew it would work,_ Kensaki continued foward when needles struck all around him a few landing in the back of his legs sending him to the ground. Kensaki rolled away as several more needles hit the ground next to him and he saw as a figured moved through the smoke partly clearing it. The motion again was made and Kensaki saw as it continued happening slowly clearing the smoke again leaving Si-Shen and himself exposed to the brutal onslaught of the needles. The Anbu stopped at one of the mirrors and held his position as Mintu walked up to the mirrors and looked in, "Your normal methods are going to help you in this situation, ACTIVATE YOU SHARIGAN!!!!!!"


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 22, 2010)

After another hour of brutal training. Minto said that's enough we can't stay here any longer. We have important details to attend to. Lets go and the anbu mirror's shattered. Panting a little, the anbu said "well that was fun" then they were gone. Si-shen collapes, laying flat on the floor whining "brewser hear boy, DAMN YOU HE COULD CARRY US HOME IF YOU HADN'T SENT HIM BACK TO THE SUMMON WORLD. Ugh, I am to tired to yell."

Now what do we do??


----------



## MasterShadow (May 22, 2010)

"Now what do we do??" Si-Shen grumbled towards Kensaki, "Well I dont know what your going to do, but I think I'll be alright." Kensaki half walked and half stumbled towards Si-Shen, Kensaki quickly activated his charka absorbtion jutsu and placed his hand on Si-Shen. Si-Shen started to move to struggle, but Kensaki but his other hand on Si-Shen absorbing his chakra twice as quickly. Shortly afterwards Si-Shen passes out and Kensaki stands on his feet and moves around feeling invirgorated after all the chakra he just absorbed. He started down towards his home, stopping looked back at Si-Shen on the ground and does a quick sigh and walks back to Si-Shen. "I guess it would be to cruel of me to leave you out here," Kensaki grabs Si-Shen by his ankles and starts dragging him face down across the ground towards there home, "But i think your going to hate me when you wake up."


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 22, 2010)

"Uuuuuuuhhhhhhh my face, what happened" Then he slowly remembered what Kensaki had done. "aaaaaaaahhh! " 
He thought of all the ways he was going to get back at him. Then he slowly pushed himself back up and did 5 hands signs and summoned Brewser back. He then fell back down again because of a lack of chakra. 

Brewser was laying on his back with a bone held in both paws as he gnawing on it. He didn't even notice were he was. Then after a few moments it hit him and rolled up right and looked around. He saw his master laying on the floor. Si-Shen just smiled at his puppy.  Brewser then walked over to him and started licking him. Si-Shen musting all his strength yelled "stop your breath smells like death!"

Brewser then stopped picked up his bone walk next to Si-Shen and laid down and continued his gnawing. Si-Shen just closed his eyes and went back to sleep next to his brewser's warm fur.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 22, 2010)

Alis jumps down a building a few building up where the libary is and walks the rest of the way there. She enters the building and looks around seeing there a few people ther, Alis looks in amazment as there is more books on medicne then Sumo has. Alis starts shaking and went for the basic book on different herbs and fruit. She reads it as a man walks up next to her and starts searching for a book himself and mubbles "why I can't find that book on wounds that turns it different colors and the limbs go numbs." Then screams "WHY NOBODY CAN DO ANYTHING ABOUT MY WIFE!" Alis took a quick glance at the man and grabs another one on antidotes and Posions. "Maybe she is posion by something, and needs to go to the infirmary." "THEY COULD NOT DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT" the man screams! "Calm down sir, every thing is going to be ok." Alis smiles as the man calmes down.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 22, 2010)

Ren thought it for a while."You see along time ago back to the last war, there were 7 items who had unique powers that could turn the tide of battle like bijuu but they were detroyed when they were hit by the chakra blasts of bijuu. All except the necklace which i managed to save."

"Really? So what deos this do." Lucy said pointing to the necklace.

"It allows you to see through time."

"You serious?"

"Yea but it has limitations. First you can only see the future or past of the place you stand on. Second, you can see an individual person's future, and third your future comes to you in random glimps."

"My future?" Lucy quietly mumbled.

"What did you see?" Ren asked curiously.

"Nothing just me fighting that kid." Lucy lied. She didn't see the fight with the kid. She saw her death."I'm going to walk around the villiage."

"Be careful. I'll join you after i finish some paperwork."

"Yea sure."


----------



## Kinzey (May 22, 2010)

But the girl didn't slam into the wall. At the last second, she pushed herself forward, so instead or slamming into the building sideways, she flew through the narrow opening between two buildings sideways.

"Damn! She got away" Kinzey muttered. "What now?" Hichibi asked.

"I think It's time I tried my new jutsu". Forming the Bird handsign twice, he said "tori gengo yakusho jutsu!"

Then, surveying the area, he yelled "You, hummingbird". Above him a hummingbird turned and flew around, tweeting a few times. "What'd he say?" Hichibi asked.

"He wants to know what we want, obviously. Um, mr hummingbird, could you fly over these buildings and look for a little girl". As he tweeted, Kinzey said "He's saying 'You can suck my-'". The tips of Kinzey's ears turned red, and he said "I-I think we should try another bird".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 22, 2010)

A women came over "i am sorry, for that man bugging you, miss." "It's fine, I don't mine." "Since his wife die from a horriable diese, it's been hard on him" the women says to Alis. "Mister, can i talk to you?" "Actual you remind me of a pink headed girl who ended up being a great medical nin, but everyone dies when the time dies. "I am nothing like her, weak or stupid" Alis snaps at the old the man. "I am sorry for him again" the lady says. Alis grabs a few more books and walks to a table, sits down and starts reading, still parnoid of being bother.


----------



## Kinzey (May 22, 2010)

About ten minutes later, Kinzey found a bird that would help him. It flew above the ciry, found the girl, and, through its tweeting, directed him to her.

Kinzey found her at the back of an alleyway. "Alright, kid," Kinzey panted, out of breath. "Playtime is over".

"Aww" she wined, "But I was just starting to have fun".

Kinzey reached out his hand, and she reluctantly gave him his headband. "Can we please keep playing?"

"Kinzey, it's almost 11:30".

"Fuck" Kinzey mutterred under his breath. He then said "Sorry, I have to go now". He then concentrated his chakra to the bottom of his feet, climbed up the side of a building, and began jumping across the rooftops.

Meanwhile, back in the alley, the girl said to herself "He didn't even try to attack me. What is he, a pacifist? This will be easy".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 22, 2010)

Ichibi wakes up "you know it is 11:39." Alis thinks back is time to go. Alis puts back the books and puts the notes she made in her bag. She walks out of the libary and jumps upward, to the roofs. "This is odd" Ichibi says to Alis. What is Alis thinks? "It's just that is so many happy people in this village it is just odd to me" Ichibi. Alis stops jumping from building almost missing the next ledge as those horrible random images comes back like a very pain in her head. "Shake it off, stay in control" Ichibi says as he could not destrot the images this time, it was best to let them roll over them like the pile of blowing sand. Ichibi keeps his sences opene to tell Alis anything while she is going through this in her own mine of state.


----------



## Kinzey (May 22, 2010)

"Damn," Kinzey mutterred as he leapt from building to building, "we have a meeting with the Hokage at noon. We should've left the hotel with Kazekage-sama at 11:30. What time is it now, Hichibi?"

"It is 11:40" he replied.

"THE KAZEKAGE'S GOING TO KILL ME!!!" Kinzey cried out in dismay. As he launched himself over a street, he saw the Kazekage walking bellow him. "She hasn't gotten to the Hokage's office yet! I can still salvage this!" "How?". "I have no idea".

Of cource he'd been focusing on her, so Kinzey didn't watch were he landed, and ended up slamming into a large metal tank on the roof.

After a few moments Kinzey let out a single "Ow".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 22, 2010)

Alis shakes out of her images "what the hell" Ichibi says. "It is not a good idea to distort the images any more, I think it was block up of too much good instead of the bad." "You should not have said that outloud and we are late, just tell the Kazekage you had a seziure or something" Ichibi says. Alis thinks she did not wish to hear that, let's us get going then. Alis continues jumping from building from building intill she sees the Kazekage on the street as she continues leaping from the next building. "Is your mind okay from that" Ichibi ask? Alis thinks back I think it is.


----------



## Kinzey (May 22, 2010)

Kinzey began jumping as fast as he could across the rooftops to the Hokage's palace. "So, what's your plan?" Hichibi asked. Kinzey replied "I'm going to get to the Hokage's palace before her". "I'm sure that'll end well" Hichibi muttered.

After about ten minutes of jumping, Kinzey arrived at the Hokage's palace. Soon after, The Kazekage walked into view. "Where were you?" she asked. "Weren't we supported to meet here?".

She didn't respond, instead examining her nails. Then two blades formed from her hair. "I don't like it when people are late" she said, one blade stuck in the wall to his right. "But I hate it when people lie". The other blade stuck into the wall to his left.

She then walked up to him until her face was a few inches away from his. Kinzey noticed she was a bit shorter than him. "I'll give you a warning this time".

Kinzey nodded, understanding. "Good" she smiled, leaning against the wall next to him.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 22, 2010)

Alis leaps from building from building as soon she arives at the Hokage's palace. Alis jumps down and enters the Hokage's palace. She sees two blades stuck in the wall. "I am the last one to arrive, sorry I am late." "is the Kazekage ask you a bunch of questions about nothing that she does not know about. i rather face your horror of your mind" Ichibi says. To me just being here at noon, is fine then being any later to miss the freaking meeting Alis thinks back.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 22, 2010)

Si-Shen woke up and reached out for his dog that he thought was next to him. But Brewser wasn't there, hmm he thought thats weird brewser never leaves my side. 

Crap he remembered my sword its still at the training fields. He sprinted off to the fields. When he got there he found his blue broad sword on the ground. He walked over and picked it up. It feels good to have it back.

He then picked it up and started swinging it practice his sword forums. On the turn around of a full swing.

Then "ahhhhh" he felt all the stabs and slashes from the razor thin ice needles. I need to get these healed so I can go kick Kensaki butt. Then he painfully sprinted off towards the hospital. On his way he notice quite a few bats flying around. Ha its the Mizu-Kages bloodline jutsu,(he remembered a profile he had to read on the mizu-kage all about his personality and jutsus.) those bats won't find anything. The root has so many seal and covers I don't even think the Akatsuki could get to there hideout. haha.


----------



## Kinzey (May 22, 2010)

The Kazekage smiled at Alis, saying "Don't worry about it". Kinzey stared for a moment, dumbfounded. _Oh, so she threatens to stab me, but when Alis is late she totally dismisses it? How is that fair? _Sighing, Kinzey followed the Kazekage and Alis into the building.

"We're here to speak to the Hokage" the Kazekage informed the secretary. After receiving directions, The climbed up multiple flights of stairs and found the Hokage's office. Kinzey was reminded of his first visit to the Kazekage's palace, and for the first time on their journey he felt a pang of homesickness.

Entering the Hokage's office, they saw that he was an old man, tall and large, and very imposing. "It is very nice to meet you,, lord Hokage" The Kazekage said, bowing. "As you may of heard, I am lord Kazekage, leader of Sunagakure. I am here to speak with you about the jinchuriki and the growing threat of the Akatsuki".


----------



## MasterShadow (May 22, 2010)

Kensaki started to wake out of his comfy bed. But something wasn't right he could here "pant, pant, pant,pant." He opened his eyes and saw the huge puppy with razor sharp teeth standing over him. Brewser then smiled and an evil grin, then let out a low growl "you blew your clone up on me." Kensaki slowly reached to the side of his bed where his swords were. "They aren't there." Brewser growled.  Kensaki then yelled "Si-Shen GET YOUR  DOG OFF OF ME!"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 22, 2010)

Alis feels a pain of homesickness from being in the  Hokage's office, remembering being in the Kazekage palace before this mission started. She looks the man over, seeing what the Kazekage said about him. Alis smiles a bit, waiting for the  Hokage to say something first and guessing in her thoughts that her nor Kinzey could not say anything through this meeting. Ichibi perks up his ears wanted to listen as well.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 22, 2010)

Si-shen walked out of the hospital with all of his cuts healed by a Medical Ninja. He then sprinted as fast as he could back to his house. In his head he kept saying"faster, faster! this is conditioning you need to be faster."  

He arrived at his house completely out of breath. He walked in and immediately went to his Kitchen and started chugging cold water. "Haaah! That nice", when he heard a noise up stairs its probably Kensaki this is my chance to get vengeance. He snuck up stairs to see Brewser standing over him."HaHAAAA! He stared to just laugh.


----------



## Kinzey (May 22, 2010)

*Back in Suna...*

Kisha was walking down the streets, contemplating his lesson plan for tomorrow. He knew he wanted to treat his students, but didn't know how. Perhaps he would show them his summon. Yes, that was a fine idea. He would teach them about summons.

"Have you heard?" a nearby villager said to a second, "They say the Akatsuki are returning".

"Yeah" said the second, "There are even rumors that a member is here in Suna".

Kisha stopped dead in his tracks. _It can't be... _he thought. _I thought that they'd broken apart. Ever sense the battle of Aromadushi, in the land of Void, back when I killed Zastin Deviluke...That's what everyone had said. But they return. I bet The Silver Flash (his true name was unknown, and he gained the title from his silver hair and chakra boot enhanced speed. It was obviously meant as an insult twards Konoha, based on their "Yellow Flash", the 4th Hokage) has taken control. I must confirm this._


----------



## Aro Volturi (May 23, 2010)

*Hokage's Office*
The hokage sat there with his eyes closed and arms wrapped around his chest, Ryo knew the old man fell asleep again so he threw a book at his head "AHHH YOU LITTLE BRAT!!" the hokage screamed "You wanted to see me so what do you want?" he then remebered what he wanted him for, "Oh yes, as you know the Chunin Exams will be coming up shortly and you have yet to have a genin team." 

Ryo sighed in annoyed "Do I really have to do this? I mean I can get do fine by myself." "Ryo I raised you since you were a small child and if there is anything I have taught you there is nothing wrong with gaining some comrades."


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2010)

Lucy walked through the  village with a far of look. She grabbed her necklace as she remembered her vision of her getting in a fight and dieng at the end but what she found wiered was that she was fighting and got not fatal injuries and suddenly was dead. She then remembere that Ren had said that the necklace shows here glimps of her future and sometimes weren't complete.

"So the vision wasn't complete then?" Lucy said. She then clenched the necklace"What deos it matter. I'm still going to die because i'm too weak. I should be able to control the Nibi but I can't!!" She yelled at herself.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2010)

Closing his eyes and letting the wind shock on his face, he remembers how he always go to that place to play with the animals when he felt alone. Opening his eyes again he look at the waterfall and  relaxing his body he smiled..."I´m feeling better... this place is really peaceful".

Getting up and stretching his body he grins, "Let´s go see the oldman, may be he could give me something to do"saying that and starting to run towards the Hokage´s tower, Yonbi contacts him."What´s up now kid? Why are you so calmed now?"the monkey asked to Gon who was running, "/Well ya know, today looks like it will be a great day/".

"Are you kidding me? Today is the most bored day we have had since you became a Genin"the monkey claimed, doubting of Gon."/Don´t be like that Yonbi-san who knows maybe something good will happen/"and with that he kept going to the tower.

*Some minutes later*

"Ok we are here" he said and entering to the tower he greeted several of his superiors."Hi,receptionist-san" he said to the woman._"Oh hi Gon, What´re you doing here?"_she asked grinning,"I came to see the oldman"he replied.The receptionist,seeing that the boy would not understand, let him this time pass without scolding.

Gon walked to the office and opened the door without warning, when he entered, he saw the Hokage talking with another boy.The Hokage and the guy turned to see him,"Sorry oldman, I didn´t say I was coming"looking at the boy,"Hi, Who are you?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2010)

Ren had just finished his paperwork and was getting ready to go find Lucy. What interested him was that he just recieved news. Something about the jinchuuriki of the Sanbi and it was a girl. Ren smiled.

"Maybe i'll find her on the way." He said. 

*With Lucy*

Lucy was still walking not knowing where she was headed. She was focusing on a jutsu she wanted to make. She needed more attack jutsu and a genjutsu thats different that her first.

"I think I got it!" She thought.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2010)

The Hokage sat there as the Kazekage entered and introduced herself. She spoke about telling him about the Jinchuuriki and Akatsuki.

"Akatsuki huh?" He said. So they were rising again. "What do you have to say?" he said calmy.


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

Isamu opened her eyes. She found herself in a empty forest, only hearing the wind blow and some birds chirping. She got up and stretched and started to walk forward. She saw a hazy mist starting to disappear, she ran forward and saw the village of Kirigakure. 

She approached the open gate and turned to the side. She put one hand on it and looked up, she then smiled a little. She then looked forward and said "I have forgiven you." She continued to walk forward. Isamu started to remember how life use to be in this village, it looked really peaceful at the current time. 

The sun was blinding but she ran forward towards the Mizukage's office.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2010)

Ren walked out of his office.

"I'm off." He told his secritary seductivly which made her faint. Ren walked out and waited at his buildings door. He just remembered he had to greet the sanbi jinchuuriki.

"At least i'll get to meet her." Ren thought.


----------



## Kinzey (May 23, 2010)

The Kazekage stood silent for a moment, contemplating, then said "First of all we need to remain on high alert for any suspicious activity. In addition, we can't lie to our people. We need to let them know the threat we face and that we need their support. We should create a tally of the known Jinchuriki and their location. It is imperative that we call a Kage summit in the near future. Finally, as a show of our alliance, we should create a peace treaty between as many villages as possible. And as a sign of trust, we should do the customary jutsu exchange".

"Jutsu exchange?" Kinzey asked, forgetting to stay quiet.

"Whenever a peace treaty is formed" The Kazekage explained, "It is customary for the two villages two exchange a single jutsu. Due to the importance of this alliance, I believe we should exchange the most highly regarded of all jutsu in this particular ceremony; a single ninja from each village is permitted to sign a summoning contract in the possession of the other village".


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

Isamu continued running. She started hearing the voice of the three tails in her head. It kept saying _'How can you come back here, they hurt you, you can't return.'_ She then materialized in front of the Sanbi in her mind, she then said _'If I continue to run away from this, then I won't get any stronger'_ The sanbi just said _'Fine, but don't blame me if you get hurt.'_

She just ran straight forward, although when she started to get closer to the Kage building she noticed someone was standing outside. She wondered who this was so she ran even faster to talk to the person.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2010)

Ren after waiting a while saw a girl who he admitted was beautiful approach him."Must be the jinchuuriki." He thought.

"Would you happen to be Isamu?" Ren asked her.

*With Lucy*

Lucy was it the country part of the villiage dancing. She sayed her arms and legs(like naruto girls in bacchikoi ending) while releasing a bunch of chakra. The enviorenment seemed to dance with her.

*With the Hokage*

The Hokage thought this through. "I agree on the meeting and what you've said but i'm not sure the other kage will. You have our support but not completely. If the other Kage agree then so will I. We need the jinchuuriki safe but we can't force them from the other villiages."


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2010)

Gon stayed quiet some moments he hasn´t noticed that some ninjas from Suna were in the oldman´s room,The Kazekage and other ninjas, probably her escorts, watching at the oldman he saw it was an important met. Listening to what the Kazekage said he started to ask about the topic of the conversation.

"Jinchuuriki?,Jutsu exchange?"he asked to him self, "Oldman what´s going on?"asking now to the Hokage who looked at him.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 23, 2010)

Alis is thinking whitch one we are going to give and everyone of the villages have a alliange with each one. "I not sure if some of these villages could betray one another, but who knows" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back, I do not know about that, sounds like a double edge sword and I do not think any one will betray us of the situatio right now. "Shh, let's us hear more what is being said next" Ichibi says.


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

As she approached the man she noticed he was very handsome. He asked her "Would you happen to Isamu?" She instantly smiled and then said "Yes I am, why thanks you, and you are?"

The Sanbi started to say _'Why do you truley insist on going back to this village, it isn't right for either of us.'_ She then said _'Shhh Sanbi, I am trying to have a casual conversation right now.'_ She then looked at the man waiting for his answer.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2010)

"I'm Ren. The Mizukage. I was informed of your arrival but I wasn't informed on how beautiful you were." Ren said smoothly. He wondered briefly how Lucy would react if she saw this. Probaly by slapping him or not caring. Ren could sense the power emmenating from the girl which he knew was the Sanbi.


----------



## Kinzey (May 23, 2010)

"I understand why you would be hesitant about committing yourself fully" the Kazekage commented. "I'm sure that once they hear that both Konaha and Suna are on board they will join the alliance".

Kinzey was amazed at how great of a diplomat the Kazekage was. She had seemingly flawlessly gained the commitment of Konaha, on the sole stipulation that all the other villages agreed.

"Now, as for the summoning contract. I happen to have the contract for the spiders right here. And I believe you know what contract I want" she smiled wryly.

Kinzey laughed inwardly. "What is it?" _For countless generations, a touchy subject between Konaha and Suna has been a certain scroll. Both villages claim it is theirs, but it is currently in Konaha's possession_.

"What's so special about it? It's just a summon".

_Ah yes, but it is one of the few haishisareta scrolls. It summons an extinct species. This one's the dragon_.


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

He said "I'm Ren. The Mizukage. I was informed of your arrival but I wasn't informed on how beautiful you were." Isamu blushed a little, she wasn't used to complements, since when she left the village everyone shunned her. She then realized something with what he said, he was the Mizukage. He looked just a little bit older than her, and she didn't seem to recognize him, he must of joined the Village after she left. 

She smiled a little more and then said "Hello, it is very nice to meet you, Current Mizukage, or would you rather me call you Ren? As well before I forget, what happened to the last Mizukage? No disrespect or anything, just that he was in rule while I was living here and I want to know what had happened to him. Of course if it is classified you don't need to tell me."


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2010)

The Hokage frowned. "HoHoHo not so fast. I'm not handing that over until I know i'm not alone in this alliance. I'm no fool." He would not hand over the scroll to a cause that didn't have much support.

*With Lucy*

Lucy was tired having used a bunch of chakra.Maybe I should rest for today. I wonder what the pervert's doing? She said as she walked to the villiage.

*With Ren*

She smiled a little more and then said "Hello, it is very nice to meet you, Current Mizukage, or would you rather me call you Ren? As well before I forget, what happened to the last Mizukage? No disrespect or anything, just that he was in rule while I was living here and I want to know what had happened to him. Of course if it is classified you don't need to tell me."

"The other Mizukage? Well I don't really know or care for that matter. He's history. So your the sanbi jinchuuriki right? Interesting. Lucy should meet you. It would help her relax a little."


----------



## Kinzey (May 23, 2010)

The Kazekage leaned back a bit, suprised. "I'm not asking you to hand it over. As the tradition goes we just let one ninja sign it, but the villages keep their respective scrolls".

Kinzey chewed the inside of his cheek, concerned. He wasn't sure that the Hokage had misunderstood. Perhaps he had known the rules of the ceremony, but didn't want to do so yet. Either way, Kinzey would listen attentively.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2010)

"I know that." The Hokage said. "I was implying that you wont get it until the others agree as well but yes i'm willing to put up the scroll." He knew the traditions bettter than that. He had been Hokage for a long time now.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 23, 2010)

"So we need more villages to be with us on this." Alis could not hold her tongue anymore. She did not saying anything else as the Ichibi says the Hokage, must be another misunderstanding as well." Alis thinks back I am sorry i did not keep quiet. "It's fine, I am not sure about this either, for now just think to me or keep in your own thoughts and just listen" Ichibi says.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2010)

Gon frowned looking at the Hokage, he was ignored by him and the Suna ninjas , even the other guy was ignored.Crossing his arms he started to think about the last comments of the woman and the oldman.It was for sure that the Kazekage wants to make an alliance, but she wants also something more, taking into account the last remark of the oldman.

"Hey oldman! What´s going on?"he asked again interrupting the conversation between the kages."She said something about the jinchuurikis and a contract, by your reaction it seems important. What´s up with that?"he said a bit confused.

*Inside his mind*
"Hey kid why are you so anxious?"the biju asked to his host a confused."/´cuz it´s weird, I gues it had something to do with us/"


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

Ren said "The other Mizukage? Well I don't really know or care for that matter. He's history. So your the sanbi jinchuuriki right? Interesting. Lucy should meet you. It would help her relax a little." Isamu was a little disappointed but she didn't let it show, she then said "Yes I am the Sanbi Jinchuriki, it's not that interesting to me, it can be sort of annoying at times being a Jinchuriki, but besides that, who is Lucy?"

She then heard the Sanbi say _'Well aren't you interesting, you call me a problem although I give you power that you couldn't survive without.'_ Isamu then thought _'I didn't mean it like that, I am just trying to hold a conversation like I have previously said.'_ The Sanbi started to chuckle to itself and then said _'Well do know, that you need my power to survive. Don't go around acting like that since you are the Jinchuriki that you are all powerful. All the chakra and jutsu's come from me. Just remember that._ 

She laughed it off and then said _'Heh, no need to tell me, I already know this, and why have you been on my case about all this stuff? When we were training you were so much nicer.'_ The sanbi looked at her and then said _'Well when we were training our chakra systems were more connected than usual, we got to understand each other better. Now we are more separate since we aren't using any chakra at the current time, it's easier to get angry at eachother.'_ She turned to look away from the Sanbi and said _'Ahh whatever, now I need to get back to my conversation if you don't mind.'_ The Sanbi just looked at her again and said _'Yeah whatever'_


----------



## Kinzey (May 23, 2010)

"Yes Alis, that seems to be the case". Nodding, the Kazekage said "Fair enough. We will return to make the trade after we have gotten the treaty signed by other villages". She produced the contract, made a few quick changes, and placed it on the Hokage's desk, saying "Sign here if you wish to join us, under the stipulation that other villages join".

Glancing at one of the genin in the room, the Kazekage asked "Who is this, Hokage-sama? I would reprimand him for speaking out during our dealings, but my genin seem to have the same problem". It was her subtle way of telling Kinzey and Alis to shut up.

"Is it going to be this easy for each village?"  Hichibi asked. _Probably not. The Hokage is known to be a very smart person. He knows that his village wouldn't be able to survive an attack from the Akatsuki, so he's willing to make an alliance, even if it means giving one of our ninja one of their greatest advantages. The other Kage's won't be so coerceable_.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2010)

*With the Hokage*

He read the contract and nodded."Fair enough." He said as he signed. "Come back with the signatures of the others." he said still ignoring Gon until the Kazekage asked. "Him? He is Gon the jinchuuriki of the Yonbi."

*With Ren*

"Yes I am the Sanbi Jinchuriki, it's not that interesting to me, it can be sort of annoying at times being a Jinchuriki, but besides that, who is Lucy?" The girl asked. Ren smile "She is the jinchuuriki of the Nibi." Ren informed.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 23, 2010)

The rest of the villages are going to be toughter than just siging and giving up their scroll for anything. "It's best being said, not as easy as actully doing it" Ichibi says. Did it says all the villages or just the major ones that we know of" Alis ask Ichibi? "i doubt the smaller ones that are more hidden than just few people know are off the map, but who knows. We may end up going though those towns as well" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back I have a feeling we are in a hurry and skip them all.


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

Isamu then said "The Nibi, I have never met another Jinchuriki before. What is she like?" The sanbi quickly interrupted and said _'The Nibi, it's been a while since I have heard that name. Although I don't particularly like the Nibi, so I can't say much I want to meet with its Jinchuriki.'_ She then looked annoyed and said _'Please leave me alone right now, I have had enough of your useless chatter.'_ The Sanbi growled a little but didn't respond.

Isamu then looked forward and then asked Ren, Where may I meet Lucy?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2010)

"The Nibi, I have never met another Jinchuriki before. What is she like?" Isamu asked. Ren thought for a moment. "She is well....why don't you decide for yourself. I was going to go meet her. Want to come?" Ren said grabbing her arm and kissing it.

*With Lucy*

Lucy walked through the village, her wounds healing but she felt wierd. She felt pressure building up inside her though she didn't know why.


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

Ren said "She is well....why don't you decide for yourself. I was going to go meet her. Want to come?" He tugged on my arm and started to kiss it. Isamu then said "Sure I will go, but if you continue to kiss my arm then I may be inclined other wise." She put a small smile on her face and tried to stay happy.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2010)

"Him? He is Gon the jinchuuriki of the Yonbi."

Gon nodded a bit nervous by the things that the Suna ninjas could think about him by knowing his "secret"."Y-yeah I´m Gon , Sarugaki Gon"he said looking at the Suna shinobis, and after looking at the Hokage.

"So what was happening here oldman?"


----------



## Kinzey (May 23, 2010)

"It is a pleasure to meet you Gon" the Kazekage said. "Well, let's go you two. Thank you for your time, Hokage-sama" she bowed, and then left her two genin in tow.

"Well, that went reasonably well. I hadn't anticipated his reluctance to perform the jutsu exchange ceremony, but other than that it went well".

"I didn't like it" Kinzey said, his arms folded across his chest and his brow furrowed in frustration.

"Hmm? And why's that?"

"Well, you kept bowing, and calling him Hokage-sama. He did neither of these things. He has no respect for you".

"True, but for good reason; I am the most junior Kage and have yet to prove myself. In addition, he is, in terms of age, my elder. So of course I should show him respect".

"I still don't like it".

"You're quite stubborn, aren't you?"

"And don't you forget it" Kinzey said, smiling a bit. The Kazekage let out a laugh in response.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2010)

"Sure I will go, but if you continue to kiss my arm then I may be inclined other wise." She told Ren. 

"As you wish. Follow me. I know where she is." Ren said as he used his bats to find Lucy.

*With Lucy*

Lucy wasn't feeling well. She felt like she was going to collapse. "Maybe i shouldn't have trained so hard." she said as small bits of the demon's chakra leaked out but she didn't notice.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 23, 2010)

Alis smiles at that That is true to respect the Hokage, I just you do not mess with old people or powerful enough to kill you."  "i thought the saying went you do not mess with old people, they are crazy enough to get revenge and senile to get away with it" Ichibi says. Intersting concept, Ichibi. Alis starts smiling big and covers it as she puts her hat back on and lowers enough to shade her face and walks behine a few paces still talking to Ichibi about something. Ichibi I think every is crazy in their own way Alis thinks back after they said something.


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

Ren said "As you wish. Follow me. I know where she is." Isamu then said "Okay then, where are we headed?" As she said that she heard the low sound of some high pitched animal. Was it a bat? Well it didn't matter.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2010)

"Okay then, where are we headed?"  Isamu asked Ren.

"In the town square." He replied as his bats found Lucy but he didn't notice the beasts chakra.

*With Lucy*

The chakra started comsuming more of her but she quicckly supressed it before others noticed.


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

Ren said "In the town square." Isamu then nodded, The Sanbi quickly asked _'Hey, Isamu, do feel that chakra?'_ She then said _'I have no idea what you are talking about so be quiet.'_ The Sanbi questioned _'The chakra vanished?'_ Isamu ignored the Sanbi and just continued to walk.


----------



## Kinzey (May 23, 2010)

Kinzey laughed a bit at what Alis said. "I suppose that could be true in some cases, though not all the time. I'm thinking that ol' Kazekage-sama over here could kick that guy's wrinkely ass".

The Kazekage didn't respond to this, though Kinzey could tell she was suppressing a smile. "Well, our next destination is Kira. God I don't want to go there".

"Why not?" Kinzey asked.

"I told you, the Mizukage's a damn pervert! I do not want to get within 20 feet of him".

"Don't worry, I'll protect you" Kinzey said nonchalantly.

"Really?" she asked, raising an eyebrow in suspicion.

"Sure. I mean, I might end up cowering behind you in fear, but yeah, I'll protect you".

"And they say chivalry is dead" she muttered, rolling her eyes.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 23, 2010)

"I do not want to go there either, I am sick of perverts." Alis thinks I just nobody will protect me, I just I am not pretty enough. "You are do not doubt it and who would end up with a girl with a deamon inside of her. You can protect yourself, you do not need a man" Ichibi says. Alis gives a sigh and thinks back. I am young, I will find someone that can atleast stand me" Atleat trails off in her thoughts. "Than posion the dude and leave" Ichibi says. Alis did not think anything back as she crossed her arms.


----------



## Kinzey (May 23, 2010)

And so they left Konoha. Once more, they spent their days traveling. This time their journey was shorter, however, as they bought horses at a small farming village halfway between Konoha and the peninsula to the south-east.

Once they crosses the land bridge to said peninsula, they began heading north-east into an unnamed country. When they got to the edge of that country, they undertook the final leg of their journy by renting boats to sail  from island to island, finally arriving in Water Country. A few more days journey brought them to Kiri.

"Well, this is our next stop" the Kazekage said. "Kirigakure. It is early in the morning, so why don't we just go to the Mizukage's palace now?"

"Sounds good to me".


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2010)

Gon walked out of the building with a frustated face, after the Kazekage and the other guys left the office, he asked to the Hokage about the conversation he had with the Kazekage, but the oldman just was giving around the bush and finally said "you'll know in due course".

"hmm... that oldman, he could just say that he doesn´t want me to know about the matter"he said annoyed by the last minutes in the Hokage´s office."Well, it was your fault, you're not in a position to demand anything, even thinking they were talking about you in some way".

"Anyway, I felt something strange from those guys that were in the office,ya know the one of Konoha and the other 2 of Suna"he said to his biju."Yeah, well it is normal, they were jinchuurikis like you"he said downplaying importance to the matter."What!? so that those three were like me?he said surprised by the revelation. 

Regaining composure"Why didn´t you tell me?"he asked bothered."Well you didn´t ask.....HAHAHAHA!!! you should see your face it´s so damn fun! HAHAHA"the monkey said and started to laugh so loud. "It isn´t funny"h e sadi more to himself with a face of defeat.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 23, 2010)

"It's fine with me." "Hey Ichibi, why are you always on a thing about posioning people, because I want to be a medical Ninja. "Yes, shut up baka I am trying to sleep" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back I am not a baka and there are other ways to kill someone then just [psion you know. Ichibi did hear anything else in her thoughts only snoring. Alis thinks back why are you tire. "I been dragged through Hell and back because of your dreams, so shut up for now" Ichibi says. Alis thinks to herself not letting Ichibi hear, rude much.


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

Isamu got memories rushing to her head, and she knew the way to go. She asked the Mizukage "Hey, it's been a long time since I have seen myself in a mirror, I need to fix myself up. Please excuse me." and without waiting for a response she started racing forward to the town square leaving the Mizukage behind. 

The Sanbi then asked _'Hey, if you are so intent on staying in this village why did you just leave the Mizukage behind?'_ She started to chuckle a little and said _'That guy, he is to perverted to be around. Although I do need to see how I look, I just took the instincts of how I should dress up and design my hair from you after all. I haven't seen myself since I was eight, so I need to go find a mirror.'_ The Sanbi started to laugh _'Wow, your first day back, and already you can tell a pervert when you see one although you were completely segregated from everyone in your teens.'_ Isamu looked up and said _'Well, it's just natural instinct. I will try to avoid him as much as I can.'_ 

She continued running when she looked out to the sea, she saw waves coming in as well as a few boats.


----------



## Kinzey (May 23, 2010)

"So this is the Mizukage's palace, hmm?" the Kazekage remarked. The entrance was a large, high ceilinged room with stained glass windows of undersea life and giant fish tanks that qualified as their own ecosystems. Large crystal chandeliers hung from the ceiling. "He certainly has some lavish tastes" Kinzey commented dryly.

The Kazekage went over to the receptionist, and after a brief conversation, came back, saying "We are to wait here".

"Great, I love sitting on my ass all day" Kinzey complained, but after a quick survey of the room, restated "Or...stand on my ass, as the case may be", seeing as there were no chairs.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 23, 2010)

"Actuall waiting will actual give you something and make you wiser. If you really want to do something take a nap or do some sit up or pushups while you do not thing we are wasting any time at all." Alis pulls out some papers and starts studying them while waiting. "It would be best to talk to your team mates about other things" Ichibi say. Alis thinks back I thought you were still sleeping. "I was and still am, but I could not stop from listening from your thoughts and the bond of will.


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

As she got closer to shore she noticed the boats were parked. She hadn't seen them when she entered the village so she wondered why they were there. She looked around and saw 2, no is it 3, or 4, different sets of footsteps heading in one direction. She started to head that way when the Sanbi said _'I can feel quite a few enormous chakras ahead, what is up there, as well some of them feel familiar.'_ She just looked ahead and charged.

The footprints led up to the Mizukage's mansion. The Sanbi said _'The Chakras, they are in there.'_ As Isamu nodded she said _'There better be a mirror in there or else I am going to go mad.'_ After she said that she opened the doors to the mansion.


----------



## Kinzey (May 23, 2010)

Suddenly Hichibi spoke up, cackling "Ha, ah! And another one joins the party!"

_What is it?!_ Kinzey asked, startled. Hichibi had acted the same way that day back in Suna, when He and Alis had been teamed up. "It is my old friend, the Sanbi. The two of us have always been on good terms, as he is a sea turtle...crab...thing, and I am part octopus. SANBI!"  he called out, "LONG TIME NO SEE!!".

As Kinzey turned, he saw a girl enter. She was pretty, about his age. "Is that..." Kinzey asked quietly.

"Sanbi!" Hichibi called. Kinzey could tell that if Hichibi was real he'd be jumping and waving at his old friend. _God, why did my bijuu have to be a total clown?_

"Hey, I could be a clown, or I could try to get you to release me so I could kill everyone you love. You pick".

Kinzey couldn't argue with that logic.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 23, 2010)

"Another one joins us, the  Sanbi. Now everyone is against me" Ichibi says. Alis looks up as she puts her notes away and sees a pretty girl older to Alis. She is thinking " you on bad terms on everyone arn't you. "No there are some that we are on good terms with" I feel the same way when I met Kinzey back in Suma. "Weirdness, I guess" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back you have your secrets that you do not want me to but in, it's fine. Ichibi thinks to himself.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 23, 2010)

Minto grabbed both his sons Si-shen and kensaki and said lets go. They immediately followed him out side.  There a large carriage wither the water symbol on it. Followed 2 rows of 3 ninjas on horsemen with 2 more rows of 3 horseman in front. MInto jumped in followed by the boys. There has been a lot happening in the past few hours. We in the mist have recived the 3 tails. She has returned, Minto said.

The to boys looked around and say the man that had the huge bench to himself; while they were squished. This Alrminto Genkari the feudal lord of the mist. It is every ninjas job to protect him at all cost; in this village. Minto continued it has come to my attention that there is a meeting happening to day. I want to make sure that he would be here for it. 

They pulled up in front of the Muzi-kage place. They walked upstairs past the secretary's  desk. Then the 12 ninjas that were once on the horseman dressed in white robes with the blue symbol of the water, front 6 pushed the doors open and entered the room. 3 on each side they took there positions. The Muzi-Kage walked in with Minto on his right.    Si-shen and Kensaki, then Minto's 2 personal body guards followed and closed the doors. The remaining 6 gaurd posted outside.


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

As Isamu walked in she heard the Sanbi say _'I would recognize that chakra anywhere, Hachibi, it has been to long my good friend.'_ Isamu then looked around, there were a few people in the room. One of them must have been a Jinchuriki. She then heard the Sanbi say _'Aww great the Ichibi is here, not that I don't particularly hate it, more just that it annoys me.'_ 

Isamu then quietly said _'Two Jinchuriki's in this room, which is not including myself, I wonder how this will turn out, I think I can pick out the Hachibi Jinchuriki, there is the most chakra flow coming from that one so I suspect that it must be that handsome teenage boy. I would need to focus to tell which one is the Ichibi though, the only reason is because there is two more people in here with enourmous chkra levels, so I am guessing the Ichibi is the beautiful teenage girl with the gold eyes, which leaves a Kage or someone with that much chakra left.'_ The Sanbi then said _'Good observation skills, you are correct, with all of them.'_

Isamu smiled a little and started to walk forward, she then put out her hand for the Hachibi Jinchuriki to shake.


----------



## Kinzey (May 23, 2010)

Kinzey looked at the girl's hand for a moment then shook it. "Hi, I'm Kinzey, nice to meet you". "Hey Sanbi, this is my host, he's a pushover though, so you don't have to worry about him". In response, Kinzey thought slowly, in as serious a tone as he could. _Hichibi. I hate you...with...every fiber...in my body_. "Ohh, that hurts so bad..." he moaned sarcasticaly.

Ignoring him, Kinzey said, pointing to the people as he named them, "This is Alis, and that's Kazekage-sama". He then wispered in her ear "Show her respect, or she will stap you with her hair".

"I heard that!" she called, a hair blade whizzing by, going right between the two of them's heads and embedding itself into the far wall. Because of this, Kinzey leapt back and fell on his ass. "See what I mean?" he asked, getting up. "So what's your name?"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 23, 2010)

Alis steps foward to the girl and pulls out her hand "it's nice meeting you." "Hey just put up my annoying self, okay and this is my host you can also be a pain." Alis thinks I heard that as she thinks of some images starts to appear in front of Ichibi face. "I did not say anything, do not show me those things of yours again, but I am getting I am getting used to it. But the scary thought is when you come up with more scary stuff" Ichibi says.


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

He shook Isamu's hand and then said "Hi, I'm Kinzey, nice to meet you". When she was done shaking his hand she heard the Sanbi say _'Well, mine is the complete opposite, she is always so bossy and rude, it isn't even funny.'_ Isamu thought _'Shut up, shut up, shut up.'_. 

Kinzey told Isamu that "This is Alis, and that's Kazekage-sama." He then got close to her ear and said "Show her some respect or she will stab you with her hair". The girl near the desk said "I heard that!" and what seemed to be a small blade made of hair flew right in between them. Kinzey jumped back and fell. He said "See what I mean? So what's your name?"

Isamu then said "My name is Isamu, it's a pleasure meeting you. So your the Hachibi Jinchuriki right? Well, if you haven't noticed yet I am the Sanbi Jinchuriki. It seems the Ichibi is the one over there since that one is the Kage. As well there is another Jinchuriki here, her name is Lucy, and she is the Jinchuriki of the Nibi. I was looking for her when I noticed your guys boats. Oh and that reminds me, do guys know where a mirror is?"

The Ichibi girl appeared infront of Isamu and said "It's nice meeting you." Isamu smiled and shook her hand, and after that Isamu said "Nice meeting you too." The Sanbi randomly said _'Well it appears that we both find eachother annoying after all these years.'_


----------



## Kinzey (May 23, 2010)

After hearing everything the girl said Kinzey raised his hand and pointed at the far wall, saying weakly "Fish...tank...". Sighing, Hichibi said "Well I guess the Nibi's out of the bag, hmm?"

_Wha...what?_ Kinzey thought. "Yeah. That girl is right. Alis is the Ichibi's host, but he and I tried to keep it from you two. We thought it would be best".

" YOU COULD'VE FUCKING TOLD MEEEEEEE!!!" Kinzey screamed, his voice echoing off the walls.

"I could've" Hichibi agreed, trying to calm him. "But what would it have accomplished? Just one more miserable person in the world".

"I THOUGHT YOU WERE MY FRIEND!!!" he yelled. Now things were getting worse. The walls were shaking, the floor tiles were breaking, and one of the fish tanks began cracking.


----------



## Kinzey (May 23, 2010)

"I-I am. I-it's just that when jinchuriki meet, they often clash causing major destruction". Now he was just making things up to sedate him.

"I HATE YOOOOOOOU!!!" Kinzey cried, his voice taking on a deep tone. For a brief second, Kinzey became encased in a purple shroud, his arms taking the shapes of hooved legs and a single tentacle springing out of his back.

Just then the Kazekage reached him from across the room. She pressed a small paper patch to his forehead, causing the shroud to dissipate and Kinzey to pass out with a faint "Uh..."


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

Isamu backed up from the chakra leaking out. Kinzey started to scream as a purple shroud covered him. Isamu thought _'Sanbi, if this thing gets loose I will need your help to stop it.'_ The Sanbi said _'Not like I can do anything against the Hachibi.'_ Then the Kazekage looked over. 

She quickly placed a Paper Tag on Kinzey's forehead and the chakra vanished. Kinzey made a faint noise and feel to the ground. Isamu thought _'Even just that chakra cloak made me know how powerful the Hachibi is, it must have a extreme amount of Chakra, that felt intense.'_


----------



## Alisdragon (May 23, 2010)

You are annoying" Ichibi says back. Alis sees Kinzey change "That was tense." "i feel something" Ichibi says. Alis thinks I know that Kinzey is the host of Hichibi. Alis feels her mind goes crazy as it's feels like her blood left her feet and went to her head. She did not notice that sand is running down one of the bags. "Great" Ichibi says as he stops it and pull it back inside of the pouch.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 23, 2010)

The guards set up the chairs. Feudal lord in the center of three chairs, his is the best looking chair.(The muzikage's chair) Then set up the next best next to him on the right.(Kazekage chair.) Then they grabbed a normal chair and set it to the left. Then 2 rows of 3 in front of the 3. Minto sat on the right with the next nicest chair. Then had them bring to chairs for his boys to sit behind him. Then they talked and waited, about nothing particular just old friends catching up. Minto looked at one of the anbu and they vanished. Then they heard a series of loud noises.


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

Isamu walked forward and started to shake Kinzey, she said "Come on, wake up. You are all better now." The Sanbi said _'He will be out cold for a tiny bit, to repress the Hachibi's chakra must take a pretty powerful seal. Don't worry, he will be fine.'_ Isamu sighed and then got up, she looked at the ceiling and went over to the fish tank.

It was partially cracked, some water spilling, although it was still usable. She tried to get past the cracks but couldn't get a clear picture of her face. Although she looked and noticed that she actually thought she looked somewhat beautiful. She heard the Sanbi say _'You owe me for that.'_

She remarked_ 'I don't owe you for nothing. I am keeping you alive.'_ The Sanbi said in response _'I can say the exact same thing for you.'_ Isamu said _'Well, whatever.'_ She then went near a wall and sat down.


----------



## Kinzey (May 23, 2010)

When Kinzey woke up, he was laying against the wall. The Kazekage sat just in front of him, a concerned look on her face. A bit away were Alis and Isamu. "What...happened?" Kinzey asked.

The Kazekage's expression relaxed as she saw that he was ok. "You released the Hichibi's chakra. You must be exausted. Here". She held a glass of water to his lips and he drank. "I...I'm sorry, Kazekage-sama".

She shook her head, saying "Think nothing of it".

Receding into his mind, Kinzey said _You ok, Hichibi? _ After a few seconds he heard "Ugh, a bit tired after that loss of Chakra, but otherwise fine" After a short akward silence, he began "Listen Kinzey, I-"

_No_  Kinzey stopped him. _I'm the one who should apologize. I got unrightfully angry at you, and I'm sorry. You were just trying to protect me_.

"Apology accepted".


----------



## Olivia (May 24, 2010)

Isamu felt relief as she looked over at Kinzey get up. She was glad that he was going to be okay. The Sanbi said _'Told you he would be alright.'_ She then yelled at it saying _'I didn't ask for your opinion.'_

She got up and looked around. She looked at the fish tank again, she was sad that it was breaking, the fish may die. Although she had nothing to fix it with, so she left it. She then started to think _'Wow, I can't believe at how much I have grown.' _The Sanbi said _'Wow, I can't believe at how annoying you have become.'_ She then yelled at it and said _'Shut the hell up!!!'_

As she walked by the door she turned around and sat back down. She then looked up at the ceiling again.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 24, 2010)

2 mist ninja walked into the room and said "hello." Then they brought in another tank on wheels. Then they did a quick jutsu and transferred the fish and its contents into the other tank. Then used long sticks to shift it around to how it looked before. Every reef in the same spot and every fish is safe. Then they slowly lower the huge tank on the ground. Then they put the new on in its place. Alright we are off. 

Then to offical guards walked down the hallway and asked what is with all the noise?


----------



## Kinzey (May 24, 2010)

Kinzey looked up as the two guards entered. "Nothing sirs, just waiting for the Mizukage". He then promptly closed his eyes and, once more, receded into his mind.

"So, what're you thinking?"

_Why do you need to ask? You can read my mind._

"Somewhat," Hichibi replied, "But it's really just a jumble of multiple thought trains. Specificaly, what do you think about Alis being a jinchuriki?"

_Nothing at the moment. Emotions and thoughts will come in time. For now, all I can say is I'm suprised, and that I don't know if it will bring us closer or tear us apart_.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2010)

Alis looks releif as see looks at Kinzey getting up as the two guards enter. "What do you think of Kinzey being a jinchuriki" ask Ichibi? Alis thinks as she looks away from Kinzey and looks down at the floor, it's a surprise, I do not know about my feelings right now. "They come later and I do not knoe the answer, if you need help, talk to me about it" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back I thought you were not in being friends witth anybody else. "I got to do it for you as a favor for keeping alive" Ichibi says.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 24, 2010)

The 2 guards then said alright looking at the cracked roof. Then they turned and reported to the feudal lord. In a few minutes they returned. Then they asked if you would like to wait in the Muzikage office. The feudal lord would like to meet you. So when it is time to start the meeting introductions will be out of the way.


----------



## Kinzey (May 24, 2010)

Kinzey looked at Kazekage-sama, who hadn't left his side yet. "What do you think?" he asked her.

She placed her hand on her chin, her eyes closed, contemplating. She then started saying, loud enough for Kinzey to hear but quiet enough so that the guards couldn't hear "It might be a good idea to get aquanted with the fuedal lord as soon as possible, and I would love to have the guards there in case the Mizukage tried something, but...I don't particularly care what sort of impression the fuedal lord gets of me. It is true that, across all catagories, the two of them are of equal power, but in the war effort, especially in the management and distribution of shinobi, the Mizukage has most, if not all, of the power. And if I met with the fuedal lord now, I risk alienating the Mizukage". She then called out, loud enough for the guards could hear, "Please tell the fuedal lord that I respectfully decline".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2010)

Alis thinks to the Ichibi he sounds like a snake in the sand waiting to attack. "Maybe but we have not even met the the fuedal lord, but some of the most hated in the past are still hated because of there families from the past" ichibi says. Alis thinks back sounds like a double edge sword cutting into parts of two different stories of one village.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 24, 2010)

The guards nodded he will be displeased but we will let him know.


----------



## Olivia (May 24, 2010)

Isamu just watched the guards walk away and she started to chuckle to herself a little. She said "Hmm, I think this may be some good training partners, I need to get stronger of coarse and who better than other Jinchuriki." The Sanbi said '_Well, look who is in a better mood.' _Isamu got up and then walked over to Kinzey.

Isamu smiled at him she put her hand on his shoulder. She then said "Hey may I ask you something?"


----------



## Kinzey (May 24, 2010)

As Isamu walked over and asked if she could ask him something, Hichibi commented "Isn't this the kind of thing saved for cheezy soap operas?".

Kinzey, out of habit, just said, _Shut up Hichibi_. Kinzey would tell him to be quiet in a nicer way if it was a person, but Hichibi often acted stupid and expected such treatment. "You just did," Kinzey said jokingly, "But go ahead".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2010)

"As usuall we get excluded from everything that is coming" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back if you were nicer you would get more than you think. Ichibi sighs "you should talk more, but some of more hosts did not speak as much as well. "I am fine with that" Ichibi says. But what Alis thinks back? "It's nothing for now just focus what has o be done" Ichibi says.


----------



## Olivia (May 24, 2010)

She said "Go ahead." So Isamu asked "Do you mind if you train me?" She then looked a little more serious. She continued saying "I need someone to train me to become better with my biju, as you have the Hachibi I would ask you since you have the strongest Biju, at least the strongest one that I know in person." Isamu then ended her sentence and the Sanbi said _'So, you want to control more of my power huh?'_


----------



## Kinzey (May 24, 2010)

Rubbing the back of his head modestly, Kinzey refuted "Oh, I wouldn't say I have the strongest Bijuu. I believe that title belongs to the Kyubbi. But I will admit that I probably have the greatest control over my Bijuu out of any Jinchuriki".

Meanwhile, Hichibi was saying in a superior tone "Yes, well, I suppose we could find it in our hearts to-". Then, hearing what Kinzey said, he said with mock sadness "Oh, wow, really Kinzey? Why don't you just tell me I'm the weakest Bijuu and stab me in the face right now, 'cause that'll have the same effect on me as what you did just now".

_Aww, calm down you over dramatic bastard_ Kinzey retorted. To Isamu he said "I don't know how good of a teacher I'll be, but I could try".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2010)

Alis walks down to where the fish tank is and looks in it looking at her image. "We have some work to do" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back too much of it and little time to do it. Alis did not see her images just mostly of her hat. "How about we train harder, do not pull out the kunia that is lace in a deathly posion" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back i was not thinking of sucide of i was thinking of other things. "You can not change your ways of your status just yet, take time, that is a waste of it in general" Ichibi says. Alis did not think back just watches the fish.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 24, 2010)

Lucy walked through the village almost fully healed except for a few scratches on her.

"Hey Lucy there you are." Ren came up.

"Oh its you."

"Yea me." Ren said  smiling.

"Lord Mizukage." An Anbu said as he appeared before them.

"Yea?"

"The Kazekage and visitors are in you office awaiting you sir."

"Oh really? C'mon Lucy best to not keep them waiting." Ren said as he and Lucy teleported using his bats.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 24, 2010)

The feudal lord and Minto sat talking with each other, in the muzikages office. About everything from what are big issues and non sense like good food. Si-shen just sat there like a log wishing something exciting would happen. "where is that stupid MizuKage its taking forever."


----------



## Olivia (May 24, 2010)

Isamu looked at him and said "Well thanks for trying." With a smile on her face she started rubbing the back of her hair and the let out a little laugh. She walked by the fish tank and looked at her reflection, a perfect picture of her face reflected back with no cracks. She smiled a little more and fixed her hair. She turned to the Ichibi Jinchuriki.

She then said "Hey, you seem very quiet, what's wrong?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 24, 2010)

Ren and Lucy appeared in front of everyone.

"Well this is emberassing. I didn't know there where that many people here." Ren said.

"There sure is a lot. Why did you bring me here?" Lucy angrily whispered.

Ren shrugged."Eh i didn't want to be alone."


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 24, 2010)

A guard opened the door and said. The muziKage has arrived. Finally hurry up so we can here why they came all this way. Si-Shen thought.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2010)

"Nothing is wrong, I am just a shy person around other people that is all." "I am the weakest of the Jinchuriki of tem all" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back you are not the weakest, you are pretty inportants, so shh, I am trying to have a conversation. "So if you want to talk about stuff, go ahead I do not mind listening to you." She pulls her hat down for a better look of Alis's face.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 24, 2010)

"Ok everyone follow me to my office so we may discuss what you're here for."Ren said calmly. Lucy could only follow as well. She was feeling bad again and she didn't know why. She though she was better but looks like she was mistaking.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 24, 2010)

As the doors open the Feudal lord stood up with Minto and the 2 boys. Feudal lorad said, Ren sit with me and pointed to the chair to the left. Welcome guests, now I will let you Ren run the meeting from here.


----------



## Kinzey (May 24, 2010)

The receptionist called over to the four of them "The Mizukage will see you now". The Kazekage nodded and began walking to the staircase. As Kinzey passed by were Alis and Isamu were speaking, he asked Isamu "Would you like to come to meet the Mizukage with us?".

After a bit of walking up the stairs, as seemed to be standard procedure for their mission, the four of them where directed to the meeting room. Sliding open the door, The Kazekage went first, bowing as she said "It is a pleasure to meet you, lords Mizukage and Fuedal Lord of the land of water".

As Kinzey entered, he glanced around. There were many chairs, and he didn't know where to sit, so he just stood aquardly.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 24, 2010)

Ren was pissed. When did the feudal lord lead a meeting with him? Oh well. He'd let the old man have his moment.

"Welcome visitors and Lady Kazekage" He said kissing her arm like a gentlemen "To Kiri."

SLAM!!!! The door slammed and Ren looked in horror to see Elda. "Ren sweety come give me a hug."

"Crap!" Ren said as he tried to jump out the window but Elda grabbed him and started hugging him like crazy.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2010)

Alis did not know where to sit either she just stood by Kizney and Isamu as she looks around the room with a few rolls of chairs in line. Alis guess in her mind where everyone sits. "Can we sit any where we want of our choice?" Alis wanted to put her hat back on, knowing it would be rude and disrespect to some people. "This getting on my nerves" Ichibi says as Alis sighs and cross her arms around herself and thinks back, calm down it be over before you know it.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 24, 2010)

Minto looked shock and leaned to the 2 boys. Do you know who that i they both nodded. Good, there is one here that you don't know, and point to one of the sand jinjurikin. We recently found out she was even a live. Minto Whispered.

EDIT
the fuedal lord said. "please Kazekage sit and pointed the front. You to lady Raikage and gestured to the chair next to him. The rest please choose."


----------



## Kinzey (May 24, 2010)

Kinzey didn't know whether to laugh or to blink in confusion. He thought the former would be rude, so did the later. _Aww, fuck it _ he thought, taking a seat in the middle row.

"Why does the Mizukage seem to be afraid of that 15 year old?" Hichibi asked.

_I don't know, _ Kinzey replied, _But I'm sure theres a hilarious explanation_.

"The explanations to life's great mysteries are often hilarious" Hichibi commented.

"Uh, Mizukage-sama" The Kazekage said hesitantly, at wit's end about what to do, but sitting down as the fuedal lord instructed, "Perhaps we should get to the meeting".


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 24, 2010)

Thats a great idea lets all sit down and begin. The feudal lord said firmly.

I believe you called this meeting Kazekage. The floor is your explain the reason please.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 24, 2010)

Elda stopped hugging Ren and looked at the people.

"I see so your having a meeting. Interesting." She said as she sat down on a chair. She sensed the powerful chakra's in the Room. There were jinchuuriki in the room besides Lucy.

Ren stood up and straightened himself and took a seat."Right. So why are you here Lady Kazekage."

"And with a bunch of jinchuuriki?" Elda asked.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2010)

Alis sits on one side of Kinzey and notice someone pointed at her as she thinks he is a scumbag as her eyes darken. "Ichibi starts laughing at the scene and feels Alis's emotions. "What's wrong?" Alis thinks are we suppose to be alive? "No, everyone should think we are both dead, but the truth can leak out about it later and it stinks because I did not want this to end up bad as like the last host Ichibi says. Alis thinks back Garra and the Ichibi nods.


----------



## Kinzey (May 24, 2010)

The Kazekage stood up, and, sighing, began "I actually hadn't meant so much of the subject matter of the meeting to be in this room. My team-" she pointed at Kinzey and Alis. Kinzey gave a nervous wave. "-, both of whom are jinchuriki, and I, came to Kiri to discuss the growing threat of the Akatsuki and the safety of the Bijuu in the future. Well, I came to discuss, they came to sit and watch".

Growing serious, she continued "It has been over a hundred years sense The Akatsuki last surfaced, under the leadership of Madara Uchiha. Their activity caused the destruction of Konoha, the death of thousands of innocents, and the Fourth Shinobi World War. To this day we do not fully know how it ended, or what happened to the last of the jinchuriki, Killer Bee and Naruto Uzamaki".

"Well, we need to decide what we are going to do. Alone, we cannot decide what to do. So I propose a preliminary treaty to be signed, as well as a Kage Summit to be called. What do you all say?"


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 24, 2010)

Feudal lord spoke up. Does that include all aspects of a treaty including Jutsu trading?


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 24, 2010)

"That's upsurd. The Akatsuki are not threat. Not now. They were killed before and so they shall be again." Elda said. "The best we can do is train our jinchuuriki to control their beast and protect them."

"Grandmother....." Ren said. She was touchy about the subject of jinchuuriki. Her daughter was the previous host of the Nibi before Kumo extracted it from her killing her. She vowed she'd never let it  be extracted from the next host Lucy.

"Plus, who would be dumb enough to try to sneak into kumo. Its impossible." Elda said.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 24, 2010)

Minto just sat there thinking...hmmm. This could work he thought.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2010)

Alis look nervous, "don't be" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back I doubt that, but I think that as respective as I can to everyone in the darn room. "About you take your own advice into action" Ichibi says as Alis calms down and continues to listen to everyone else as Ichibi sighs again as he reads her jumble up thoughts about everything. You still feel like something is going to fall apart in the end, sounds even weirder to me than your thoughts" Ichibi says. Alis did not think back about her answer.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 24, 2010)

Elda looks at Alis. She can tell she is talking to her demon. She has been around so long she knows stuff others don't.


----------



## Kinzey (May 24, 2010)

"Yes, I believe that, as an act of trust, we should trade jutsu" The Kazekage said.

After the Raikage spoke, Kinzey stood up, unable to take seeing his Sensei being insulted. "With all due respect, madam Raikage, I believe you are forgeting something. After the apparent defeat of the Akatsuki member Kisame, Killer Bee, a Kumogakure jinchuriki, took his sword, Samehada, with him into the village. And as we all know it was trulh Kisame in disguise, leading to the demise of many innocent Kumogakure citizens". After a short pause for dramatic effect, he continued, "I may be wrong, but it appears to me that the Raikage at that time also thought that it was impossible to sneak into Kumogakure, as he was able to convince the other Kage to hide the remaining jinchuriki in Kumo. Who's to say you aren't making the same mistake?" Kinzey sat down, finished.

The Kazekage stood shocked. Kinzey had just brought up one of the greatest sore points with Kumogakure.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 24, 2010)

"Shut up you stupid child. The Raikage back then was a fool. I have lived longer than practically all Kage. I have more experience. I know what i'm doing." She said as lightning started shooting from the sky.

"Calm down grandmother." Ren said. All Lucy could do was watch. She knew better than to get involved.

"I can hold my own against anyone." She said angrily. "Now mind your mouth hachibi boy."


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 24, 2010)

Si-shen eyes popped, Jutsu what kind of Jutsu? What Samehada is my; I have been training my whole life to wield it. Sword, wow they are talking about Master Kisame. One of three ever to wield Samehada. I love this story to think that he thought  Samehada would actually like him over his answer. 

Then the Feudal lord, spoke again. I am very interested and concerned with this jutsu trading. What jutsu would we get? In exchange for our Turtle summoning jutsu; I am guess that is what you would want?


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2010)

"About you shush, we have something to say when we can not hold our tongue through out this meeting while it is about everything in the world. Calm down and use your strenght for more inportant things in the world. Alis puts her hat back not caring showing no respect at all.


----------



## Kinzey (May 24, 2010)

The Kazekage stood up, angrily saying "So your proof that the Akatsuki are no threat is that you are smarter than all of us? That is the kind of thinking that the Kages of that time had, and resulted in a greater tragedy than would happened if they had acted sooner. That is why we must act now, and not later".

Taking a deep breath she added "And my genin brought up a valid point and you will not dismiss his, or the contributions of anyone here, weather Suna or Kiri, or you will answer to me".


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 24, 2010)

Elda looked at the Kazekage. "And who do you think you are talking to me like you have an authority over me? Did you forget you have not been a Kage for long? As for your brats comments, i couldn't care less what they say. They best keep their mouths shut. I have ways of torturing them along with their bijuu."

"Calm down grandmother." Ren said but to no avail. She wouldn't listen.


----------



## Kinzey (May 24, 2010)

The Kazekage offered a wry smile, saying "You seem to be the kind of person who only respects power, madam Raikage. Very well, if it is a show of power you want, a show of power you will have".

_They aren't going to fight, are they?_ Kinzey thought, horrified. _They'll level the entirety of Kiri_.

"I do not believe a battle of Kages is what she is suggesting" Hichibi commented crypticaly.

_What do you mean?_ Kinzey asked, but no matter how much he pressed Hichibi, he would not elaborate.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 24, 2010)

Then Minto jumped up "Silence!" This the feudal lord and you are in his country. With him and Ren they will lead this meeting. Show respect for who you are in front of and where you are. This is there home and land. Lady Raikage I have seen you in battle and respect your strength. But you would not tolerate this in your office I will not let you disgrace this village. Now we shall each have our turn. now I will speak on behalf of the feudal lord because he shouldn't have to repeat himself. Kazekage what jutsu did you have in mind because that is a major concern for the feudal lord."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2010)

Alis thinks are they really going to fight ? "I do not know the answer, we will wait to see what will happen next" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back there are different ways of competition in anything as well. "I do not know" Ichibi says as he sighs. Why are you soghing Alis thinks back? "i can not stand being in this place with you and it is getting more complicated everysecond" Ichibi says.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 24, 2010)

"Power?" Elda said. "Ha you don't have much to show. As for you." she said pointing at Minto. "Silence worm. I have no buisness with you."


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 24, 2010)

The feudal lord stood this time. "The lack of respect that you an old women can show is ridiculous. Understand your next words can cause a lot of grief between our countries. You aren't welcome to speak. Minto is my personal adviser and has more right to speak here then you."


----------



## Kinzey (May 24, 2010)

The Kazekage smiled, and Kinzey felt that they were thinking the same thing: That the feudal lord seemed to have a one track mind: jutsu, jutsu, and more jutsu.

"If it would bring about an agreement among us All, I would gladly offer a ninja from each village the chance to sign a summoning contract. I have a few with me right now".

To the Raikage she said "It was not a battle between the two of us I was suggesting". Glancing at Kinzey, she continued "The Nibi jinchuriki is originally from Kumo, yes? I suggest a battle between Kinzey and her. If he wins, you will agree to attending the Kage summit, and to trade jutsu. If she wins I will cease trying to convince you to join our cause. Sound good enough?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 24, 2010)

"Quiete old man. Your ancientness is not appreciated. As for the fight......fine. Lucy would kick his ass. I agree. When shall this start? Now?" Elda said.

Lucy went wide eyed and Ren frowned.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 24, 2010)

Si-shen couldn't hold his tongue. Ha, Raikage your a fool. I am 8 and beat down your Jinjurikin. Then a glare from Minto and he was silent. There is a training field on my personal land that will be private and perfect for this fight.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2010)

This is going to be intersting to who is stronger. "Kinzey is stronger, he will beat her butt" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back, she is interesting, but something else is wrong. "Atleast we can get out of this building and watch right" Ichibi ask? I have a feeling both of them are going to get hurt in the end Alis thinks back.


----------



## Olivia (May 24, 2010)

Isamu just watched the meeting quietly, she had no idea what to say or do. She decided to just stay quiet. The Sanbi interrupted and said _'Hey, this sounds interesting, let me listen.'_ Isamu then shouted _'I am trying to listen, so be quiet.'_

She just backed up to a wall and then leaned back, didn't want to sit.


----------



## Kinzey (May 24, 2010)

"Whoa, whoa, whoa"  Kinzey said, holding out his hands palms flat as if pushing the fight away. "Is this really necessary? I don't want to fight someone I don't have a quarrel with".

"You didn't hesitate to bring up Killer Bee's blunder" The Kazekage pointed out, raising an eyebrow questioningly.

"Well that's because she was being a bI-" Kinzey remembered how the Raikage had almost electricuted, and hastily changed his words to "-t unreasonable".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2010)

Alis is thinking why do we have to fight to prove everything in everyway. "It's how things are and will never will change at all" Ichibi says. It is starting to sound sick to me Alis thinks back. "Do not let those images come back to you right now, we need to listen, to find out more about everything" Ichibi says. Alis puts her hands in her skirt pockets as she touches something inside one of them.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 24, 2010)

Minto said lets go it is a great idea your leaders have spoken lets go. KazeKage will you ride with Minto, ken and I. We can finish our discussion on the treaty. The feudal lord said.


----------



## Kinzey (May 24, 2010)

"Yes, that sounds reasonable" the Kazekage agreed. As she went to take her leave, she passed by Kinzey, and he said quietly to her "Kazekage, I don't like this". "Don't worry, you'll do fine" she wispered back, "Just remember, the lives of thousands of innocents are on your shoulders. So no pressure".

"Thanks so much, you're so understanding" he said sarcasticly.

She replied with a chuckle, going on her way. All the adults (and Kazekage-same) had left. "Well then, uh, Alis, Isamu...um...Nibi...girl...and..." he looked at Si-Shen, saying "I'm sorry, I, uh, don't know who you are. Well, lets go".

As they proceded down the steps, he said to Isamu "Well on the bright side you get to see...THE STRONGEST BIJUU YOU KNOW IN ACTION!!" He exclaimed the last part with obviously false bravado, flexing his arms. "So, anyone know where we're going?"


----------



## Olivia (May 24, 2010)

She started to laugh and said "Yeah, this will be exciting. Although I do have no idea on where to go as well." The Sanbi then said _'Damn, you are hopeless.'_

Instead of usually saying Shut Up, Isamu decided to just ignore the Sanbi. She walked forward a little bit, then walked back, waiting for a answer.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 24, 2010)

The feudal enter the carriage and then again. "Please explain the jutsu trade, donn't leave anything out. Include what you are excepting from the mist." 

Si-shen looked at Kinzey. My name is Si-shen kir... I mean Uchiha and this is Kensaki my older brother. We are the sons and Mintos heirs. We are going to a training zone that is customized handle anything. Kensaki and I were raised on that field we have been training since 3. It is perfect for a fight I can't wait.


----------



## Kinzey (May 25, 2010)

"Well as you would know," The Kazekage began, "as a sign of trust we trade jutsu among villages when a peace treaty is formed. Now, there are two types of jutsu that can be traded; your usual jutsu, such as ninjutsu, genjutsu and taijutsu. If that is the trade that is performed, one of two things can occur: either scrolls can be exchanged with details about hand signs, elements, and anything relevant to the performing of the jutsu. This ensures that the jutsus become available for anyone in the village to learn. Or a ninja that knows the jutsu can teach it to a ninja in the other village, and vice versa. As it is very hard to teach jutsu, this is harder to do, but almost ensures that only one person will learn the jutsu.

"Finally, we can exchange summoning jutsu. It can only be done in one way, in which a single ninja from each village signs a summoning contract owned by the other village. This is usually reserved for the more formal and important exchanges, Which I believe our situation qualifies as".


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 25, 2010)

So I theory we would get a summoning from every village and we would give out our summoning to each village? The feudal lord asked.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 25, 2010)

"then you will show us the way then" Alis looks at  Si-shen then look at Kinzey and says "good luck, and do not tell me it is base on luck is your skills." She walks up for a bit and waits for everyone to catch as they go to the battle feild. "that was a surprise to me, I thought you were not going to say anything" Ichibi says. "Of course I have to say something and we will watch to get stronger ourselfs. "That is true, but it is annoying to learn from others" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back, get used to it.


----------



## Kinzey (May 25, 2010)

"Yes, I suppose that, in summation, is what will happen" The Kazekage said.

Meanwhile, Kinzey agreed "Yeah, you can bring us there Si-Shen". To Alis he said "Thanks for the vote of confidence".


----------



## luffy no haki (May 25, 2010)

*Gon...*
Gon was awakening, he has forgotten completely about what happened some days ago with the meeting between the Hokage and Kazekage.Getting up and going to take a shower he starts the day. Putting on his clothes he left his house.

"Hmm...it looks really relaxed around here,may be something good will happen today"he said walking a little around the village."You seem more relaxed than normal"a deep voice said inside his head, "/Well yeah it seems like a pretty day/"he said inside his mind to the bijuu."Maybe you´re right, now...What if you break the seal and..."the big monkey said but he was cut off by Gon´s words who remembered him that he was in good mood but not crazy.
"Ok ok I got it, what are you going to do today, you trained the last 3 days without resting what about some fun? I guess you can go to the waterfall and play with some animals while I´m sleeping"he said advising, Gon just nodded and went to the place the monkey said.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 25, 2010)

The feudal lord then respond so what has the leaf offered a a summoning and what are you offering?

Si-shen said "lets go, keep up I'm not going to wait. Then he and kensaki ran out of the room." They ran for about 20 minutes and got to the gate of the city. Hurry its another 20 minutes. They ran until they at a gate, oh its already open. Ok hurry, arrived at the huge battlefield. Over looking the ocean, the waves crashed against the mighty rocks. A bolt of lighting thunders in the distances. Setting the tone for the battle.
(Closest thing I could find. But no bushes.)


----------



## Alisdragon (May 25, 2010)

Alis looks around the battle feild smelling the ocean. "Something up your ally, creepy" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back more creeper the better it is. "I am glad I am out of that stuffy building, no defence" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back I am defended about that. Ichibi smiles, It is rarly that you smile or joke about anything. Ichibi went into his own thought without Alis listening.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 25, 2010)

2 anbu appear in front of the carriage and opened it. Then they led the guests to tall sitting area. Then they told everyone who wasn't fighting to please get in the sitting area.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 25, 2010)

*Koyuki...*
A brown haired girl with a ponytail hair style,left from the Nara clan area, she is Koyuki Nara.

"Hoo...I´m bored, I´ve just been making some weird D rank missions on my own, I would like to have a team, but a not problematic one" she says walking and inflating her cheeks like a little girl."What a problematic bad luck, to be the only one  without a team because of the lack of people in my class" she says with an expression of defeat even thinking that she was a good student at the academy she didn´t entered in a team.

"Well what can I do?, I trained so hard yestreday so I guess I´m going there to get relaxed and after that to the Hokage´s office, Why does he called me?"she said starting to run.

*Takeshi...*

A greyish blue haired guy was leaving from the Hokage tower ,his name Takeshi Aosuki,he was kinda tired and annoyed by his last mission even if his face doesn´t show it...

"Take care of a baby...hmm"he sighed, and remembered his mission, "I didn´t know that taking care of a baby would be that difficult...but our ninja training is really of good use in this kind of missions?"he said to himself while walking to his house."I mean, that mistress could call a nanny, maybe If I could have a team the missions sould be more exciting or at least more difficult, but what to do, it´s Hokage-sama´s orders"

Entering to his home he is received by his mother who had some days free of missions._"HI Tak-kun, How did it go?"_she asked to her son who answered calmly"Not as good as I  wanted,hmmm...I would like to have a team", he said a little sad, he was at the same class with Koyuki, but by some problems he had, he graduated from the academy some days after when the teams were already selected._"Well it wasn´t your fault, I´m sure you will team up with someone soon"_she said grinning at her son."Thanks mom, I´m going to rest, Hokage-sama said me to be in the afternoon at his place"and saying that he went to his room.


----------



## Kinzey (May 25, 2010)

As everyone else filed past him, Kinzey faced Lucy, the Nibi host. He shuffled his feet akwardly, not looking at her. He just stood there waiting for them to call the start of the fight, a pained expression on his face.

Arriving at the designated sitting area, the Kazekage's face darkened as she heard the Feudal Lord ask about her transaction with Konoha. To ask something like that was asking about private matters between the villages, and the Feudal Lord should know this. "Something like that is a matter to only be known by our villages. I will not betray The Hokage's trust by divulging the secrets of their summoning contracts, and I would ask that you respect that". While it was true that it was a private matter, and the Kazekage had the right to refuse to speak, she had another motive for not speaking; it was not known by the other villages that Konoha had the dragon contract, but if how it came into their possession was known, it would be a huge blow to Suna's reputation.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 25, 2010)

The feudal lord looked back. "We aren't getting a summon contract with the leaf? So the sand will get 5 contracts and we all only get yours. That is a one sided deal. If your contract is correct then will all only have a alliance with you. All 5 villages should have 1 ninja get, each others summoning contracts. Or it will seem that ti is one sided. Which is why I asked what will the leaf offer. Because I would like to select a shinobi to take it. As well as what the Raikage is offering. So does that not seem fair that we should all get each others summoning contracts not just your country get everyones?

Then Minto leaned towards Kazekage and talked very quiet so only she could here. "I have a network of information. Some secrets aren't that secret."


----------



## luffy no haki (May 25, 2010)

*Gon and ...Koyuki?*

Gon arrived to the lake with the waterfall, the whole way Yonbi was sleeping so he had to be quiet for a while.WHen he arrived he saw some animals drinking the water, and there was a bear which Gon recognized.

"bear-kun! you?re here"he said recognizing the bear who dropped him into the lake a while ago. The bear just turned bakc his head and saw Gon, remembering him he run towards the boy and as a greeting he overthrew the child down. Some moments later Gon, the bear and some rabbits where playing in a really weird kind of chase game, where the bear was chasing?em. In the end Gon slipped and the bear started to smell him, making him laugh so loud.

Koyuki was walking through the good when she heard a loud noise,"UH? What was that?, I thought no one comes here"she said a bit dissapointed and going towards the noise.when she arrived she saw Gon under the bear and thinking that he was being attacked she shouted"Hey you! let that guy go!"she said taking a Kunai from her kunai?s holder."Bear-kun" and Gon looked at her witha big drop on their heads and watching the situation that he was supposed to be in with that position..."OH wait, wait, he is my friend don?t hurt him, we?re just playing" ,"Playing?"she asked.After some explanations, and a converstion about different things they presented themselves to eachother.

"Well, I?m Sarugaki Gon and you?"he said to the girl."I?m Nara Koyuki, nice to meet you", looking around she noticed that it was about the time to go Where the Hokage is."OK Gon I hope to see ya another time, I have something to do, goodbye"she said and started to run.Some seconds later an ANBU appeared and said him to go to the J?Hokage?s tower.just nodding he started to go."Whats up brat? do you like that girl?"he said jokingly."NO, it?s just that she is weird"he said smiling and going faster.

*Takeshi*

He woke up from his nap, and wet his face to be awake at the meeting in Hokage?s office.Leaving his house he advice his mother that he is going out and started to go towards Hokage?s place.


----------



## Olivia (May 25, 2010)

Isamu just stood back, she didn't want to bother anyone, she was tired and wanted to be left alone at the moment. She said "You know, I think this location would be good to fall to sleep at, it is sort of tight space in this room with all these people in here." She yawned and sat down.

The Sanbi then yelled _'Hey, this is going to be a battle with the Hachibi, you better watch carefully.'_ Isamu just said _'Yeah Yeah, whatever.'_


----------



## Kinzey (May 25, 2010)

The Kazekage blinked a few times, taken aback. "I was saying I will not reveal what Konoha offered to us. What they'll give to you will likely be different and it is up to them to decide if they wish to tell you what they gave us".

Then she wispered back to Minito "Oh really? And pray tell, what is it you know?"

_[OOC: Paint, don't start the fight till Senbon is on, he says he'll be able to get on in about an hour. Also, be very careful about how Minto answers the Kazekage's question, as that's bordering on a type of god modding, were you know stuff you shouldn't]_


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 25, 2010)

(OOC- I forgot my dad dont work today. He probaly wont let me on. if i don't post after this its because they took me off.)

Elda just watched. "The scroll they probaly want from us is the legendary thunder bird scroll." she thought. "For all of you listening. Just because the boy has the hachibi wont mean he'll win. I can tell he hasn't even reached the first tail yet so dont expect anything extraordinary." She said smiling. "It could go either way. So don't expect big explosions or the demons because you'll be disappointed." 

Ren was mad. How dare the lord take up the bargaining of the scrolls? It is up to him to bargain. MAoron was offering a turtle? Atleast he wasn't offering the Levaithen scroll.


----------



## Kinzey (May 25, 2010)

Kinzey gulped nervously trying to ignore the Raikage. "You may begin whenever you're ready you two" Kazekage-sama called out. Kinzey shakily pulled out a kunai and held it in a defensive blocking position, waiting for Lucy to attack first.

"I don't like this" Hichibi thought privately. "I know Kinzey. I seriously doubt that he'll want to fight her, as he doesn't believe she is his enemy. But what can I do? It's not like I can take over his body. So how can I convince him to fight?" he continued thinking, the gears in his mind turning.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 25, 2010)

Lucy performed some handsigns and cast her Nibi genjutsu on Kinzey paralyzing him and them did a few more handsigns and shot her fiery like chakra blasts at him.

"Could it be over already?" Elda said not surprised. Lucy was stronger than most genin. This combo never failed.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 25, 2010)

Si-Shen decided he didn't want to watch up there so he jump down without asking. He then summon his dog sat next to him. This should be good.

The same attack.. hmm predictable its a good thing I had my Brewser there to break the Genjutsu.

Then he walked to where no one could see his face and he could still watch the fight. "SHARINGAN!" Now I can watch this fight he thought.


----------



## Kinzey (May 25, 2010)

"Ha! You think that'll work with me here?" Hichibi said. He remembered how he had always helped Killer Bee in this way, and now did the same for Kinzey. He shot a small bit of chakra through Kinzey's brain, causing a sharp pain and releasing the genjutsu. "Thanks"  Kinzey grunted, rolling to the side away from the blast of chakra. "That's one of the advantages of a compliant Bijuu" Kazekage-sama remarked smugly to the Raikage. "They can easily break genjutsu".

Kinzey then performed a combination jutsu, first doing his 1000 crows confusion jutsu, causing a massive swarm of crows to appear. Then he began using the crows as stepping stones, leaping from one to another and quickly gaining altitude. Finally he performed his concealment jutsu, donning a black cloak and easily blending into the mass of black birds.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 25, 2010)

"Get him Lucy!!" Elda shouted.

Lucy looked up confused by the crows. She frowned."Time to try that jutsu." She said as she did the snake handsign and started swinging her arms and legs."Harmony Dance." She calmly said as everything around started dancing in harmony with her.

"She knows that jutsu?!" Elda remarked."Ha lets see him get out of that. Its not genjutsu!" She said laughing at the Kazekage.


----------



## Kinzey (May 25, 2010)

As Kinzey started dancing, he lost his balance and began plumetting twards the ground. As a hand passed by his waist, he used what little control he had to swipe at the clasp of his kunai pouch. "Hichibi!" he yelled, his plan in mind. "Got it!" Hichibi replied.

As the kunai fell out of the pouch, a purple aura possessed them, directing their trajectory, and launched them. They began flying at Lucy, targeting her hands, shoulders, neck, eyes, and vital organs. She would have to stop dancing to avoid them.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 25, 2010)

Lucy went wide - eyed. He means to kill her.  "That wont work." She said as she released a burst of blue swirling blue chakra that deflected the knives and surrounded her. She started getting tired. She was feeling bad again.

"That was close." Elda said. Good thing the Nibi chakra can be released like an explosion.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 25, 2010)

*New Team*

Gon was running towards Hokage tower, if he sent an Anbu to look for him it should be important, running even faster he looks in the distance the tower."Ok let´s go".

*Near the tower*

Koyuki was walking she was at some meters from the tower when she saw someone walking it was Takeshi."Hey Takeshi-kun !"the boy turned his head towards the noise place and he saw Koyuki, he remembered her name because she was a good student in the class. "H-hi Koyuki-san"he said in a shy form, he has never spoke with her before, so talking with her was a bit weird."Did Hokage-sama called you?"she asked to the guy who just nodded."He also called me, maybe a mission?"she said a bit excited,"I- I don´t know"and with that they entered the tower.

After some minutes Gon arrived to the building and entered,after that he went to the oldman´s place and  opened the door..."I´m here oldman, What do you wa..."he was saying until he noticed Koyuki and the other guy,"Koyuki-chan hi"he said greeting his "friend"."Oh hi Gon-kun"she said abit confused by the situation.

*"Oh perhaps you know each other?"*the village leader asked."Yeah oldman, we met a few hours ago"he said smiling and looking at Takeshi."Uhm...who´re you? I´m Gon"he said to thr boy,"I-I´m Tak.."but he was interrupted by the Hokage.*"You can know better each other after this, now I´m going to explain Why you are here"*he said to the children.*"By some different causes the three of you don´t have a team to do your missions right?"*he said grinning, he has something up his sleeve.*"So I´ve decide and got the approval to make you three to form a team, You will be our new team 9"*he said smiling by the genins faces.

"A-are you serious oldman?"he asked and the old guy just nodded, so the three kids look each other and..."THATS GREAT!" they shouted very excited.


----------



## Kinzey (May 25, 2010)

As she let out her chakra blast the girl released the jutsu, allowing Kinzey to command the birds to orient under him and catch him, landing safety on the ground "I was scared there for a minute". "I'll say" Hichibi agreed. "If you had hit the ground-"

"Not about that" Kinzey interrupted him. "I was scared that she wouldn't react in time and get hurt. That was a very risky tactic and I don't want to try anything like that again".

Hichibi growled in frustration. Why wouldn't he get angry? Then a notion struck him, and he began explaining to Kinzey as quickly as possible.

Kinzey gasped as this new viewpoint was revealed to him. Then he stood, pulling out the last kunai that hadn't fallen out, and faced Lucy, a fiery anger, even hatred, in his eyes.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 25, 2010)

Lucy stood there smiling with a sinister smile as the chakra receded. Then her eyes became comepletly became yellow with not irises. Her teeth and nails became sharp and the chakra again poured out. The Nibi in her roared at the hachibi inside the boy as Lucy disappeared from his view and appeared behind him, her speed increased by the demon. She then slashed him sending him tumbling a few feet of bleeding.

"The Nibi is aiding her." Elda said seriously.


----------



## Kinzey (May 25, 2010)

Kinzey stood up quickly, unbalked. Then he began calling out, not caring if she understood, loud enough for all to hear.

"If you win, then the ninja world will not be united against the Akatsuki. And that means that countless innocent lives will be taken, many of which could be saved. And in my mind...THAT MAKES YOU AS EVIL AS THE AKATSUKI!!"

Suddenly Kinzey transformed as well. His entire body started growing bristly brown hair. His torso and arms bulked up immensely. His hands turned to hooves, dropping the kunai. His legs turned into suction cupped tentacles, two more growing. Two horns grew out of his head, one on the left side and one on the right, which was broken.

"So I will defeat you!" he yelled, his voice slightly deeper. He launched himself at her with suprising agility. "For Suna! And Konoha! And Kiri! And Iwa! And even Kumo!" He punctuated each sentence with a strike from his hooves. A few missed, but a couple met their target.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 25, 2010)

Alis keeps watching the battle is thinking come on Kinzey, you can beat her. Ichibi rginks back, anyone is able to win in this fight, but we need the signiatures to the scroll." That is true, and nobody should get hurt in this battle at all. "Shh, let's keep watching the battle as Alis studies both Lucy's and Kinzey's movements.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 25, 2010)

Lucy went tumbling but stood up.

"What!?" Elda said.

Lucy did a few hand signs and started dancing again this time the chakra protected her."I fight for my village because i must. I don't care if people get hurt. They've hurt me and there are only 2 people who haven't." She said as she thought of Ren and Elda. The necklace around her neck glowed giving her strength.

"Lucy.." Both Elda and Ren thought.


----------



## Olivia (May 25, 2010)

Isamu said "So this is the power of the Hachibi, although the fight looks pretty even right now." The Sanbi replied with _'He hasn't even begun to tap into it's power, he can still be much better at this, but still, the power of the Hachibi is incredible._ Isamu looked up and muttered _'Wow, I have no idea how I can use your power like that.'_ The Sanbi laughed a little and said _Like I have said before, you would be so weak without me.'_


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 25, 2010)

the feudal lord began to grin. This turned out to be a good fight. I am impressed it has kept me interested.

MInto thought. " I could kill both the RaiKage and the Muzikage right now. Then take both the Jinjurikin. Hmmm..... tempting but it will cause to many problems.


----------



## Kinzey (May 25, 2010)

Kinzey's body began twitching as she began dancing. _Must...fight...it..._

But Kinzey still had control of his mouth, and he yelled, "And you think I haven't been hurt?! I was shunned, despised, ridiculed. People thought they were better than me. Better than us! They use us as weapons, they further their own causes. We are tools to them. But you know what? I didn't give up. I didn't say 'fuck 'em, they deserve to die'. There are those that use us, but not all are like that. There are innocent people, and they deserve a chance. Some Jinchuriki knew this. Naruto Uzumaki, Garra of the Sand, Killer Bee, and me. They proved that jinchuriki weren't evil. IT'S THE ONES LIKE YOU THAT PROVE THE LIES!!"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 25, 2010)

Alis crosses her arms and became sad again as she hears what Kinzey had said. "In the end everything be fine. This battle is even, but he has the wisdom like Naruto, that I have respect" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back i do not think I want to be evil, if you do not mind. "I have no choice, but I question your mind with the images I have seen from you" Ichibi says.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 25, 2010)

Lucy growled.You don't know anything of what i've been through. I accept the fact that the jinchuuriki are weapons. What other use are people with powers like us that can only destroy?

Elda watched with a sad face. "Oh Lucy. Maybe your right and humans and jinchuuriki can never live in harmony but your not a weapon."

Ren watched as well angered by the fact she thought she was a weapon. How was Kumo treating her?

Lucy increased the power of the dance and began walking to kinzey. When she was in his face she said"Humans and jinchuuriki will never live in peace." before blasting him in the face with a chakra blast.


----------



## Kinzey (May 25, 2010)

Kinzey sat up on the ground. The right side of his face was charred, blackened by the heat of the blast. Each movement brought a fresh wave of pain. "My powers in this area may not be as powerful as the Kyubbi, but I can still heal you a bit".

Kinzey felt the pain recede from his face, and stood up. The damage wasn't undone, but it didn't bother him. "I'll prove to you, and everyone else, that jinchuriki are good, and can help, instead of just destroy, even if I have to pound you into the ground to do it!" He then uttered a short laugh at the irony, though it sounded more like a bark. He then placed his hooves together and performed a nameless, ambiguous jutsu. 8 bars of chakra formed, putting the two of them in a 10 foot by 10 foot cube.

Kinzey swung his arm at the empty area between the bars, and he pounded on an invisible barrier. "This ends now". He held his arms in front of his face, ready for combat.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 25, 2010)

The guys were happy, the Hokage gave´em a good gift, now they could go in more exciting missions, but about their Jounin sensei, he said he/she wasn´t  selected yet, so the missions would be inside the village.

"Hey thanks oldman"he said grinning and with a determined look in his eyes."G-Gon-san, you shouldn´t call hokage-sama like that"the guy said to his now team mate."Don´t worry mmm...Takashi?"he said a bit confused but the boy nodded. "So don´t worry about that, the old man and I are friends"he said relaxed.

*"So Gon why don´t you and your new team mates go to the barbecue and you know each other better?"*he said to the kids,"That´s ok...but oldman you know that I can´t...What explanation I will give to them wh..."he was whispering at the oldman but the Hokage interrupted him,*"Don´t worry just say the truth, you better say that I send you there ok?"*he said winking an eye, encouraging Gon, because of his status as a Jinchuuriki the people usually don´t let him go in their premises."Ok!, What do you thnk guys?"he asked to his partners."It´s a great idea"Koyuki said supporting the idea and Takashi only nodded.

After they said goodbye to the oldman, they started to walk towards the barbecue, Koyuki and Takashi noticed the way some people were looking at Gon, it was something like a hate, surprised and sad look in the villagers eyes, something that Gon realized but was acting as if it didn´t happen, which make his new friends to have some questions.Once they arrived to the premise, in the moment the owner saw Gon, he tried to kick the boy out of it, but Takashi argued that they were sent there by the Hokage so the owner let Gon pass reluctantly.

"Gon...Can I ask you something?"Koyuki asked looking at the lightdepressed Gon who turned his head with a smile."What?"he asked as if nothing had happened,"Why..."she was cut off by Takashi"Why the villagers looks at you in that way?"he asked this time without shyness, what he looked before pissed him a little."Hehe...W-what are ya talking about?"Gon asked nervously by the question, his friends looked at him seriously even thinking it were only some minutes, they become good friends so they don´t like him to be hiding thingf from them.

"Well, I´m going t tell you"he said remembering what the Hokage said."So start Gon-kun"she said,looking at the boy´s nervous face."Do you remember something about the Yonbi?","Yonbi? the giant monkey which attacked this village?"Gon nodded."Yeah, well he wasn´t defeated as they say in the academy,he was sealed on a kid´s body"he said sadly."Uh? But what does thathave to do with..."but he was interrupted by Koyuki who had a surprised face."You´re the host"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 26, 2010)

That was amazing and also I been thinking while watching this battle Alis thinks. "Pay attention to the battle and soon we have our own battle to deal with" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back I do not want to fight anyone, that I do not need to fight. Ichibi thinks to himself with out Alis hearing, on the path you have choosen, you would use healing and posion to escape it. Alis is thinking that Ichibi wanted to be alon and he stop talking for a few moments as Alis turns back to the battle.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 26, 2010)

Si-Shen stares at the 2 Jinjurikin. "So this is there power. But they are to emotional, get over it. I like the speed they have ...hmm. I can't copy their speed because it not there's it the Daemon's. I am going to have to find speed another way."


----------



## Olivia (May 26, 2010)

Isamu just continued to watch, she thought the battle might end soon, with Kinzey as the winner, although it isn't over till it's over. The Sanbi said _'Hey, you know, we need to develop better skilled together, although it seems you are currently unable to control it though.'_ Isamu laughed and said _'Heh, I can control it, just that you make me mess up all the time.'_ 

The Sanbi said _'Sure, keep thinking that, cause I really want to kill myself by not letting my Jinchuriki be powerful.'_ Isamu smiled and said _Yep_ She looked back at the battle and said _"I need more training."_


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 26, 2010)

Lucy found herself in some sort of cage. She smiled. This was perfect for her.

"What a fool." Elda said. "He locked himself in a cage with a ninja who can shoot chakra blasts and at such a close rage, even the hachibi can't protect or heal him."

Lucy quickly did some handsigns and shot multiple chakra blasts at kinzey which were powered by Nibi chakra which exploded when they hit him.


----------



## Kinzey (May 26, 2010)

Hichibi brought up a shield of chakra to protect Kinzey, but he was tiring and so he wasn't able to block all the blasts. One hit him in the knee, and his leg started to buckle. One hit him in the left shoulder, and he lost control of that arm.

But Kinzey didn't care. He stood up as well as he could and began walking twards her. He then started striking at her with his one good arm, yelling in between strikes "I. WILL. NOT. LOSE. TO THE LIKES. OF YOU!!"

"Stop it Kinzey!" Hichibi cried, distraught. "You've fought enough!"

"Never!" Kinzey snarled, the only thinks keeping him going being stubbornness and determination.

"YOU HEARTLESS BIIIIIIITCHHH!!" Hichibi exploded, the depths of his anger causing his voice to be heard by all.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 26, 2010)

Lucy did more handsigns and blasted him with 5 blasts which were aimed for the face and arms. She had to admit she was reaching her limit.

"Stupid boy deosn't have anything but his will driving him. He's going to get himself killed. The hachibi may be stronger than the Nibi but at the lower levels the Nibi surpasses it." Elda said.


----------



## Kinzey (May 26, 2010)

Kinzey fell to the ground, his body convulsing. But he gained control of himself and began dragging his lame bady twards her with his one arm. "You may be...stronger than me...and you may...be faster than me...and you may be in...a better condition than...me. But I...have one thing...that you'll never...have..."

Drawing a ragged breath he continued "Friends...and family...and people that...depend on me...I have a cause...truly worth fighting...for".

Over in the viewing area, the Kazekage stood up, outraged. "In the name of human decency, we must stop this fight! It is obvious that they will fight till they are both dead. We must end this pointless bet". She turned to the Raikage. "If this is the kind of shinobi that Kumogakure raises, I don't care about getting you to attend the Kage Summit or sign the treaty. You get my genin out of there, now".


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 26, 2010)

Si-Shen stood up and said "Weak, both of you are pathetic."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 26, 2010)

Alis hears someone say something"We are not weak nor  patheticand this fight is stupid." Alis looks around for the person who had just said that to punch the person. Ichibi says "that person is so wrong about that." Alis thinks back how can people treats us like this, just like weapons. "You already made up your mind, of what you want" Ichibi says.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 26, 2010)

"You may be...stronger than me...and you may...be faster than me...and you may be in...a better condition than...me. But I...have one thing...that you'll never...have..."

Drawing a ragged breath he continued "Friends...and family...and people that...depend on me...I have a cause...truly worth fighting...for".  Elda had heard enough.

"Enough!" Elda said as she appeared between both of then and opened her umbrella seperating the two. Lucy obyed and stopped using the Nibi chakra. Elda looked at kinzey and tortured the bijuu into stop powering the boy. "Stop this fight already. That's enough. Lucy you are not a weapon you are a human and i'm sorry for letting Kumo treat you as a weapon." She said kindly. She then turned to kinzey more seriously."As for you, she has friends, family and people that depend on  her. So don't say that if you don't know for sure. You put her down even more and fuel the fire saying she deosn't. You say the same things those in Kumo say. This match is over!"


----------



## Olivia (May 26, 2010)

The sanbi said _'The match is over like that, I wish I could have seen more, how boring.'_ Isamu said _'Hey, Kinzey could have seriously gotton hurt there, I started to think that this was the best way to end the match.'_ The Sanbi laughed and said _'True, although, I wouldn't have mind if the Hachibi got loose.'_

Isamu ignored the Sanbi and just looked at the Raikage separating the two participants.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 26, 2010)

Si-shen walked to the the person that retorted. Both of them are weak and worthless shinobi. A shinobi is only as good as how strong they are. Both these ninja are beneath me. Now when we meet at the chunin exam. I'm coming for you.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 26, 2010)

"I rather see you in hell, but things may chang from the time the chunin examins come, do you know what your heart stops of the greastes thing you fear." Alis turns away from Si-shen, looking over seeing the battle has stop and is glad that neither one is dead. "Alis do not let that guy shake you up and make you mad" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back, I will never let that happen.


----------



## Kinzey (May 26, 2010)

As Kinzey lay on the ground, he rolled over and crawled over to Lucy. He knew the Raikage would try to stop him, but he didn't care. "Kinzey, just stop, it's over" Hichibi said. Ignoring him, Kinzey wrapped his hand around her ankle, and, using Hichibi's powers and the last of their chakra, healed the injuries she had sustained in the battle. Then, smiling smugly, he said "We can do more...than just...destroy". He then began decending into the comforting darkness of unconsciousness.

The last thought he had before passing out was a memory of what Lucy had said earlier. She had, if memory served, said something along the lines of "You have no idea of what I've been through. Everyone has hurt me. No one is innocent. Only two people in the world haven't hurt me". It directly contradicted what the Raikage has said, but he decided to keep his mouth shut, as he didn't want thousands of volts shooting through his head.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 26, 2010)

SI-Shen said "I fear nothing. After the Chunin exam if your not there. I will come to the sand and find you. "

"Silence Si-Shen." Minto said from the top of the stands.
Then he looked over back to business.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 26, 2010)

Lucy was surprised he healed her after all she did to him.

Elda also was surprised along with Ren. "Ren get both of them to the Mizukage palace quickly." With that Ren conjured enough bats to carry them to the palace.

Elda walked over to the Kazekage turned to Si-shen. "Burn in hell you bastard. Your the only weak one here. Your pathetic. Give out an insult like that and i'll fry you." She then reached the Kazekage."I'll join your stupid alliance to do everything i can to save the jinchuuriki of the Nibi from being killed again by extraction."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 26, 2010)

Alis did not say anything to SI-Shen is thinking I will be there no matter what and I make sure you will lose the battle between us. "Alis alm down he is worth nothing and right now everyone can see that" ichibi says. Alis thinks back we have a lot more training to do and he did not really answer my question. "Maybe he does not want to tell what he is really make him paralize in fear" Ichibi says.


----------



## Kinzey (May 26, 2010)

The Kazekage sighed, though not entirely displeased with Kinzey. "That boy's kindness will be the death of him".

As the Raikage spoke to the young boy, she said "And how about I bring him to the top of a tall building and see how well he fares with the wind". Then she did something she had never done but had always wanted to try. She pulled a cookie out of her pocket, handed it to him, patted him on the head and "Now run along. Go have fun playing ninja like a good little boy".

To the Raikage she said "I'm glad you finally came to your senses. Shall we return to the Mizukage's palace then?"


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 26, 2010)

Si-Shen looked back at the Raikage. Then at Minto who shoot his head; then he thought how he had completely beaten her precious Jinjurikin; Lucy. Then he thought it wasn't worth it he will kill them all some day.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 26, 2010)

Elda sighed. "How what scroll is you seek from Kumo?"

*With Ren*

Ren had a medical ninja quickly heal Lucy but she still didn't have all her strength back.

"You moron. Your not a weapon your a human being." Ren said.

Lucy just sighed and looked away.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 26, 2010)

Alis thinks let's go to the palce to see if Kinzey is alright. "We have to go back to that stuffy place, fine" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back I kniw you don't like it, but we have business hold there to get it done. "You did not listen I said it was fine, it's a place I hav to get use to that is all" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back I am just worry about my friends that is all. Ichibi went into his own thoughts again.


----------



## Kinzey (May 26, 2010)

When Kinzey awoke, he was in a large white bed, surrounded by hospital equipment. He was probably still in Kiri, whether in the Mizukage's palace or a separate hospital building, he didn't know.

"Hey Kinzey" Hichibi said sluggishly. "How you feeling?"

_Pretty good_ he replied. His burns were gone, his wounds were healing, and he felt good, if a bit tired. _You sound like shit by comparison_

"Hey you're the one who just had to use the last of my chakra in a touching gesture to that bitch".

_Don't call her a bitch. I could've turned out the same way_.

"I guess...well, you've been out for three days and I bet everyone can't wait to see you".

_What's been going on?_

"Oh, I'm sure the Kazekage'll fill you in. I really have no idea".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 27, 2010)

Alis puts down the book Alis thinks to Ichibi let's see how Kinzey is doing. "You been doing great lately. training, learning new medical tequniches" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back everyone has there differences in medical in every village. "You also been worry about Kinzey while you were focusing on everything else as well" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back as she leaves the room with the books inside the building is, did Si-Shen  left for his village of the mist. "That i do not know of" Ichibi says. Alis continue walking to another building where Kinzey is at and entering as she walks to his room.


----------



## Kinzey (May 27, 2010)

As Alis approached Kinzey's room, The Kazekage looked up from her own book. "Hello Alis. Come to visit Kinzey? You have perfect timing, as he just woke up". She stood up and they entered Kinzey's room together.

"Good morning Kazekage-sama, Alis" Kinzey said as he spotted them. "What's been going on while I was recovering".

Ignoring his question, Kazekage-sama walked over to him and punched him lightly across the face. Well, lightly for her anyway. It hurt like hell to Kinzey.

Rubbing the side of his face, he said "Oh, that's nice. Punch a guy after he's been in the hospital for three days. Yeah, I'm sure that'll win you some hearts. May I ask what that was for?"

"Do not ever risk your life like that again" she replied.

"What, would you miss me if I was gone?" Kinzey teased her.

"N-no" she answered, blushing slightly. "It's just that it would look bad on my record if you died".

"Hmm. Ok then".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 27, 2010)

"I would miss you if you die, seeming it is bad as well, as one of my good friends end up like that." Alis sits at the bottom of the bed next to Kinzey's feet. Ichibi ends up saying something outloud and Alis hears it. Alis thinks back shutup about that. Ichibi is thinking "darn I should have kept my mout shut. ]["So we will fill you in what have you missed in the last past three days."[


----------



## luffy no haki (May 27, 2010)

Gon just nodded at his friend conclusion,she was really smart to get tha conclusion so fast, now looking at them he see the surprised faces of his comrades.

"Y-Yeah, i´m the host of the Yonbi, but he isn´t a bad guy as the most of peple think, he is something like my friend"he said watching nervously at them and began to talk again."The oldman said me that the reason why they hate me is because they think that a Jinchuuriki is just a weapon or the reincarnation of the same demons, they think we´re just some creatures that destroy all but..."he said clenching his fist in frustration at the confused look of hs team mates"That´s why I´m going to show them...I´m going to show that they can rely in me, no... that they can rely in all of the Jinchuurikis even if I´m alone"
he finished with a determined look on his face.

Takashi and Koyuki smiled, they realized that Gon was realy a great person."You are not going to be alone"he said with a determined look,"Yeah We will help you, to show it"she said grinning.

After that, the next day the new team 9 started their missions as a Genin team


----------



## Kinzey (May 27, 2010)

"Yes Alis, I was just about to get to that" The Kazekage replied. Looking back at Kinzey, she sighed "At first I thought I was lucky that both the Mizukage and Raikage were here, but it has been much harder to determine the jutsu trading. What the village will get, who it will go to, wether 1 village was getting a better deal...It has been more than a trifle tedious". Brightening up, she continued "But we have finally finished. I almost think they were stalling so that Lucy could recover in time for the trade. Though I'm sure they feel the same of me". Standing up, she asked "Are you well enough to walk? The trade off will begin soon".

"Yeah I can walk"  Kinzey answered, getting up. "Lets go".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 27, 2010)

Alis nods and gets up as well and walks out of the room to the hallway. She stops and did not know if they are going back to the palace or not. "I think that is where we are going to trade scrolls with the Raikage and you want to keep in mind in which summon that will be yours in the end" Ichibi says. Alis keeps walking as she continue walking with Kinzey and the  Kazekage.


----------



## Olivia (May 27, 2010)

Isamu wakes up, she looks around, she sees Kinzy, Alisdragon, and Kazekage walking out and says "Hey, where is everyone going?" Although, they were probably to far away to hear. Isamu got up clumsily and yawned, she rubbed the back of her head and just started to follow shortly.

The Sanbi said 'Hey quit being so loud I was sleeping!' Isamu ignored this and just stretched and tried to catch up with the others.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 27, 2010)

Lucy walked with the Raikage and Mizukage to where they were supposed to trade scrolls.

"What scroll are you guys giving them?" Lucy asked.

"I'm not sure." Ren said.

"Well i believe the thunder bird scroll is a good represntation of kumo so maybe that one." Elda said.

"Thunder bird scroll?" Lucy asked.

"Yes, one of 3 legendary scrolls. Btw after this come were going to help you train to use a summoning and using your bijuu." Elda said.


----------



## Kinzey (May 27, 2010)

The four of them proceded to enter a large chamber in the Mizukage's palace. The walls were lined with seats, only a few of which were filled, and at the center of the room the floor had an intricatly designed diagram of a six sided star inside of a circle. At two points of the star stood the Mizukage and Raikage. Behind the Raikage stood Lucy, and behind the Mizukage stood two boys. Kinzey didn't know the name of one, but he believed the other was named something like Si-en.

The Kazekage placed a hand on Isamu's shoulder and wispered "Go stand behind the Mizukage. You have been chosen to receive a summon".

Stepping up to a third point, so that there was even space between all three Kages, The Kazekage asked "Are we ready to begin the ceremony? If so, I shall go first".


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 27, 2010)

Lucy was pretty calm but nervous at the same time. She'd never seen something like this before.

Ren was calm and collected ready to start.

Elda on the other hand was unhappy about the whole thing. She was only doing this for Lucy.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 27, 2010)

Alis looks around, have not have also seen this happen. See looks around and see everyone is here as she made a glaring look at Si-Shen and did not really know his brother's name. "Forget him for now and focus on what is going on in front of you" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back how wise have you have gotton. "I am not rise it is just common sence to me right now" Ichibi says.


----------



## Olivia (May 27, 2010)

Isamu heard that she was chosen to get a summoning as well, so she rushed behind the Mizukage. Isamu had no idea on what was going on, although this seemed like the place for some sacred meeting of some sort, and it must have to do with the Summoning Trades. The Sanbi said _'Are you a idiot?'_ 

Once Isamu got to her spot she replied with _'What are you talking about?'_ the Sanbi said _'This is the place where the Kages are going to exchange their summonings of the village, and you don't even realize that they have allowed you in here, but not only that, they allowed you to partake in this, I must say I am rather shocked at your lack of knowledge.'_

Isamu  said _'To be honest I already knew about all that, just sort of a shock.'_ The Sanbi chuckled a little and left it at that.


----------



## Kinzey (May 27, 2010)

Nodding The Kazekage said "Then I will read the initiation speech". She pulled a small scroll out of a pouch and began reading:

_"In these times, the shinobi villages are facing a threat that they cannot defeat alone. So they must come together as one unified force."

"But shinobi are not known for obeying the writen. In order to show their unity, the Kage present must give a symbol of their alliance. The one thing shinobi value above all:"

"Jutsu"_​
Putting away the scroll, the Kazekage said "I, as Kazekage of Sunagakure, put forth the summoning scrolls of the Great Sand Worm and the cheeta". She pulled out a second scroll, which, as it was opened, released a massive scroll.

Unfolding this, a lengthy recording of summoners was shown. At the very end was a photo of the beast:



Then she pulled out a second scroll, doing the same for the summoning scroll of the cheeta. Once more there was a long list of summoners, and at the end, once again, was an artist's renditioning of the beast, this time a cheeta:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Use your imagination 




"Would The Raikage and Isamu please step forward to recive these summons" The Kazekage finished.


----------



## Olivia (May 27, 2010)

Isamu steps forward when she hears her name. She looks confused, wondering on what she should do. The Sanbi said _'Just stand up straight and don't look like a idiot.'_


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 27, 2010)

*Si-shen* just look at the everyone. Well I spouse this is important I need to focus on what they will summon.


----------



## Aro Volturi (May 28, 2010)

Ryu sat under a tree at the training area waiting for his team, it was a waste of time to him even thou he had nothing againts working with people but he was thinking about there safety. What if he lost control and the demon inside him took over, that would be his fault and he would have to live with that for the rest of his life. His thoughts were interupted by a sweet voice he'd remeber anywhere.

It was Orihime Hyuga, the girl he had a crush on since the ninja academy. "Hey Ryu." "Oh Hey Orhime, what are you doing here?" he asked shyly, she took a seat next to him "Well I was told I was going to be own your genin team." she responed "Really!?" he said quickly and she giggled "Yeah really, hoping for someone different?" "No no your great."

They sat there for a couple of minutes talking about just anything when the last member of there team showed up. He looked liked one of those guys who just acted so damn cool and thought he was better than everyone which pissed Ryu Off. So you two are my team mates? What a fucking shame."


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 28, 2010)

Elda stepped forward to recieve the Sand Worm scroll. She went back and waited for the girl to go get the cheetah.

Lucy stood there very attentive of what was going on. She looked over to the boy who'd challenged her. He seemed to be bored out of his wits. He was to immature for this kinda of thing.


----------



## Kinzey (May 28, 2010)

The Kazekage tore off a small scrap of the Sand Worm scroll and gave it to the Raikage. Rolling up that scroll and putting it back in its smaller scroll, she turned to Isamu, saying "First you must sign the contract in your own blood". She pulled out a kunai and pricked her thumb, causing it to start bleeding. "Sign your name in blood, and then spread the blood to the tips of your fingers. Press that hand below your signature. Though it is not required, it is customary for you to then perform the summon, though you will probably only be able to summon a baby. That will become your familiar, the creature you will summon most often". She held the scroll before her, waiting for her to start.

Glancing around the room, Kinzey saw Lucy behind the Raikage. Smiling at her, he mouthed "Can I talk to you after?"

"What do you have to talk to her about?" Hichibi asked. Kinzey just mentally shrugged.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 28, 2010)

Lucy saw the hachibi boy mouth something along the lines of "Can i talk to you after?" She looked around before mouthing "Yea." She then returned her attention to the ceremony before her wondering who would go next in the summoning exchange.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 28, 2010)

Alis looks around then looks down away and at down at the floor hearing what is being said. "it is interesting so far" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back, I feel so alone and this pit of darkness. "You are not alone and you find light in your own darkness, or fall into it and that put creeps me out" Ichibi say. Alis thinks to herself without Ichibi hearing as she tryes to pay attention.


----------



## Olivia (May 28, 2010)

Isamu received the scroll and signed it with her blood, she then quickly went back to her spot. She thought _'Cheetah, hmm, I wonder how the animal will be like.'_ The Sanbi said 'You don't know what a cheetah is? You just saw a picture of it just a few seconds ago!' Isamu said _'You know what I meant! I wonder how it will sound and act like. I wonder if it will act like you or the complete opposite. I hope for the sake of my sanity he is better than you.'_ 

The Sanbi laughed a little and said _'Wait, are you trying to replace me with the Summoning? I feel sort of insulted.'_ Isamu said _'Yeah right, like I would. We are pretty much one, I couldn't replace you even if I wanted to.'_ The Sanbi replied _'Well that is true, now you should focus.'_ Isamu nodded her head continued to watch.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 28, 2010)

Elda restepped up and went to where the Kazekage stood when she gave out her scrolls. She held out three scrolls. "I , Elda, present these three scrolls for the trade." She said as she held out three scrolls. She unfolded one which didn't have many people on it recorded. At the end was a picture of the summoning.



The thunder Bird Scroll for Suna.

She undfolded the others with more people recorded on them and a picture of the beasts.



The Lion Scroll for Kumo.



And the Owl Scroll for Konoha.


----------



## Kinzey (May 28, 2010)

Outside of Konoha, there was a medium sized ridge, large enough for to give a good view of the village. It was sparcely dotted by a few trees, but all in all it was a desolate, rocky outcropping.

Standing at the edge of the ridge was a person, who wore long cloak. Well, strictly speaking it wasn't long, as it was a very small cloak, being worn by an especially small person, but proportionally speaking, yes, it was long.

The figure also wore a hat. This hat was made of straw, and had a gently sloping conial design. The edges of said hat had long papery strands that obscured the figure's face.

The cloak itself had an interesting design as well; It had long sleves that almost obscured the figure's hands (the fingers of which wore a bright pink nail polish. There was also a ring on the left thumb, purple in color, inscribed with the japanese kanji for "jewel" or "ball") and a chin high collar. The most striking and memorable thing about the cloak, however, was its pitch black color with bright red clouds.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 28, 2010)

"i will sign for the Thunder bird the summoning, if the  Kazekage, does not mind." "One intersting summoning and this what Alis wants, who must have ideas that I do not know of" Ichib says. Alis thinks back maybe or maybe not at all, Ichibi. Ichibi thinks back "I hate any type of birds." Alis thinks back, so what and get over your fear of it. Ichibi thinks to himself and feels something new and keeps thinking to himself.


----------



## Kinzey (May 28, 2010)

The Kazekage wispered to Alis "Yes, come with me". Then the two of them and Ren stepped forward to recieve the summons. Only Alis signed the document, however, as the other two only ripped off a piece of the scroll. It had been agreed apon in advance that the Kazekage would ferry Konoha's summons to them.

The Kazekage, after returning to her spot nodded at the Mizukage, it being his turn to trade.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2010)

Alis walks back and sits down in her spot next to Kinzey, is wondering how powerful it is. "it will not be that powerful the first time it is summon" Ichibi says. i know Alis thinks back. "to me, something is up, I will tell you later, i do not anybosy else to hear it from me. I just want know to show it" Ichibi says. Okay Alis thinks back as she watches who will go next.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 29, 2010)

Ren stood and went to present his scrolls. He unrolled two. "I Ren offer these scrolls for the trade." The two he held had a lot of signatures on them and a picture of the beasts on them.



The Wolf Summoning for Suna.



The Leviathan Summoning for Konoha. He then pulled out the third scroll which had only 3 names on it and a picture of the beast.



The Ice Bird Summoning for Kumo.

Lucy knew she had to go get it for Kumo so she did. Ren winked at her as she took the whole scroll and she frowned but was confused. Why did she have to take the whole scroll?

*Outside Konoha*

A women wearing a straw hat and a black cloak with red clouds walked up to another wearing the same. Her long blond hair swaying in the wind.

"So this is Konoha." She said. "Its been a while."


----------



## Kinzey (May 29, 2010)

This time The Kazekage and Lucy went up. Lucy signed the Ice Bird scroll and The Kazekage tore a piece off the other two, one for Suna and one for Konoha. And thus the ceremony was complete. "Thank God" Hichibi groaned. "I mean, it was interesting at first but then it got boring as hell".

_Oh, calm down. It wasn't that bad_. As people began Filing out of the room, The Kazekage said to him in passing "I'll give you 5 minutes". Then she and Alis left.

"So I guess she's not a total idiot". Kinzey ignored him, waiting at the exit of the chamber for Lucy.

______________________________

"It has, hasn't it?" the girl replied. Of course she was just being polite, as she had never been to Konoha, nor had she met any of her fellow Akatsuki members in person.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 29, 2010)

Lucy filed out the room and headed to kinzey. "What do you want?" she asked him. What could he want with hER? a rematch perhaps? She wasn't in the mood for that now.

*Outside Konoha*

The woman could tell the girl had never been to konoha. People who had said it in a special way. The girl seemed so young to be involved in Akatsuki. It was so sad.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2010)

Alis keeps walking "what is up" Ichibi ask? Nothing, just a little home sick. "Why you just make your own rabbit soup" ichibi ask? Alis thinks back that is not the point and maybe we could you something that you are interesting in. That draws Ichibi's attention "It is posion." Yes and what did you wish to tell me Alis thinks back. "It is about the tail" Ichibi says. Alis just listens to Ichibi while he had what to explain.


----------



## Kinzey (May 29, 2010)

"Well, I suppose you also have somewhere to go, so I'll get straight to the point; I believe that Jinchuriki aren't weapons, and you do. And I'm guessing I wasn't able to change your mind".

______________________________

"Don't feel sorry for me. I joined Akatsuki of my own volition". Sunny wondered how much the woman had heard about her. Her reaction would certainly betray weather or not she knew of her powers.


----------



## Olivia (May 29, 2010)

Isamu walked out of the room and she thought _'Well, I guess it's time to go, although I was hoping for some training from Kinzey.'_ The Sanbi replied with_'What do you need training with, you can just learn to use my power by myself.'_ Isamu said _Well, I need a human partner to help me, and which, he has the Hachibi, so yes, I would rather him train me then you.'_

The Sanbi just stayed quiet and Isamu looked over at Kinzey. It seemed that he was talking to the Nibi jinchuriki, She wondered why.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 29, 2010)

"No not really." Lucy said. So thats what he wanted to talk about.Listen you seem like a good kid but you can't change the past. You can only hope to view it. Some of us can heal but are powers are more destructiob based. Were beter off as weapons. That gives us a purpose. She said softly.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2010)

Alis sees Isamu looking around. "What do you think of your summoning?" Alis did not have a clue what to talk about with Isamu, but it was better than everyone thinks something is wrong with Alis.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 29, 2010)

The team 9 was returning from their mission,it was about helpìng in a farm near of the village, but the things didn´t go as well as they wanted, specially for Gon  who had the duty of fullfill the horses and cows of the farm.Right now he is complaining about what happened there.

"Damn,that wasn´t fair that calf was a demon"he said remembering alll the problems the baby cow gave him."Well, take it easy we have completed the mission right?"Takeshi said trying to calm down his friend,"Yeah, Gon-kun, anyway it was your fault by leaving the cowshed door opened", she said not making fun or scolding him, but making him to watch his mistakes."Ok, Ok, I understood" and saying that they arrived to the village.

"We should go and give our report to Hokage-sama"he said to his comrades,"Yeah, the oldman is waiting for us, for sure", they went to the oldmans office and after that to a training area, Gon was so animated now.

"Hey guys what about a practice?"she asked and the other two looked at her,"I mean, we have some days being a team, but we don´t know all of our skills in a battle right?"she said to the boys who were already warming themselves."mm...it´s okay, what do you think?"Takeshi only nodded at Gon´s question.

"What about a battle practice? I f we know how we can use our skill it would be more easy to make a plan during a mission"the two genin nodded and got into a fighting pose.


----------



## Kinzey (May 29, 2010)

"R-really?" Kinzey asked, crestfallen. "My little heartfelt speach didn't do anything for you?" Sighing, he sobered up, continuing "Well it seems we have opposing views on what the true nature of jinchuriki is. I hope that no other jinchuriki learns your views". Just then, he remembered Isamu. He'd been supported to train her, but he had to leave soon. But he didn't know were she was.

Turning around, he saw through one of the windows that Alis and The Kazekage had left the building and were almost to the village gate. "Fuck!" he muttered. Turning back to Lucy, he hastily shook her hand. "It seems that we'll be rivals in the future. I hope to face you at the chunnin exams".


----------



## Olivia (May 29, 2010)

Isamu heard Alis talk to her. She asked "What do you think of your summoning?" Isamu said "I really don't know yet, I mean, I like the animal Cheetah, but I am not sure about how it will act and other characteristics. Until I can know all these things I can't be for sure on how I feel about it. Although for right now I like it, how about you?" She said with a smile on her face.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2010)

"I like birds, they are okay. I wonder how it is going to act as well." Alis gave a small smile, Ichibi "does this has to do with the past" Ichibi ask? Alis thinks back shh, can't i get back to my conversation. "The summoning could be anything that you hate or love."


----------



## luffy no haki (May 29, 2010)

"Well let´s start....Shadow clone jutsu!"he said and making a seal, another 5 Gon appeared.His team mates looked at him surprised, it was a jounin technique made by a genin."Gon-kun How did you do that?"she asked confused,"Well when I was in the academy I suspended some little exams because I couldn´t do the normal clone jutsu because of my chakra excess, so the oldman gave me a scroll of the technique and another one with all of its uses"he said giving an explanation to his teammates."/So problematic/"she thought with a grin.

"Oh I see, let´s go only you and me first and after that Koyuki and the winner"he said and they nodded, "Shadow of the dancing leaf"after that he disappeared and appeared in front of a clone."The first one"he said kicking him and makig it to explode."/Wow I didn´t expected that/"he thought making a fighting pose again.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 29, 2010)

As Lucy walked out, having had her talk with kinzey, she was met by Elda.

"What?" She asked.

"Its time we beging your real jinchuuriki training." She said. Real? Then what did she call all the training before that.

"What about learning the summoning?" Lucy asked. Wasn't she supposed to learn this thing?

"You'll learn it by training." Elda said. Training? What did she mean?"That summoning is special. There is a reason only 3 have signed it. You can only summon it when your pure like ice."

"Pure?"

"Yea. You need to be pure for that and mastering your bijuu."

"How do i do that?"

"Follow me and you'll see." She said as she walked and Lucy folllowed.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 29, 2010)

"What a wierd boy." Lucy said as she saw him jump out.

"You said it. Suna has gone down the dumps in jinchuuriki training." Elda said. What was the kazekage teaching them. Showing of was stupid. Lucy smiled. At least he was energetic. He was an interesting boy.


----------



## Olivia (May 29, 2010)

Isamu saw Kinzey jump out a window. She quickly rushed to it and saw how long of a drop it was. Without thinking twice she jumped out as well. She fell to her feet but collapsed. She started to get up and started to look around, she looked ahead and saw a lot of crows. She saw someone standing on top of the crows. It was going over the village. She ran towards the Bridge of Crows and saw Villagers looking at it. Isamu started to run under it hoping to find Kinzey, seeing how this looked like his Jutsu from before.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2010)

I will meet everyone at the Chunin exams then." Alis puts her hat back on to shade her face. "I am guessing that Kinzey is late" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back it is okay, if he is late, but he needs to hurry. "we already made a rival, or a ememy" Ichibi says. Alis thinks back Sh-shen, I do not know he is after blood or not.


----------



## Kinzey (May 29, 2010)

"YAAAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOO!!" Kinzey yelled as he fell, his legs bicycling as he performed some handsigns. "1000 crows confusion jutsu!" and a cloud of crows appeared bellow him. They, by his command, formed a long bridge like chain that slowly sloped down twards the entrance to Kiri. Kinzey then ran across their backs, high above the rooftops of Kiri. The people in the streets looked up at him as if he was crazy, but he merely waved and called out "Do not worry citizens of Kiri! I am just going for a casual stroll!"

The very end of the line touched down at the gate. In the end he got there before Alis and The Kazekage, so he just waited, merrily wistling a tune.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2010)

Alis hears a crash as she walks out of the building and looks upward. Alis sighs and thinks, Let's run to the gates, I feel like my legs are stiff from not running so much. "That is fine and are you okay" Ichibi ask? Alis thinks back as she runs down the street. Why do you ask? "I feel like those images are trying to take over or something" Ichibi says. Alis did not think back anything at the moment as she continues to run towards the gates as soon she arrives and stops in her tracks at the gate, seeing Kinzey was already there.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 29, 2010)

Si-Shen walks out of the room, with Minto behid him . He watches a the weak host jumped out the window. "Ha he has the over compensate by trying to show off."  
He then heard the Kumo people talking.""You said it. Suna has gone down the dumps in jinchuuriki training." Elda said. "What was the kazekage teaching them. Showing of was stupid.""
He then spoke to them. "I love how you kumo people can pretend to be all tough. But face it what the hell is wrong with your Jinjurikin training? I mean I am not even 9 yet, or Jinjurikin and I kick your host's ass. I hope you still have that scare on your back so you can remember. Either way next time I am going to leave you with something that a med nin can't fix. It won't be a slash on your back. Its going to be your right arm. So then when you look at it fake arm or anyone asks you what happened. YOu can remind them that the true NO TAILED DAEMON OF THE MIST DID IT."


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 30, 2010)

Elda frowned."Listen punk. You better shut before you die by lightning bolts. She went easy on you. Ren told me you ran like a sissy the minute she let out the Nibi's chakra." Lucy held back a laugh but Elda didn't.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 30, 2010)

Si-shen then smiled. "Ya I am so scared, easy ha! she did everyone of her jutsus and never touched me. I left because I was told to. You we bleeding every where. If with your kitty's chakra you would have passed out. Don't act tough, you hag. You weren't even there. Since I stabbed her in the arm and sliced her I wouldn't say she was going easy. In fact I had a open shot I could have killed her. But I went easy with only a slice, I was only spouse to fight until I could make her release her chakra. It's said really that you have to make excuses for her and her worthless beast. Laugh but you lost and there was nothing you could have done more. Wen I see you again I will be a member of the swordsman. Then I will show you my true power."


----------



## MasterShadow (May 31, 2010)

Kensaki looked at his little brother. "Wow he actually means it, he going for blood. He going to take that girls arm off." He thought to himself. Hmm... the dragon summoning very interesting. Maybe I could take that summon. Then he looked at the window. To think that the idiot who jumped out of the window will one day make a difference in the world. He has no strength himself, but his daemon will be something to trifle with. One day he will grow up and see what he is, a weapon. He doesn't have enough of his own strength, he will be used then discarded.


----------



## Candy (May 31, 2010)

Hiruma
_Hidden Mist Village _

"Yaaaaawwwwwwn" Hiruma sat up in his bed, waking up from the long night of celebrating. He had become a genin yesterday and was very happy about it, hiruma was on his way to proving to himself that he wasn't useless. He jumped off his wooden oak bed and walked down to the table of his apartment. He didn't have any parnts to live with, so this was how he had to live.

He took his ninja headband and put it around his neck. "Time to start my first day as a genin!" said hiruma as he walked out the door.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 31, 2010)

"That won´t beat me"he said running, with his clones throwing kunais and shurikens against Takashi but he was dodging  and blocking them perfectly.Then Gon appeared under him and kicked his chin throwing Takashi to the sky."/UH? that´s my.../" he thought but Gon appeared behind him ..."Lion Combo"he said and started to hit Takashi who awasn´t able to block the most of the strikes.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 31, 2010)

Elda looked at the boy. "Stupid moron do you know who you are talking too? I can kill you within seconds so i would keep my mouth shut if i were you. Don't act all high and mighty. Also the full Nibi would take you out in one shot. You forget the bijuu give powers beyond human power."


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 31, 2010)

Si-shen laughed "YOu are the Raikage, Elda known for your.... began to read offer her profile. From her jutsus to her bloodline summoning. I know who you are. I know all the data that the mist anbu has collected on potential threats. I also know the name that they call you the lighting ghost. Because of your power and because you never die.
Also That cat tried it and it didn't work. It might give her more power beyond your human power. But not mine. One day I will rule all the daemons and use them to destroy the village hidden in the clouds!


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 31, 2010)

Elda frowned."You'd better watch your mouth. If you continue pissing me of i will kill you and no one in kiri can protect you. I can destroy kiri if i wanted to. As you know water conducts electricity and kiri is always covered in water because of the mist. As for the Nibi, you haven't even fought it at full power. At full power, one shot of its spectral fire ball will destroy you in seconds. Only an immortal can live through that."


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 31, 2010)

Your an old fool, you really think no one can stop lighting jutsu? Its called wind chakra, basic, it beats lighting. Not to mention the mist is home to the legendary swords lighting fangs. Which allows the user to control and manipulate lighting  chakra and the element in general. You fool. Si-Shen said.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 31, 2010)

"Oh please. I fought the ninja with them and defeated him. I can use more than lightning. I have killed many from kiri during the war." Elda spoke. She then lightly shocked the boy."Now beat it."


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 1, 2010)

Minto step and put his first sword near him and absorbed the lighting and shot it back at lucy. Lady Raikage no lighting jutsu works on me so please don't even try it. Si-shen it is time to be quite. Sorry if you couldn't handle the shock. Good luck at your training and lady Kage well have a great deal.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 1, 2010)

Gon and Takeshi were at the hospital of the village, in the same room with some bandages around their bodies, the battle  pratice became more intense than what they have expected if it wasn´t by Koyuki who used her shadow imitation technique to stop them,it would have been worst.

"OK, How  did we end here?"Gon asked to his room mate who was looking at the roof."mmm...I don´t know"he said to Gon who had a big drop on his head, "We were fighting"he said and Takeshi just nodded,"And that Takeshi guy was giving you a big beating hehehe"the monkey said inside Gon´s mind who only ignored him."We fell to the ground after my lion combo"he said and Takeshi nodded again.

"Then you kicked me with another taijutsu technique"he said."Yeah, and after that you used a weird ninjutsu, We got a bit tired and started to fight just with only our fists", Gon just nodded."After that Koyuki-chan stopped us with her clans tecnique"he said"And..."he was cut off by the girl who has entered the room a moment ago."I gave the both of you a big beating, for exceeding in the practice"she said grinning, and her 2 comrades just made an scared face.


----------

